# 

## Regius

Długo zastanawiałem się nad założeniem dziennika. Zaglądając często do innych dzienników zauważyłem, że forumowicze bardzo często podsuwają ciekawe pomysły. Głównie ze względu na to postanowiłem założyć dziennik budowy jak najszybciej. Mam nadzieję, że dzięki Wam uda mi się uniknąć błędów / błędnych decyzji podczas dalszej budowy.

Aktualnie jestem na etapie poziomu "0" - wykonana płyta fundamentowa pod częścią mieszkalną oraz fundamenty tradycyjne pod częścią garażowo - kotłownianą.

Poniżej w miarę aktualny stan:


W miarę czasu i możliwości będę wrzucał zdjęcia z poszczególnych etapów budowy, które miały miejsce do tej pory. Większość prac przeprowadzona samodzielnie lub z nieocenioną pomocą rodziny.

Założenia projektowe:
dom z wjazdem od południowego-wschodu
garaż z kotłownią oddyletowany od części mieszkalnej
poddasze do wykorzystania / wykończenia w momencie, kiedy pojawią się dzieci
projekt robiony pod II kategorię szkód górniczych (aktualnie szkód brak, żadna kopalnia nie otrzymała jeszcze koncesji na złoże pod działką)
dom w miarę ciepły, ale nie pasywny

Poniżej aktualne rysunki. Rozmieszczenie przyborów w łazience zmieni się nieco - nie mam jeszcze finalnej koncepcji, kuchnia jeszcze też do sprecyzowania. 
EDIT: Aby zobaczyć pliki w większej rozdzielczości / zobaczyć więcej szczegółów: 
kursor na obrazek -> prawy klawisz myszy -> pokaż obraz -> lupa "+" 





Generalnie dom wyszedł nieco za duży, ale na razie wykończony i użytkowany będzie tylko parter.

Chcąc skorzystać z programu MDM (obliczenie VAT na materiały budowlane) muszę zmniejszyć powierzchnię użytkową do 100 m2, tak więc poddasze stanie się strychem do późniejszego zagospodarowania - zgodnie z prawdą (ze względu na ograniczenia finansowe nie będziemy mieszkać na poddaszu).

Aby zmniejszyć powierzchnię użytkową muszę złożyć projekt zamienny. Przy okazji projektu zamiennego chciałem usunąć komin w ścianie szczytowej i zrobić wentylację mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną a rurę turbo z kotła gazowego puścić przez ścianę zewnętrzną albo po elewacji.

Zastanawiam się również nad zrobieniem GGWC pod drenażem rozsączającym oczyszczone ścieki z biologicznej oczyszczalnie ścieków (podejrzewam, że tej instalacji nie muszę zawierać z projekcie zamiennym). Jestem jeszcze na takim etapie, że jestem w stanie zrobić przepusty przez ścianę fundamentową garażu / kotłowni (nie wylałem jeszcze podłogi na gruncie, jest tylko zagęszczony piasek).

Czy moglibyście podpowiedzieć co można by przy okazji dopracować?

EDIT: Po problemach technicznych udało się załadować zdjęcia.

----------


## Regius

Jedną ze zmian do projektu zamiennego będzie usunięcie komina ze ściany szczytowej. Zastanawiam się nad trzema wariantami poprowadzenia rury "turbo" z kotła gazowego:
1) Poprowadzenie rury "turbo" po elewacji  ponad dach i montaż kratek wentylacyjnych w garażu i kotłowni

2) Wyprowadzenie boczne rury "turbo" i montaż kratek wentylacyjnych w garażu i kotłowni

3) Poprowadzenie rury turbo ponad dach i obudowanie jej kształtkami kominowymi. Komin zaczynałby się od stropu kotłowni, dodatkowo umieścił bym w nim kanały wentylacyjne dla kotłowni i garażu


Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam kolejnego samoroba  :smile:  co do turbo komina to też zależy jaką moc będziesz miał kotła - bo to regulują przepisy czy można iść przez ścianę czy nie, ale raczej nie  przekroczysz mocy więc ja bym robił przez ścianę, taniej, szybciej.




> Chcąc skorzystać z programu MDM (obliczenie VAT na materiały budowlane) muszę zmniejszyć powierzchnię użytkową do 100 m2, tak więc poddasze stanie się strychem do późniejszego zagospodarowania - zgodnie z prawdą (ze względu na ograniczenia finansowe nie będziemy mieszkać na poddaszu).
> 
> Aby zmniejszyć powierzchnię użytkową muszę złożyć projekt zamienny. Przy okazji projektu zamiennego chciałem usunąć komin w ścianie szczytowej i zrobić wentylację mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną a rurę turbo z kotła gazowego puścić przez ścianę zewnętrzną albo po elewacji.


Powiedz czemu musisz zrobić projekt zamienny? obecny rzut parteru ma więcej niż 100m^2? Czy urząd się czepia poddasza, bo wg mniej jeżeli na projekcie będą schody a na górze odpowiednie wysokości to i tak urzędnik może to zakwestionować. 
Ja 31 grudnia złożyłem wniosek o VZM-1 w urzedzie i zobaczymy co bedzie. U mnie niejednoznaczną sytuacją jest to że w projekcie  i PnB mam wpisane 104 m^2 pow. użytkowej ale już z kotłownią, wg niektórych norm kotłownia nie zalicza się do powierzchni użytkowej, tutaj mogą być kłopoty ale jestem przygotowany na walkę z urzędem  :roll eyes: 

EDIT: dojrzałem i w ogóle masz dziwnie na projekcie, masz wpisane i garaż i kotłownię do pow. użytkowej. Co ciekawe wg którejś z norm pralnia też się nie zalicza do pow. użytkowej  :wink:

----------


## Regius

*Sebcioc55* dzięki za odpowiedź.
W kwestii kotła, moc na pewno będzie poniżej 21 kW. Wg programu Thermo moc źródła ciepła wychodzi ok. 10 kW przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Będę zmieniał na wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, więc powinno być jeszcze mniej (ale pewnie i tak nie znajdę mniejszego kotła kondensacyjnego niż 10 kW). Przeszkodą przejścia przez ścianę jest wymóg odległości wylotu rury od terenu - min, 2.5m. Kotłownia będzie miała 2.2 wysokości i nie wyrobię chyba przez ścianę. Musiałbym zrobić wylot na poziomie tarasu.
Zastanawiałem się przez moment nad opcją 3) ponieważ załatwiło by to problem wentylacji kotłowni i garażu. W przypadku barku komina musiałbym jakoś tą wentylację ogarnąć, a nie chciałbym tych pomieszczeń podpinać pod reku.

Jeśli chodzi o MDM , to przede wszystkim życzę powodzenia ze skarbówką! Z tego co kojarzę pomieszczenia pomocnicze jak garaż kotłownia czy nawet spiżarka nie wliczają się w powierzchnię użytkową.
Otrzymałem informację od architekta, że urzędnicy patrzą głównie na powierzchnię i charakter pomieszczeń opisanych projekcie. 
Na razie na rzucie parteru jest wpisana powierzchnia niecałe 130 m2, tylko, że wliczony jest garaż, kotłownia oraz wiatrołap, który jest tak naprawdę przeszkloną werandą / ogrodem zimowym. Po odliczeniu garażu i kotłowni powierzchnia jest już poniżej 100 m2.

EDIT: Masz rację, architekt dziwnie włączył powierzchnię kotłowni i garażu do pow. użytkowej.

----------


## Regius

Zainspirowany dziennikiem *@Daniellos_* postanowiłem wykonać samodzielnie rekuperator. Rekuperator będzie umieszczony w kotłowni. Czerpnia i wyrzutnia najprawdopodobniej na elewacji północno-wschodniej lub północno-zachodniej. Na razie zbieram  elementy potrzebne do instalacji i myślę nad projektem. 
Dałem troszkę ponieść wodze fantazji i na obecnym etapie mam następujące założenia:
Wydajność (zima-lato) 120-500 m3/h
Wentylatory EC
Wymiennik przeciwprądowy PET lub entalpiczny celulozowy (wtedy bez GGWC)
Przeciwdziałanie szronienia wymiennika: GGWC (dodatkowo latem jako chłodnica wstępna)
Chłodnica / nagrzewnica GGWC: 3 chłodnice samochodowe (najtańsze nowe) szeregowo w przeciwprądzie
Sterownik: wykonany i zaprogramowany samodzielnie
Sterowanie poprzez zadanie: rzeczywistego przepływu powietrza (regulacja obrotów wentylatora vs. strata ciśnienia na przepustnicy), stężenie CO2 (zwiększenie wydajności przy zwiększonym stężeniu), temperaturę glikolu GGWC i temperaturę zewnętrzną (włączanie i wyłączenie pompki)

Będę starał się monitorować koszty.
Póki co zakupiłem: 
wentylatory EC EBM papst K3G190-RG19-01 2x400 PLN
przepustnice soczewkowe IRIS 250 2x80 PLN
czujniki różnicy ciśnienia OMRON D6F-PH0505AD3 2x112PLN
Mam również ofertę na wymiennik ciepła Klingenburg GS-K 25 / 450 w cenie 124 EUR Netto.
Z własnych zapasów posiadam troszkę elektroniki, m. in. mikrokontrolery AVR (kiedyś się interesowałem), czujniki SHT11, itp.

----------


## Regius

Robię przymiarkę do zmiany sposobu ogrzewania -> pompa ciepła gruntowa lub powietrze-woda.
Zrobiłem symulację w programie Arkadia Termo i wyszły mi dosyć dziwne / mało prawdopodobne wyniki. Wziąłem pod uwagę, że garaż i kotłownia nie będą ogrzewane (tzn oddyletowany garaż wraz z kotłownią będą ogrzewane stratami ciepła od domu i ciepłem gruntu). Zmieniłem również sposób wentylacji z grawitacyjnej na wentylację z odzyskiem ciepła.
Wymagana moc źródła ciepła spadła z ponad 10 kW (co wydawało mi się i tak niedoszacowane) na nieco poniżej 6 kW (5,66 kW). 
Boję się, że wyniki są zbyt optymistyczne, szczególnie, że dom nie będzie demonem pasywności: 10 cm XPS pod płytą, 10 cm EPS na płycie, ściana z silikatów ocieplona 15 cm EPS (w programie zasymulowałem lambdę 0.36, chcę dać troszkę lepszy styro), w miarę dobre okna - Uw 0,9 W/m2*K, 24 cm wełny po dachem.
Czy Waszym zdaniem jest to prawdopodobne? Z tego co widzę to ludzie dają po 30 cm styropianu na ścianę 50 cm wełny na dach i mają podobne wyniki.

----------


## Regius

No i stało się, pierwsze większe zakupy poczynione - 103 palety bloczków silikatowych SIL-PRO.

----------


## Regius

Planuję murowanie ścian i mam zagwozdkę co do łączenia ścian z bloczków silikatowych z rdzeniami / słupami żelbetowymi. 
Rdzeni w projekcie jest sporo, występują albo w narożnikach, albo w środku ściany (łączą ścianę konstrukcyjną zewnętrzną z wewnętrzną).
Zastanawiam się nad 3 opcjami:

Opcja nr 1 kusi zmniejszeniem ilości docinanych bloczków, ale za to będzie więcej szalowania.
Dochodzi jeszcze kwestia samego betonowania rdzeni. Boję się troszkę naporu betonu przy zalewaniu rdzeni razem ze stropem i zastanawiam się, czy nie zalewać ich stopniowo (np. po 1m) ręcznie.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
Opcja nr 2 a co do zalewania to na początek słupy 1m potem reszta i znowu na koniec słupy.  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

> Hej
> Opcja nr 2 a co do zalewania to na początek słupy 1m potem reszta i znowu na koniec słupy. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


też uważam że opcja 2 lepsza, nie musisz nic docinać i szybciej pójdzie, z resztą taka jest ogólna praktyka. Zrobisz dobre szalunki i nic się nie stanie.

----------


## karster

Mi też na mój chlopski rozum też sie wydaje, że opcja 2 jest najsolidniejsza oraz wygodna. Tak samo u siebie będę słup w fundamecie zatapiał (wg projektu) chociaż widziałem jak ludzie robią takie słupy w fundamentach na gładko czyli opcja 1. Dobrze to się będzie wowczas trzymało? Mnie to nie przekonuje ale ja się nie znam  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie!
Utwierdziliście mnie w przekonaniu, żeby zastosować z opcję nr 2.
Teraz jeszcze będę musiał wymyślić albo podpatrzyć u kogoś solidne szalunki (szczególnie narożne i takie gdzie łączą się ściany konstrukcyjne zewnętrzne z wewnętrznymi).

Na razie znalazłem coś takiego:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQg251njd8M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiTRcnSu0f4
ale konstrukcja mnie do końca nie przekonuje.

----------


## the_anonim

> Teraz jeszcze będę musiał wymyślić albo podpatrzyć u kogoś solidne szalunki (szczególnie narożne i takie gdzie łączą się ściany konstrukcyjne zewnętrzne z wewnętrznymi).


wszystko masz w dzienniku sadysty.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Regius

> wszystko masz w dzienniku sadysty.


Dzięki za podpowiedź. Obawiam się, że u Sadysty nie było jednak rdzeni / słupów żelbetowych a jedynie wieńce. Mimo wszystko sprawdzę jeszcze raz.
Jeśli chodzi o szalowanie, to mam jakieś drobne doświadczenia z wieńcem fundamentowym garażu, ale tam słupy w rogach miały ledwo 90 cm wysokości. Przy ścianach to będzie prawie 3 m, więc podejrzewam, że znacznie większe parcie betonu i boję się, że to będzie newralgiczny punkt.

----------


## the_anonim

No nie ma tam słupów ale system dokładnie tak sa jak przy wieńcu nawet łatwiej. U mnie w dzienniku masz słupy, po prostu przy nich musisz bardziej sie przyłożyć u mnie z dwoma miałem problem ale tak jak cimpisałem wyżej na raty je zrobiłem i było ok

----------


## B_i_U

Witam

Ja bym proponował raczej wersję pierwszą lub drugą ale z mniejszymi wcięciami. Gęsty beton będzie miał problem z wypełnieniem tych zagłębień. No chyba, że wykonawca będzie się cackał z każdym rdzeniem starannie go wibrując.

Szalunek na prostym odcinku ściany takiego rdzenia jest bardzo prosty i wystarczy go gęsto poskręcać prętami gwintowanymi (fi6) z dużymi podkładkami i jeszcze kawałkami desek oprócz podkładek. Szalunek może być nawet z desek "calówek. Najważniejsze są ściągi.

Szalunek takiego rdzenia narożnego to już większa trudność i trzeba kombinować.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## aiki

Do narożnego można wykorzystać kątowniki metalowe

----------


## sebcioc55

> Do narożnego można wykorzystać kątowniki metalowe


albo śrubę po skosie, działa bardzo dobrze - pokazywałem to u siebie w dzienniku. Dodatkowo jak to narożny słup to można śruby dodatkowo przez deski/łaty puścić i te w miejscu skrzyżowania dodatkowo skręcić.

----------


## Iscra

Regius, wszystkie zdjęcia niedostępne...

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za rady, pokombinuję z kątownikami i śrubami, albo tak jak radzi Anonim zaleję na raty (wtedy nie będę potrzebował pancernych szalunków).




> Regius, wszystkie zdjęcia niedostępne...


Znalazłem przyczynę ... transfer miesięczny na portalu fotosik.pl się wyczerpał. Muszę przenieść zdjęcia z inne miejsce.

EDIT: Na razie zapłaciłem haracz. Szukam innego hostingu zdjęć bez limitu transferu lub darmowego serwera ftp.

----------


## aiki

Na raty jest ble. Traci na wytrzymałości.

----------


## B_i_U

> Dzięki za rady, pokombinuję z kątownikami i śrubami, albo tak jak radzi Anonim zaleję na raty (wtedy nie będę potrzebował pancernych szalunków).
> 
> 
> Znalazłem przyczynę ... transfer miesięczny na portalu fotosik.pl się wyczerpał. Muszę przenieść zdjęcia z inne miejsce.
> 
> EDIT: Na razie zapłaciłem haracz. Szukam innego hostingu zdjęć bez limitu transferu lub darmowego serwera ftp.


Ja też zaliczyłem wtopę z fotosikiem. Fajnie się z niego korzysta, ale kończy się zawsze tak samo. Później zrobiłem rozeznanie i często polecany jest "photobucket". Mi przypadł do gustu. Umożliwia umieszczanie zdjęć w większych rozdzielczościach. 150 zdjęć (800x533) to jakieś 20% zapełnienia (opcja darmowa). Później założysz następny darmowy "bukiet".

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Ej no a google nie ma serwera za free? Picasa czy jakos tak, wrzucasz fotki na swoj dysk google (za free) i udostepniasz a jezeli nie zadziala to za free bez ograniczen (poczytajcie krotki regulamin) http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/index.php

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Peta

Tak sobie przeglądam twój projekt i proponowałbym Ci zrobić bardziej otwartą przestrzeń.
Z mojego punktu widzenia drzwi z salonu na przedpokój zupełnie niepotrzebne. Nie murowałbym nawet tej ściany na skos tylko zostawił tak jak wyjdą ściany wc i kuchni.
Tak samo drzwi między kuchnią a salonem, niepotrzebne furtki które i tak zawsze byłyby otwarte. Również zwiększy Ci to optycznie pomieszczenia.

----------


## Daniellos_

Regius - w końcu dziennik  :smile: 

Daj więcej fotek z etapu robienia płyty. Masz przecież wszystko zrobione tak estetycznie, że miło popatrzeć.
Kiedy startujesz z murarką? 

Ja z powodów podobnych jak BiU raczej skłaniałbym się do opcji szalowania słupów nr 1. Kupiłeś palate połówek pustaków? Wtedy szłoby szybko.
Hosting zdjęcięć - polecam imgur.com.
I słusznie zauważone post wyżej, że usunięcie cian, szczególnie tej z przedpokoju, optycznie bardzo powiększy przestrzeń.

----------


## Regius

Bartek, Karol, dzięki za namiary na hostingi zdjęć. 

@Peta, dzięki za rady związane z organizacją przestrzeni na parterze.
Zostanę jednak przy projekcie, ponieważ chcieliśmy z Żoną mieć możliwość odizolowania kuchni od pokoju dziennego. 
W przypadku drzwi pomiędzy przedpokojem a pokojem dziennym, to na razie nie będą wstawiane (na pewno będzie belka nad otworem drzwiowym - ta ukośna ściana jest ścianą nośną)
Będę wdzięczny za każdą poradę w kwestii ulepszenia projektu.

@Daniellos, z tą estetyką, to bym nie przesadzał, ale zdjęcia jak najbardziej zamieszczę, niestety nie jest ich zbyt wiele (dzięki za namiar na imgur.com, jak nie zda egzaminu przesiądę się na photobucket jak radzi Bartek).
Murarkę myślę zacząć w połowie marca. Na początek poproszę o podszkolenie znajomego murarza (chciałbym wymurować kilka pierwszych bloczków razem z nim) o ile się zgodzi. Za namową handlowca nie kupowałem bloczków połówkowych, mam nadzieję, że cięcie silki nie będzie dużo gorsze niż cięcie bloczków betonowych (w bloczki betonowe tarcza wchodziła jak w masło, tylko dużo pyłu było).

----------


## Regius

Jak jest dziennik, to są i zdjęcia, więc wypada wstawić kilka historycznych fotek.

Prace zaczęły się od fundamentu garażu.
Z racji tego, że mogą pojawiać się sączenia wody ława i wieniec fundamentowy zostały wykonane z betonu B25 W8. Dla "złapania" szalunków narożników/rdzeni w spoinach bloczków betonowych został wmurowany drut ocynkowany 3mm.

----------


## Regius

Po fundamentach garażu nadszedł czas na płytę.
Najpierw wykonanie podbudowy. Niestety mam tylko zdjęcie "po". 
Z uwagi na wielkość działki trzeba było wywieźć/zutylizować ponad 10 wywrotek ziemi, reszta (głównie humus) została zeskładowana w rogu działki. Potem nawiezienie piachu (z tego co pamiętam to około 300 - 350 ton). Okazało się, że około 1/3 piachu poszła do zasypania fundamentów garażu. 
Działka ze spadkiem, więc pomocne okazało się wypożyczenie niwelatora laserowego, dzięki temu sam wykop został wykonany z dokładnością +0 / - 4 cm. Zagęszczanie warstwami co około 20-30 cm zagęszczarką 500 kg (najpierw była 350 kg - własność koparkowego, ale wyzionęła ducha i poszła na serwis). Nie zdawałem sobie nawet sprawy jakim problemem jest wypożyczenie takiej zagęszczarki bez prowadzenia działalności gospodarczej (udało się dzięki koparkowemu).
Korzystając z dobrodziejstwa niwelatora w narożnikach płyty (zgodnie z ławicami drutowymi) i kilku dodatkowych miejscach wewnątrz płyty zostały "zasadzone" bloczki betonowe, tak, żeby górna powierzchnia bloczków pokrywała się z powierzchnią przyszłego chudego betonu.
Niestety przez następne 2 tygodnie było oberwanie chmury i z górnej części działki spłynęło mi trochę wody z humusem (widoczne czarne kałuże), który potem trzeba było usunąć.
Opady niosły ze sobą również pozytywne konsekwencje - po opadach na piasku pojawiła się w jednym miejscu niewielka dziura. Sprawdzone zostały rury kanalizacji metodą lusterka i żarówki i okazało się, że jedna nie wytrzymała przejazdu koparki i trzeba było wymienić.
Został również zbadany stopień zagęszczenia gruntu, Is wyniósł średnio 0,97, w garażu było nawet 0,98 (ale tam warstwa piasku miała prawie metr).

c.d.n.

----------


## Regius

Zapomniałem dopisać, że przy podbudowie płyty została rozprowadzona bednarka pod przyszłą odgromówkę.
Wykorzystując wypoziomowane bloczki betonowe został wylany chudy beton o grubości około 7-10 cm. Trochę zabawy było z wylaniem chudziaka w obniżeniu płyty fundamentowej pod klatką schodową (przejście z domu do garażu).
Chudziak podczas wylewania był na bieżąco zacierany (naniesione na butach piasek i grudki betonu zostały usunięte przed położeniem folii - warstwy poślizgowej).

----------


## Regius

Na chudziaku ułożona została folia 0,5 mm jako warstwa poślizgowa. Podczas układania folii okazało się , że jedna z rolek posiada defekt - folia była rozcięta. Reklamacja zajęła mi pół dnia - sprzedawca początkowo stwierdził, że sami sobie tą folię rozcięliśmy. Po długich dyskusjach i tłumaczeniu, pokazywaniu zdjęć etc. w końcu zgodził się na reklamację i musieliśmy pojechać do producenta po nową rolkę (w tym czasie góra z XPSa stała sobie na działce).
Na folii został ułożony XPS 10 cm. Burty zostały wykonane z tego samego materiału. Niestety prace prowadzone były w upałach i z XPSa robiły się często "banany". Żeby burty nie krzywiły się podczas klejenia, były obciążane bloczkami betonowymi.
Do cięcia polistyrenu extrudowanego używana była maszynka zrobiona z drutu oporowego (sprawdził się drut oporowy ze starej suszarki do włosów) i transformatora.
Przed rozpoczęciem prac zbrojarskich burty z XPS zostały oszalowane. Mimo, że klejone były na piance i nie można ich było oderwać, to dla świętego spokoju został wykonany szalunek.






c.d.n.

----------


## Regius

Poniżej kilka fotek ze zbrojenia (ostatnie zdjęcia z oczekiwania na beton). Generalnie mam siatkę dolną i górną o oczku 15 cm z drutu fi 12. Kobyłki zrobiłem z drutu fi 10 (łatwiej się gięło).
Pod zbrojenie dałem folię, żeby beton nie wpływał pomiędzy płyty XPSa. Mimo, że były klejone do siebie (klej w piance między frez) i dolegały do siebie dosyć dobrze, wolałem dać folię i spać spokojnie.
Kupiłem specjalne dystanse plastikowe pod zbrojenie, które można kłaść na styropian, ale niestety się nie sprawdziły (pod moim ciężarem zaczęły się łamać). Aby nie tracić czasu na zakup i przesyłkę nowych dystansów postanowiłem pociąć bloczki betonowe. Sprawdziło się to bardzo dobrze, a sama robota zajęła około godziny. Podkładki betonowe wystarczyło dać co około 1 m.







c.d.n.

----------


## karster

No ładnie  :Smile: 

Czekam(y) na ciąg dalszy.
Jaka to metoda lustra i żarówki?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Zdjęć z samego betonowania nie mam. 
Ogólnie gdyby nie fakt, że firma betoniarska zapomniała o wibratorze i to, że brakło betonu (miała być zrobiona jeszcze podłoga na gruncie w garażu, ale nie starczyło betonu), to nie było by tak najgorzej. 
Brak wibratora próbowaliśmy kompensować poprzez "huśtanie" zbrojenia, trochę jak na trampolinie (ciężko było się rozhuśtać, bo pręty fi 12 dosyć sztywne), dogęszczania prętem i ostukiwaniem szalunków. Dodatkowo dogęszczała jeszcze łata wibracyjna, którą operował pracownik betoniarni (beton był  z usługą betonowania, VAT 8%). Dopiero z ostatnią betoniarką przyjechał wibrator, który po krótkim czasie słabiej wibrował (nie tak jak na początku). Mam nadzieję, że sama łata wibracyjna wystarczająco zawibrowała beton (betoniarni tłumaczyła, że jak leją stropy to sama łata jest wystarczająca).
Płyta zabetonowana, czas na opaskę przeciwwysadzinową. Opaska z tego samego materiału co izolacja płyty (10 cm XPS).





Podczas wykonywania opaski został popełniony błąd - zapomniałem o rynnach (pod opaską powinienem puścić odpływy z rynien). Opaski nie będę przerabiał, dam rury na opaskę.

----------


## Regius

> Jaka to metoda lustra i żarówki?


Metoda lusterka i żarówki polegała na tym, że w pion łazienek został włożony kabel z żarówką (żarówka opuszczona prawie na samo dno), a z dwóch pozostałych końców (podejście w kuchni i wyjście do oczyszczalni ścieków) za pomocą lusterka obserwowane było światło. Po wymianie uszkodzonego odcinka cały przekrój rury był drożny, było to wyraźnie widoczne.

----------


## B_i_U

Podobnie jak Daniellos_ uważam, że płytę masz bardzo estetycznie wykonaną. Nawet opaska przeciwwysadzinowa robi wrażenie.

----------


## Regius

> Podobnie jak Daniellos_ uważam, że płytę masz bardzo estetycznie wykonaną. Nawet opaska przeciwwysadzinowa robi wrażenie.


Dzięki Bartek za miłe słowa. Muszę przyznać, ze bez pomocy rodziny (głównie taty) było by ciężko.

----------


## Regius

Jeśli chodzi o zdjęcia to poniżej ostatni update. Na działce jesienią pojawiło się coś takiego:

Zestaw wodomierzowy zostanie raczej zainstalowany dopiero jak pojawią się ściany.

----------


## Regius

Dylemat:
dawać izolację przeciwwolgociową pomiędzy ściany a płytę, czy nie dawać?
1) Dawać i mieć spokojną głowę ...
2) Tylko co mi da ta folia / papa
 - ściana może przez to siadać a dodatkowo nie jest połączona z płytą zaprawą, 
 - jak ściana nie podciągnie wilgoci od płyty to podciągnie ją od rdzeni / słupów,
 -  tylko skąd wilgoć miała by się znaleźć w płycie, skoro XPS jest nienasiąkliwy a górna powierzchnia płyty będzie ponad gruntem, 
 - B30 nie powinien za specjalnie wilgoci podciągać.

Na razie skłaniam się, żeby izolacji nie dawać, ale czy słusznie?

----------


## B_i_U

Ja nie będę dawał. Sensu nie widzę. Uważam, że izolacja może mieć też negatywne (minimalnie) skutki, o których wspomniałeś tzn. brak połączenia.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja nie dawałem. Nie widziałem powodów dla których w płycie miałaby się pojawiac wilgoć. Jedyny argument jaki znam na plus izolacji to właśnie poślizg pomiędzy ścianą a płytą, bo to inna struktura/gęstość materiałów i mogą pracować w inny sposób.

----------


## marcko

> Dylemat:
> dawać izolację przeciwwolgociową pomiędzy ściany a płytę, czy nie dawać?
> 1) Dawać i mieć spokojną głowę ...
> 2) Tylko co mi da ta folia / papa
>  - ściana może przez to siadać a dodatkowo nie jest połączona z płytą zaprawą, 
>  - jak ściana nie podciągnie wilgoci od płyty to podciągnie ją od rdzeni / słupów,
>  -  tylko skąd wilgoć miała by się znaleźć w płycie, skoro XPS jest nienasiąkliwy a górna powierzchnia płyty będzie ponad gruntem, 
>  - B30 nie powinien za specjalnie wilgoci podciągać.
> 
> Na razie skłaniam się, żeby izolacji nie dawać, ale czy słusznie?


Witam,
no wykonanie to masz faktycznie od igły.  :smile: 
co do foli też o tym myślę obecnie - ale plus przy płycie właśnie ma być ta niby warstwa poślizgowa. O wilgoci raczej nie myślę (mimo nie w 100% szczelnej foli to xps powinien wystarczyć).
Ja myślę że dla spokoju ducha lepiej dać choć zawsze to parę zł oszczędności niby jest.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie za odpowiedzi.
Rozmawiałem wczoraj z KB na temat izolacji poziomej i powtórzył to samo - warto dać folią lub papę jako warstwę poślizgową (żeby było zgodnie ze sztuką), ale jeśli nie dam, to nic się nie stanie.
Szczerze powiedziawszy, to nie do końca rozumiem o jakim poślizgu tutaj mowa (będę musiał troszkę literatury zaczerpnąć).

----------


## B_i_U

A oddzielacie folią ścianę od stropu?
Ja o tym rzekomym poślizgu dowiedziałem się dopiero na forum.
Warstwa poślizgowa z folii ma sens podczas betonowania żeby beton się łatwiej układał. Może stąd wziął się ten mit z poślizgiem ściana-fundament.
Poza tym w tym miejscu nie dawałoby się nigdy szorstkiej papy, tylko zawsze folię.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Daniellos_

Mi się wydaje, że ta warstwa ma zapobiegać trwałem związaniu zaprawą płyty/fundamentu z postawiąną na nim ścianą. W przypadku rożnej struktury obu materiałów i wiążącą sie z tym inną rozszerzalnością termiczną powoliłoby to ścianie i fundamentowi pracować niezależnie. Ja to tak zrozumiałem i to jedyny powód dawania tam jakiejś warstwy, który zabrzmiał dla mnie w miarę sensownie.
Jeśli już miałbym tam cokolwiek dawać to wybrałbym folię, którą widziałem na allegro i w folnecie. Papy to bym w domu nie chciał.

----------


## B_i_U

Fakt, materiały budowlane mają inną rozszerzalność cieplną. Największa różnica jest pomiędzy ceramiką a innymi materiałami. Nie powinno się łączyć np. czerwonego z białym. Ale spójrz na to w ten sposób. Z płyty lub ścian fundamentowych wychodzą Ci rdzenie żelbetowe. Ograniczają one ruchy pustaków w płaszczyźnie poziomej i pośrednio pionowej poprzez związanie ze stropem. Gdzie więc poślizg? Powtarzam też pytanie czemu nie daje się warstwy poślizgowej wyżej, czyli między murem, a stropem?
Ja tam jednak wolę mieć ściany związane z podłożem. W ostateczności wytworzy się tam samoistnie dylatacja (rysa).

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

> Z płyty lub ścian fundamentowych wychodzą Ci rdzenie żelbetowe. Ograniczają one ruchy pustaków w płaszczyźnie poziomej i pośrednio pionowej poprzez związanie ze stropem. Gdzie więc poślizg?


Właśnie dlatego nie rozumiem jak zjawisko poślizgu mogłoby w moim przypadku wystąpić.

----------


## uciu

Witam kolejnego samoroba :Smile: 
Gratuluje tak idealnie zrobionej płyty i opaski - dałeś mi do myślenia z tą folią kubełkową - miałem dać zwykłą.
Czekam na dalsze postępy  :wink: 

Aha ile płaciłeś za badanie stopnia zagęszczenia?
Zastanawiam się czy to w ogole robić...i tak mocniej niż mam nie zagęszcze.

----------


## Regius

> dałeś mi do myślenia z tą folią kubełkową - miałem dać zwykłą.


Szczerze, to z tą kubełkową wyszło przez przypadek - wydawało mi się, że folia kubełkowa o grubości 1mm będzie mocniejsza niż zwykła folia 0,3 mm, wyjdzie w podobnej cenie i będzie z nią mniej roboty. Z perspektywy czasu, gdybym robił płytę drugi raz, dałbym raczej zwykłą folię.



> Aha ile płaciłeś za badanie stopnia zagęszczenia?
> Zastanawiam się czy to w ogole robić...i tak mocniej niż mam nie zagęszcze.


Za badania stopnia zagęszczenia sondą dynamiczną zapłaciłem 750 zł. Geotechnik był na działce 2 razy i jestem zadowolony z jego usług. 
Gdybym jednak robił podbudowę drugi raz zrezygnowałbym z badania stopnia zagęszczenia a część kwoty za badania przeznaczyłbym na wypożyczenie cięższej zagęszczarki (np. 700 kg).

----------


## the_anonim

> Za badania stopnia zagęszczenia sondą dynamiczną zapłaciłem 750 zł.


 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: Ile???

U mnie mój geotechnik powiedział krótko "panie zapłaci mi pan więcej zacdrogę (45km) bo badanie w trzech miejscach 60zł" wiec olałem temat.

----------


## uciu

ja płaciłem 300zł  :Smile:  , ale dzwoniłem do kilku znalezionych na googlach i Ci miejscowi (z górnego śląska) chcieli koło 600-700) ale znalazłem firme z małopolski...przyjechali 80km i skasowali połowe tego co miejscowi  :Smile:  Dali papierki, wpisali w dziennik itp.

----------


## the_anonim

*Regius* sorki za OFF TOPIC
Ale w takim razie ile zapłaciliście za badanie gruntu? Ja u siebie 3 odwierty (bo dom wąski a długi) na 4,5m chyba bo nie było potrzeby więcej zapłaciłem 700zł (3 kopie pełnej dokumentacji).

----------


## Regius

*The_anonim* nie ma sprawy.
Za badanie gruntu, nie pamiętam dokładnie ... między 700 a 800 zł. Miałem 3 otwory na 5m (na początku planowałem podpiwniczenie). Otrzymałem 4 kopie papierowe dokumentacji oraz wersję elektroniczną. W cenie były również badania hydrogeologiczne pod oczyszczalnię ścieków. 

Badania stopnia zagęszczenia robił ten sam geotechnik. Był na działce 2 dni - pierwszy dzień z powodu złej organizacji prac (pomiędzy koparkowym a kierowcą wożącym piasek i wywożącym grunt z działki) nie miał frontu robót - sprawdzał dostawy piachu, robił sondowanie warstwy rodzimej. Sondowanie dynamiczne było wykonane sondą ręczną (to się chyba DPL nazywa - taka z ciężarkiem) w dosyć gęstej siatce (niestety nie mam szkiców przy sobie). Z tego co pamiętam, to było około 10 punktów.

*Uciu* też miałem firmę z małopolski.

----------


## sebcioc55

To ja też dorzucę swoje 5 groszy. U mnie badanie geologiczne 3 punkty po 3,5m chyba, ręcznym świdrem wyciagana gleba i badana organoleptycznie  :wink:  - taka przyjemność 700zł chociaż miałem też oferty na 1500 za to samo ! - ogólnie trochę drogo jak na 20 min roboty i trochę pisania na komputerze, no ale...
Badanie stopnia zagęszczenia tak samo jak Regius, tym ciężarkiem, znowu śmiech na sali, za to dałem 200 zł. Ogólnie taki geolog spoko fucha, nie przemęczy się a hajs niezły zgarnia  :wink:

----------


## Regius

> Badanie stopnia zagęszczenia tak samo jak Regius, tym ciężarkiem, znowu śmiech na sali, za to dałem 200 zł. Ogólnie taki geolog spoko fucha, nie przemęczy się a hajs niezły zgarnia


Nie sposób się tutaj nie zgodzić, że za badania stopnia zagęszczenia przepłaciłem. Jak już wcześniej napisałem, wolałbym część tych środków przeznaczyć na wypożyczenie cięższej zagęszczarki.

Ogólnie jak już jesteśmy przy kwestiach finansowych to za całą podbudowę płyty nieźle przepłaciłem. Łączny koszt całej imprezy wyszedł mnie koło 13 tyś PLN (koparka, kierowca do wywozu ziemi z działki i przywozu piachu, piasek, niwelator, zagęszczarka, transport zagęszczarki, geolog). Dzisiaj w podobnej cenie (jeśli nie taniej) mógłbym mieć podbudowę z dolomitu.

----------


## Regius

Szybkie pytanie, ma ktoś z Was odpływ liniowy w garażu podłączony do kanalizacji?
Pytam bo wylewam dzisiaj chudziaka w garażu i zastanawiam się, czy dać zwykłą kratkę, czy właśnie "odpływ liniowy".
Szukałem informacji jak w przypadku tego korytka prawidłowo zamontować syfon i znalazłem tylko coś takiego:

Czy znacie może jakieś inne sposoby?
Chudziaka mam zamiar wylać kilka cm poniżej właściwego poziomu podłogi, żeby potem przy wylewkach ewentualnie wyrównać. Boję się troszkę, że instalowanie takiego korytka to tylko proszenie się o kłopoty.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Po co to? Z tego śmierdzi czasem, więc jak nie potrzeba to lepiej nie dawaj.

----------


## B_i_U

Potwierdzam, teraz mam liniowy i nigdy już nie zrobię. Żeby woda tam spływała musi być jej naprawdę dużo i spadek powyżej 2%. Tylko brud mi się tam zbiera. Ja nie podłączałem do kanalizacji tylko wyprowadziłem pod ławą rurą drenarską. Obecnie nie robię żadnej kratki.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za rady odnośnie odpływu w garażu
Niestety kanaliza już wyprowadzona pod kratki w garażu i kotłowni. Muszę się zastanowić, czy dać kratkę z jakimś "suchym" syfonem z klapą zwrotną albo piłeczką, czy zaślepić kanalizację.

Pojechałem dziś na działkę z zamierzeniem zatarcia chudziaka. Jak wyjeżdżałem z domu pogoda była obiecująca - nie padało, jak dojechałem na działkę lało. Z powodu deszczu odpuściłem sobie (kiepsko się pracuje i nietrudno o chorobę), zrobiłem zdjęcie i pojechałem z powrotem - dobrze, że auto na gaz to koszty dojazdów nie takie straszne.
Rażą mnie troszkę nierówności i ślady łapek kota, ale całe szczęście nie jest to jeszcze finalny poziom. W każdym razie cel został osiągnięty - mam na czym postawić palety z bloczkami.


EDIT: W opisie wkradł się błąd (zmiana z "zatarcia płyty" na "zatarcia chudziaka").

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> Dzięki za rady odnośnie odpływu w garażu
> Niestety kanaliza już wyprowadzona pod kratki w garażu i kotłowni. Muszę się zastanowić, czy dać kratkę z jakimś "suchym" syfonem z klapą zwrotną albo piłeczką, czy zaślepić kanalizację.
> 
> Pojechałem dziś na działkę z zamierzeniem zatarcia płyty. Jak wyjeżdżałem z domu pogoda była obiecująca - nie padało, jak dojechałem na działkę lało. Z powodu deszczu odpuściłem sobie (kiepsko się pracuje i nietrudno o chorobę), zrobiłem zdjęcie i pojechałem z powrotem - dobrze, że auto na gaz to koszty dojazdów nie takie straszne.
> Rażą mnie troszkę nierówności i ślady łapek kota, ale całe szczęście nie jest to jeszcze finalny poziom. W każdym razie cel został osiągnięty - mam na czym postawić palety z bloczkami.


Dzień dobry,
Pozwoli Pan że zapytam o typ zastosowanego zbrojenia: tradycyjne żebrowane, czy rozproszone?
Pozdrawiam i pomyślności na dalszych etapach prac.  :smile:

----------


## Regius

> Dzień dobry,
> Pozwoli Pan że zapytam o typ zastosowanego zbrojenia: tradycyjne żebrowane, czy rozproszone?
> Pozdrawiam i pomyślności na dalszych etapach prac.


W opisie mojego ostatniego posta wkradł się błąd (już poprawiony),  powinienem napisać "Pojechałem dziś na działkę z zamierzeniem zatarcia chudziaka" (a nie płyty). 
Post ten dotyczył podłogi na gruncie w garażu (nie zbroiłem chudziaka). Garaż posadowiony jest na fundamentach tradycyjnych i oddyletowany od płyty fundamentowej.
Przepraszam za zamieszanie. 

W przypadku płyty fundamentowej zastosowałem zbrojenie tradycyjne z prętów żebrowanych fi 12 - siatka o oczku 15 cm górą i dołem, zdjęcia zamieściłem tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7423683

----------


## karster

Czytałem dziś kilka tematów na temat zbrojenia chudziaka, oj ostro niektóre dyskusję się kończyły...
Generalnie to co wyczytałem, oraz z czym się zgadzam:
chudziak nie jest elementem konstrukcyjnym a jedynie warstwą wyrównującą (ponadto np "chudziak" klasy B7,5 ma wytrzymałość (albo odporność) na poziomie porównywalnym z utwardzoną podsypką). Najważniejsza sprawa to dobre zagęszczenie gruntu pod chudziakiem. Później zbrojenie daje się w wylewkach. Jeżeli da się zbrojenie w chudziaku (np 10cm B15) to najprawdopodobniej zupełnie ono nie pomoże w uchronieniu podłogi przed pękaniem.

Tyle (co wyżej wymienione) "wyssałem" z wątków najistotniejszego. Mimo wszystko zobaczę jaki jest koszt wykonania jakiegokolwiek zbrojenia (siatka/ rozproszone) gdyż robiąc to sam nie mam kosztów robocizny więc nie powinno to ogólnie zaboleć. Z drugiej strony wiele czytałem komentarzy różnych osób, ze taki B15 o grubości 10cm na dobrze zagęszczonej pospółce wytrzyma ciężar samochodu bez pękania  :smile:  
A co Wy o tym myślicie? No i drugie pytanie, jest sens dawania foli pod chudziaka? Jeżeli daje się ją aby np piasek nie wyciągał wilgoci z betonu podczas wiązania to jak to się ma do przypadku gdy do zagęszczania używa się dużej ilości wody?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Ja wyszedłem z założenia, że cała podłoga trzyma się na ubitej podsypce, więc przyłożyłem się do jej w miarę dobrego zagęszczenia (współczynnik zagęszczenia Is wyszedł 0,98 ). Chudziaka nie zbroiłem (chudziak ma grubość około 10 cm).
Dałem folię, jako izolację przeciwwilgociową, dodatkowo folia chroni przed mieszaniem się betonu z ubitym piaskiem.

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> W opisie mojego ostatniego posta wkradł się błąd (już poprawiony),  powinienem napisać "Pojechałem dziś na działkę z zamierzeniem zatarcia chudziaka" (a nie płyty). 
> Post ten dotyczył podłogi na gruncie w garażu (nie zbroiłem chudziaka). Garaż posadowiony jest na fundamentach tradycyjnych i oddyletowany od płyty fundamentowej.
> Przepraszam za zamieszanie. 
> 
> W przypadku płyty fundamentowej zastosowałem zbrojenie tradycyjne z prętów żebrowanych fi 12 - siatka o oczku 15 cm górą i dołem, zdjęcia zamieściłem tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7423683


Przyznam, że temat robi na mnie pozytywne wrażenie. Bardzo profesjonalne podejście, wykonanie bardzo estetyczne. Sporo interesujących wątków pobocznych.

Z racji tego czym zajmuje się nasza firma poszlibyśmy w kierunku włókien stalowych jako zbrojenie rozproszone, każdy jednak stosuje to rozwiązanie z którym czuje się najbardziej komfortowo. Różnica przy zastosowaniu włókien wyniosłaby około 50,00 PLN na m2, przyjmując że zbrojenie żebrowane zmontowałaby firma budowlana, a płyta byłaby 20cm grubości.

----------


## aiki

Tu o chudym mowa nie o płycie.
Chudego sie nie zbroi.
Poza tym po co macie projekt skoro w niego nie zaglądacie?

----------


## karster

> Poza tym po co macie projekt skoro w niego nie zaglądacie?


Czasami dobrze mądrego posłuchać  :big tongue:  Pewnie, że patrze, ba czytam go raz na jakiś czas by mi coś nie umknęło ale sam pewnie wiesz, niektóre projekty są robione przez teoretyków, którzy na budowie nigdy w życiu nie byli (do czasu budowy własnego domu). U mnie na pewno są siatki wg projektu.




> *wg projektu z Archon+ (dom pod krzewuszką G2)*
> - PANELE PODŁ./ TERAKOTA
> - 7CM WYLEWKA CEMENTOWA ZBROJONA SIATKĄ Z DRUTU fi3/10
> - 15CM STYROPIAN EPS 100 TERMO ORGANIKA
> - 2X FOLIA PE min. 0,3MM
> - 10CM BETON C12/15
> - PODSYPKA ŻWIROWO-PIASKOWA min 20cm


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

> U mnie na pewno są siatki wg projektu.


*Karol*, rozumiem, że chodzi Ci o siatkę w wylewce na styropianie zgodnie z Twoim projektem (nie zbrojenie w chudziaku - nie jest tam potrzebne).

----------


## karster

Wszystko się zgadza. Mam tylko jeden problem związany z wylaniem chudziaka (tzn zmartwień jest więcej więc napiszę je u siebie byś nie musiał potem u siebie sprzątać w swoim wątku, jakbyś mógł coś odpisać to zapraszam za 5 minut  :wink:  )

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

> Przyznam, że temat robi na mnie pozytywne wrażenie. Bardzo profesjonalne podejście, wykonanie bardzo estetyczne. Sporo interesujących wątków pobocznych.
> 
> Z racji tego czym zajmuje się nasza firma poszlibyśmy w kierunku włókien stalowych jako zbrojenie rozproszone, każdy jednak stosuje to rozwiązanie z którym czuje się najbardziej komfortowo. Różnica przy zastosowaniu włókien wyniosłaby około 50,00 PLN na m2, przyjmując że zbrojenie żebrowane zmontowałaby firma budowlana, a płyta byłaby 20cm grubości.


Dzięki za miłe słowa.

Z perspektywy budowy przez firmę budowlaną rzeczywiście zbrojenie rozproszone wydaje się być bardzo ciekawą alternatywą. 

U samorobów koszt robocizny traktowany jest troszkę inaczej. Policzyłem sobie na szybko, że u mnie całkowity koszt zbrojenia (nie liczę robocizny bo darmowa) wyniósł około 70-80 zł / m2 - płyta projektowana na II kategorię szkód górniczych.

Temat zbrojenia jest interesujący i nasuwa się kilka pytań (może odpowiedzi pomogą innym samorobom przy wyborze technologii i pozwoli oszczędzić kilku dni prac przy zbrojeniu):
Jak wygląda sprawa kosztu materiałów (bez robocizny) w przypadku zastosowania zbrojenia rozproszonego w porównaniu do zbrojenia tradycyjnego?
Jaki jest koszt samego projektu wykonawczego (np. wykonanego przez Waszą firmę)?
Czy zaprojektowanie płyty z fibrobetonu na szkody górnicze stanowi jakiś problem?

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> Dzięki za miłe słowa.
> 
> Z perspektywy budowy przez firmę budowlaną rzeczywiście zbrojenie rozproszone wydaje się być bardzo ciekawą alternatywą. 
> 
> U samorobów koszt robocizny traktowany jest troszkę inaczej. Policzyłem sobie na szybko, że u mnie całkowity koszt zbrojenia (nie liczę robocizny bo darmowa) wyniósł około 70-80 zł / m2 - płyta projektowana na II kategorię szkód górniczych.
> 
> Temat zbrojenia jest interesujący i nasuwa się kilka pytań (może odpowiedzi pomogą innym samorobom przy wyborze technologii i pozwoli oszczędzić kilku dni prac przy zbrojeniu):
> Jak wygląda sprawa kosztu materiałów (bez robocizny) w przypadku zastosowania zbrojenia rozproszonego w porównaniu do zbrojenia tradycyjnego?
> Jaki jest koszt samego projektu wykonawczego (np. wykonanego przez Waszą firmę)?
> Czy zaprojektowanie płyty z fibrobetonu na szkody górnicze stanowi jakiś problem?


Odpowiem na pytania po kolei zaczynając od przygotowania się do wykonania płyty, czyli projektu.

Nasi projektanci pod każdy projekt potrzebują mapę momentów obciążeniowych (wykres graficzny i liczbowy na którym widać miejsca w których płyta jest najbardziej narażona na pęknięcia, bądź napór siły nacisku w miejscu występowania np. słupa, komina, etc). Szkoda górnicza analizowana jest pod kątem stabilności podłoża na którym fundament ma zostać wykonany, i dla mapy momentów które wcześniej zostały określone. Dysponując tymi parametrami projektant wykonuje projekt fundamentów. Ostatnio mieliśmy przypadek w którym zastępowaliśmy ściągi kotwiczne i ściągi przekątniowe właśnie płytą fundamentową. Z technicznego punktu widzenia płyta fundamentowa jest mniej narażona na uszkodzenia niż fundamenty murowane czy nawet żelbetowe wykonywane metodą tradycyjną - na ławach. Z ekonomicznego - cena płyty była o około 25% niższa niż w założeniu pierwotnym.

Koszt wykonania projektu przez naszą firmę liczymy następująco:
do 100 m2 - 1.300,00 PLN netto.
Od 101 m2 do 150 m2 - 1.820,00 PLN netto.
Od 151 m2 do 200 m2 - 2.240,00 PLN netto.
Powyżej 201 2 cena ustalana jest indywidualnie.
Cena ulega zmniejszeniu o 15% jeżeli klient dostarczy kompletny projekt w postaci pliku .dwg.
Cena ulega zmniejszeniu o kolejne 10% jeżeli klient uzyska od projektanta swojego domu wcześniej wykonaną mapę momentów obciążeniowych (rzadko spotykane, ale się zdarzało). 

Kwestię zbrojenia żebrowanego należy rozpatrzeć pod dwoma kątami:
- cena materiału,
- umiejętności do poprawnego wykonania mat zbrojeniowych.

W przypadku ceny jest to bardzo prosta sprawa. W Pana przypadku założyłem 30kg/m2, przy cenie detalicznej 2,50 PLN netto za kilogram. Koszt montażu przez firmę budowlaną to cena od 1,00 PLN netto do 1,20 PLN netto za kilogram. Wychodzi mi wartość na poziomie 105,00 PLN netto za wykonanie zbrojenia całkowitego płyty (zakładam wraz z dozbrojeniami, belkami, starterami, etc.) na m2. Nie doczytałem jakiej grubości płyta jest zaprojektowana u Pana, zakładam że 25 cm grubości. Na taką płytę przyjmujemy od 30 kg do 40 kg włókna na m3 betonu, czyli w Pana przypadku 7,5 kg do 10 kg na m2. Cena materiału na m2 płyty wynosi zatem od 34,00 PLN netto do 45,00 PLN netto - połowa wartości niż przy wykorzystaniu zbrojenia żebrowanego. Wartość końcowa zależy od parametrów które musi przyjąć projektant, oraz od grubości płyty. Im ona grubsza, tym koszt włókna stalowego na m2 wyższy. Analogicznie w drugą stronę. Dla najprostszych warunków - jako przykład - mogę podać koszt m2 wykonanej płyty grubości 20 cm na poziomie 27,00 PLN netto.

W podanym przeliczeniu nie podałem kosztów wykonania dozbrojeń, jednak są one mało znaczące przy oszczędnościach jakie się uzyskuje przy zastosowaniu włókien stalowych.

Drugim poruszonym czynnikiem były umiejętności montażysty, a w podtekście czas, jaki jest potrzebny na poprawne wykonanie zbrojenia. W przypadku włókien stalowych ArcelorMittal mówimy o czasie potrzebnym na wykonanie dozbrojeń miejsc o największych współczynnikach obciążeniowych, i samym betonowaniu wraz z zatarciem płyty. Należy liczyć się z ryzykiem pewnych komplikacji technicznych podczas betonowania materiałem z włóknem, dlatego dobrze jest przejść krótkie przeszkolenie w tym zakresie jeżeli wykonujecie Państwo zadanie systemem gospodarczym. Nasi technolodzy i inżynierowie ArcelorMittal są do Państwa dyspozycji w tej kwestii. Czasowo i finansowo na pewno się to Państwu opłaci, a pomoże zminimalizować ryzyka.

Przy podanej kalkulacji zakładałem włókno ArcelorMittal HE+ 1/60 w cenie 4,50 PLN netto.

W razie pytań jesteśmy do dyspozycji.

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> Tu o chudym mowa nie o płycie.
> Chudego sie nie zbroi.
> Poza tym po co macie projekt skoro w niego nie zaglądacie?


Regius doprecyzował o czym mowa, natomiast moja wypowiedź dotyczyła zbrojenia płyty fundamentowej, nie betonu chudego, choć czasami kierownicy życzą sobie wykonanie zbrojenia w postaci siatki posadzkowej. Wypowiadając się za siebie - ja u siebie zastosował bym zbrojenie siatką posadzkową o oczkach 15x15 i średnicy 3mm. Nad wątkami czy trzeba czy nie trzeba nie wypowiem się, piszę z odczucia intuicyjnego niż technicznego.

----------


## B_i_U

Wszystko pięknie, ładnie ale 40kg włókien stalowych na 1m3 betonu to wartość niewykonalna. 30kg to praktycznie graniczna wartość umożliwiająca pompowalność mieszanki betonowej. Wtedy i tak 20% zbrojenia to tzw. "jeże" nic nie wnoszące jeśli chodzi o wytrzymałość. Piszę o przypadkach, kiedy włókno jest specjalnie dozowane na węźle betoniarskim, a nie wysypywane prosto z kartonu.

20-25kg to optimum.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> Wszystko pięknie, ładnie ale 40kg włókien stalowych na 1m3 betonu to wartość niewykonalna. 30kg to praktycznie graniczna wartość umożliwiająca pompowalność mieszanki betonowej. Wtedy i tak 20% zbrojenia to tzw. "jeże" nic nie wnoszące jeśli chodzi o wytrzymałość. Piszę o przypadkach, kiedy włókno jest specjalnie dozowane na węźle betoniarskim, a nie wysypywane prosto z kartonu.
> 
> 20-25kg to optimum.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Dziękuję za komentarz, jakkolwiek betonowaliśmy już w ilości 40kg./m3 i nie odnotowaliśmy specjalnych problemów. Wszystko jest też kwestią sprzętu jaki zaopatruje budowę oraz doświadczenia brygady. Zdarzało się że pompy ściągaliśmy z innych betoniarni, ponieważ betoniarnie będące w zasięgu budowy nie dysponowały odpowiednim sprzętem.

Znamy przypadki podawania betonu z ilością 140kg/m3, jednak nie jest to zadanie dla kogoś realizującego budowę metodą gospodarczą...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## B_i_U

40kg/m3 może, ale nie przy klasie betonu poniżej 25MPa (mieszanki o zbyt małym poślizgu).
Oczywiście można jeszcze podawać beton koszem lub bezpośrednio z gruszki. Pozostaje pytanie ile włókien jest równomiernie rozmieszczonych, a ile stanowi zbite piłki o średnicy powyżej 10 cm.

Papier przyjmie wszystko. No cóż Twoje słowo przeciw mojemu, kłócił się nie będę.

Wybacz, ale dla mnie zbrojenie rozproszone to pójście na skróty i wygoda tylko dla wykonawcy.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> 40kg/m3 może, ale nie przy klasie betonu poniżej 25MPa (mieszanki o zbyt małym poślizgu).
> Oczywiście można jeszcze podawać beton koszem lub bezpośrednio z gruszki. Pozostaje pytanie ile włókien jest równomiernie rozmieszczonych, a ile stanowi zbite piłki o średnicy powyżej 10 cm.
> 
> Papier przyjmie wszystko. No cóż Twoje słowo przeciw mojemu, kłócił się nie będę.
> 
> Wybacz, ale dla mnie zbrojenie rozproszone to pójście na skróty i wygoda tylko dla wykonawcy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Zgadzam się że to "pójście na skróty", pytanie tylko czy chcemy ułatwiać sobie życie obniżając koszty budowy i przyspieszając jej realizację, czy z jakiegoś powodu sami sobie te życie utrudniamy? Ten temat związany jest z budownictwem realizowanym przez osoby mające niewiele wspólnego na co dzień z budownictwem, więc tym bardziej uważam za istotne przybliżenie możliwości mogących im te zadanie ułatwić. Jeżeli ktoś chce wykonać jakąś część swojego domu własnymi siłami, jest to jedno z dostępnych rozwiązań. Przy zachowaniu odpowiedniej kultury pracy podczas betonowania płytę pod posadzkową powinien wykonać każdy zdeterminowany inwestor.

Nie posługujemy się betonami o klasie niższej jak C-25/30, i staramy się celować w klasę W-12 - nie w każdej betoniarni mają odpowiednie plastyfikatory. Różnica cenowa pomiędzy poszczególnymi klasami betonu w przypadku płyty fundamentowej pod dom jednorodzinny jest prawie niezauważalna (średnio 20,00 PLN netto za m3), a znacząco podnosimy standard wykonanego fundamentu.

Papier papierem, natomiast realizację o których piszę stoją już od paru lat, a badania jakości wytrzymałości tych konstrukcji nie budzą zastrzeżeń. W związku z tym nie traktuję tego jako "słowo przeciwko słowu", tylko wątpliwości przeciwko faktom. Chcę zauważyć że 40 kg przy standardowej płycie fundamentowej to skrajne przypadki. Średnie zużycie jakie uzyskujemy to około 32 kg./m3. Ostatnia zaprojektowana przez nas płyta stropowa żelbetowa wymagała zastosowania 55 kg. włókna na m3.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## B_i_U

Różnica pomiędzy poszczególnymi klasami betonu rzeczywiście nie jest duża, zazwyczaj około 7PLN/m3 ale beton o wodoszczelności W12 to już jakiś kosmos. Zazwyczaj na na konstrukcje mostowe zamawiany jest beton W8, rzadko W10. Beton o takim stopniu wodoszczelności ma zazwyczaj przy klasie C25/30 wytrzymałość około 50MPa. Jako kruszywa używa się tylko bazaltu lub ewentualnie granitu. To już zupełnie inna półka cenowa. To nie domy jednorodzinne.

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> Różnica pomiędzy poszczególnymi klasami betonu rzeczywiście nie jest duża, zazwyczaj około 7PLN/m3 ale beton o wodoszczelności W12 to już jakiś kosmos. Zazwyczaj na na konstrukcje mostowe zamawiany jest beton W8, rzadko W10. Beton o takim stopniu wodoszczelności ma zazwyczaj przy klasie C25/30 wytrzymałość około 50MPa. Jako kruszywa używa się tylko bazaltu lub ewentualnie granitu. To już zupełnie inna półka cenowa. To nie domy jednorodzinne.


Cena betonu klasy C25/30 - 180,00 PLN netto za m3
Cena dodatku podnoszącego klasę betonu do W12 - 8,00 PLN netto za m3.
Cena pracy pompy i dostawy ustalana indywidualnie.
Ceny podane na dzień 08.03.2017 roku we Wrocławiu.
Beton na kruszywie żwirowym 0/16mm.

Przy takim poziomie cenowym i uziarnieniu nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby stosować ten beton w budownictwie jednorodzinnym, z zastosowaniem włókien stalowych. Klasa wytrzymałości i jakość tego betonu w pełni zaspokaja nasze oczekiwania. Materiał tego typu nadaje się do użytkowania przez Pana Kowalskiego chcącego wykonać płytę własnymi siłami.

----------


## Regius

*Bartek*, *FibroTech*, dzięki za przybliżenie tematu zwykłym śmiertelnikom (jak np. ja).
Czytając Wasze wypowiedzi odnoszę wrażenie (subiektywna opinia), że ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym nie jest aż tak różowo i że rozwiązanie jest warte rozważenia jeśli mamy proste warunki gruntowe, bez szkód górniczych i mamy w pobliżu profesjonalny węzeł betoniarski (w przeciwnym wypadku mogą wyjść komplikacje nie do ogarnięcia przez samoroba).

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> *Bartek*, *FibroTech*, dzięki za przybliżenie tematu zwykłym śmiertelnikom (jak np. ja).
> Czytając Wasze wypowiedzi odnoszę wrażenie (subiektywna opinia), że ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym nie jest aż tak różowo i że rozwiązanie jest warte rozważenia jeśli mamy proste warunki gruntowe, bez szkód górniczych i mamy w pobliżu profesjonalny węzeł betoniarski (w przeciwnym wypadku mogą wyjść komplikacje nie do ogarnięcia przez samoroba).


Pewnym paradoksem jest Pana wniosek, ponieważ płyty fundamentowe projektowane były głównie z powodów występowania trudnych warunków geologicznych i szkód po kopalnianych. Zbrojenie rozproszone ma zastąpić zbrojenie żebrowane i musi zostać właściwie dobrane przez projektanta - podobnie jak pręty zbrojeniowe. Nie ma przeciwwskazań technicznych które ograniczałyby takie rozwiązanie.

Każda praca do której podchodzi się lekceważąco może się zemścić. Jeżeli komuś się wydaje że betonowanie z włóknem nie przysparza trudności to może się poważnie pomylić. Nie są to problemy nie do rozwiązania, jednak niewłaściwe przygotowanie może kosztować sporo nerwów...

Największą trudnością jest wynajęcie odpowiedniej pompy bądź pompo-gruszki. Jeżeli takiej nie ma w najbliższej okolicy, należy zastanowić się nad zasadnością sprowadzenia sprzętu z dalej położonej betoniarni. Chodzi głównie o koszty z tym związane ale też o czas jaki jest potrzebny na zorganizowanie takiej operacji.

Przy płycie o powierzchni 150m2 i grubości 20 cm oszczędność jaką można uzyskać oscyluje na poziomie około 7.000,00 PLN. Do inwestora należy podjęcie decyzji czy jest to pieniądz godny uwagi i zadania sobie trudu przygotowania się do zadania.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Daniellos_

> Przy płycie o powierzchni 150m2 i grubości 20 cm oszczędność jaką można uzyskać oscyluje na poziomie około 7.000,00 PLN


To zabrakło chyba maleńkiego "do" - np "do 7000" Jak w sklepie z ciuchami przy wyprzedażach  :wink: 
Rozawiamy w dziale dla samorobów wiec nie roważamy tu kosztów robocizny. Ja za całą stal na swoją płytę 122m2 zapłaciłem 4200 i w tym zawarty był materiał na wieniec i nadproża. Niewątpliwym natomiast jest, że można oszczędzić czas i ból pleców spowodowany wielodniowym klęczeniem i wiązaniem podwójnej kratownicy.
Kratownica ma ten plus, że w przypadku zatapiania w płycie rurek czy kabli do CO jest je do czegomocować.


Co tam Regius na budowie? Jakieś postępy? Fotek nie wklejasz.

----------


## perm

> Pewnym paradoksem jest Pana wniosek, ponieważ płyty fundamentowe projektowane były głównie z powodów występowania trudnych warunków geologicznych i szkód po kopalnianych...


Z innych powodów, o których trzeba napisać, bo brzmi to jakby fundament płytowy był dla indywidualnego inwestora rozwiązaniem gorszym i droższym. Płyty rozpowszechniły się głównie jako efekt powstania sieci betoniarni oferujących odpowiedniej jakości beton. Kręcenie go w gruszce na placu budowy nie gwarantuje jednolitości tak wylewanej płyty i nie było stosowane. Zmieniła się technologia i coś, co było drogie i skomplikowane stało się powszechnie stosowanym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## B_i_U

> Cena betonu klasy C25/30 - 180,00 PLN netto za m3
> Cena dodatku podnoszącego klasę betonu do W12 - 8,00 PLN netto za m3.
> Cena pracy pompy i dostawy ustalana indywidualnie.
> Ceny podane na dzień 08.03.2017 roku we Wrocławiu.
> Beton na kruszywie żwirowym 0/16mm.
> 
> Przy takim poziomie cenowym i uziarnieniu nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby stosować ten beton w budownictwie jednorodzinnym, z zastosowaniem włókien stalowych. Klasa wytrzymałości i jakość tego betonu w pełni zaspokaja nasze oczekiwania. Materiał tego typu nadaje się do użytkowania przez Pana Kowalskiego chcącego wykonać płytę własnymi siłami.


Uwierz mi, że nie ma żadnego dodatku podnoszącego klasę wodoszczelności. To jest mit, taki sam jak to, że plastyfikator wpływa na zwiększenie elastyczności stwardniałego betonu.
Tak wysoką klasę wodoszczelności uzyskuje się przez odpowiednie zaprojektowanie mieszanki tzn. przygotowanie odpowiedniej krzywej uziarnienia, zastosowanie odpowiedniego kruszywa o małej nasiąkliwości, zastosowanie odpowiednich superplastyfikatorów (zwykle polimerowych).

Uzyskanie wodoszczelności W8-W12 jest tak trudne, że zwykle 1/3 próbek nie przechodzi badania.

Mi też na jednej WZ pisze, że dostałem beton W8, ale nie ma to nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością.

Przepraszam autora wątku za mały bałagan.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

> Pewnym paradoksem jest Pana wniosek, ponieważ płyty fundamentowe projektowane były głównie z powodów występowania trudnych warunków geologicznych i szkód po kopalnianych. Zbrojenie rozproszone ma zastąpić zbrojenie żebrowane i musi zostać właściwie dobrane przez projektanta - podobnie jak pręty zbrojeniowe. Nie ma przeciwwskazań technicznych które ograniczałyby takie rozwiązanie.


Może się mylę, ale odnoszę wrażenie, że płyty fundamentowe stopniowo wypierają tradycyjne ławy fundamentowe (możliwe, że głównym czynnikiem decyzyjnym dla inwestorów jest szybkość i prostota wykonania). W rodzinnej miejscowości, gdzie występują raczej proste warunki gruntowe (i nie ma szkód górniczych), widzę, że coraz więcej domów posadowionych jest na płycie.
Osobiście dla mnie głównym argumentem za płytą był niższy koszt wykonania w porównaniu do fundamentu tradycyjnego ze ściągami na szkody górnicze.
Muszę przyznać, że zbrojenie rozproszone jest kuszące, ale argumenty podane przez Bartka mnie przekonują i z obecną słabą znajomością tematu nie zdecydowałbym się na samodzielne ułożenie fibrobetonu (ewentualnie brałbym pod uwagę wynajęcie ekipy).

----------


## Regius

> Co tam Regius na budowie? Jakieś postępy? Fotek nie wklejasz.


Na budowie na razie nic się niestety nie dzieje po wylaniu chudziaka w garażu - ostatnio mam sporo zajęć związanych z delegacjami i czasem nawet w sobotę trzeba przyjść do pracy. Wczoraj miał przyjechać pierwszy transport silki ale nie zorganizowałem sobie frontu robót i musiałem odmówić. Murowanie będę musiał przełożyć na początek kwietnia (w międzyczasie przygotuję działkę na odbiór materiałów, tak, żeby można było palety w miarę rozsądnie rozłożyć).

----------


## Regius

> Z innych powodów, o których trzeba napisać, bo brzmi to jakby fundament płytowy był dla indywidualnego inwestora rozwiązaniem gorszym i droższym. Płyty rozpowszechniły się głównie jako efekt powstania sieci betoniarni oferujących odpowiedniej jakości beton. Kręcenie go w gruszce na placu budowy nie gwarantuje jednolitości tak wylewanej płyty i nie było stosowane. Zmieniła się technologia i coś, co było drogie i skomplikowane stało się powszechnie stosowanym rozwiązaniem.


Witam w moim dzienniku.
Mam podobne wnioski.

----------


## Regius

> Przepraszam autora wątku za mały bałagan.


Nie ma za co przepraszać. Dziękuje Tobie i forumowiczowi *FibroTech* można dowiedzieć się ciekawych rzeczy. Zazdroszczę fachowej wiedzy z zakresu technologii betonu.

----------


## MiśYogi

> Płyty rozpowszechniły się głównie jako efekt powstania sieci betoniarni oferujących odpowiedniej jakości beton. Kręcenie go w gruszce na placu budowy nie gwarantuje jednolitości tak wylewanej płyty i nie było stosowane. Zmieniła się technologia i coś, co było drogie i skomplikowane stało się powszechnie stosowanym rozwiązaniem.


Płyty są łatwiejsze do wykonania. Przedtem nie można było zrobić tego dobrze z betoniarki, teraz są możliwości.
Wszystko przez to, że godzina pracy jest droższa.
Już teraz momentami ludzie się zastanawiają czy pracować w Niemczech, czy w Polsce blisko domu. Znam wiele osób, które zdecydowały się na pracę w Polsce. Będzie drożej na budowie, z tego samego powodu, nie wszystko można nadrobić sprzętem.

----------


## Konto zawieszone

> Może się mylę, ale odnoszę wrażenie, że płyty fundamentowe stopniowo wypierają tradycyjne ławy fundamentowe (możliwe, że głównym czynnikiem decyzyjnym dla inwestorów jest szybkość i prostota wykonania). W rodzinnej miejscowości, gdzie występują raczej proste warunki gruntowe (i nie ma szkód górniczych), widzę, że coraz więcej domów posadowionych jest na płycie.
> Osobiście dla mnie głównym argumentem za płytą był niższy koszt wykonania w porównaniu do fundamentu tradycyjnego ze ściągami na szkody górnicze.
> Muszę przyznać, że zbrojenie rozproszone jest kuszące, ale argumenty podane przez Bartka mnie przekonują i z obecną słabą znajomością tematu nie zdecydowałbym się na samodzielne ułożenie fibrobetonu (ewentualnie brałbym pod uwagę wynajęcie ekipy).


Szef ma w zwyczaju mówić że płyta otoczona jest czymś na kształt mistycyzmu, a to z powodu jeszcze zbyt małej świadomości na temat prostoty jej wykonania. Cytując: "Kawałek styropianu, szczypta stali, trochę betonu. A w efekcie: kawał solidnego żelbetu." 

Zgodnie z informacjami jakie posiadam, FibroTech z Muratorem za niedługo opublikuje film ekspercki na temat poprawnego wykonania tego typu zadań przy zastosowaniu włókien rozproszonych. Wszystko w celu pokazania osobom skłonnym samodzielnie wykonać takie prace, że nie trzeba się tego bać. 

Sama płyta z dnia na dzień cieszy się rosnącą popularnością, a klienci zaczęli sami poszukiwać tego rozwiązania, które po zmianie technologii zbrojenia jest porównywalne cenowo do wykonania fundamentów na ławach. Zawsze z przyjemnością udzielimy podpowiedzi każdemu "samorobowi" który zdecyduje się na jej wykonanie.

----------


## B_i_U

Film chętnie obejrzę, ale jeśli będzie przy kooperacji z Muratorem to niestety żadnych szczegółów się nie dowiemy, chociaż reklama na pewno zadziała.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem czy się coś zmieniło przez ostatnie lata ale jak zaczynałem a to jest 4 lata do ttyłu to chyba nie było zgody na używanie mikrowłókien zastępczo do zbrojenia tradycyjnego. O ile na płyty jeszcze bym zrozumiał to już na strop itp ...?

----------


## B_i_U

Z tego co zrozumiałem z tego obszernego wątku o płytach fundamentowych w dziale "fundamenty", to polskich norm na to nie ma, tylko niemieckie czy cóś. Pewnie bez programu komputerowego nikt tego nie liczy. Ale nie wiem, więc nie będę się mądrzył. Wiem tylko jaki mozolny jest proces projektowania tradycyjnego zbrojenia.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Powiem Wam, że murarzem to raczej nie będę. Pierwszy dzień murowania bloczkami silikatowymi i załamka. 
Zacząłem układanie pierwszej warstwy od tylnej ściany garażu. Wieniec fundamentowy raczej równy więc padła decyzja, że pierwsza warstwa od razu na kleju (troszkę grubsza warstwa, żeby wyrównać drobne nierówności rzędu 2-3 mm). Okazało się, że na kleju (używałem ALPOL AZ110) nie da się nic wyrównać - jak dałem grubszą warstwę to klej spie****ił do otworów z dołu silki lub uciekł na zewnątrz. Jakoś wymęczyłem podkładając bloczki, żeby nie opadały samoistnie pod własnym ciężarem.
Przeszedłem na kolejną ścianę garażu (ściany nie muszą mieć dokładnie tego samego poziomu, ponieważ są oddzielone rdzeniami a na ścianach będzie wieniec) i nauczony doświadczeniem próbowałem z pierwszą warstwą na zaprawie cementowej (1:3 + plastyfikator) no i znowu niewypał. Jak na kleju bloczki samoistnie opadały pod własnym ciężarem, tak na zaprawie w ogóle nie dało się "wbić bloczka". Przyznam, że zaprawa pomimo dodania plastyfikatora nie była "ciastowata" i co chwilę wychodziła woda na wierzch.
Skończyło się na ułożeniu pierwszej warstwy bloczków pod 2 ściany garażu. Ekipa  murarska w tym czasie pewnie by machnęła pierwszą warstwę pod cały dom.

----------


## karster

Używałem czterech różnych plastifikatorów, 2 proszki + 2 płynne. Wszystkie znanych firm. Niestety ostatni płynna od Basf'a używałem do betonowania słupków do ogrodzenia wiec nie wiem jak by,zachował się przy murowaniu ścian. Wiem jednak jak murowało się z wapnem... żadna chemia tego nie uzyskiwała. Także jednak polecam wapno.

PS.przy murowaniu na piankę pierwszą warstwę trzeba idealnie położyć i zajmie mi to pewnie ze 3 dni więc się nie łam.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Karol, właśnie przymierzałem się do zaprawy cementowo-wapiennej po wczorajszych doświadczeniach. Mam jedynie zgryza co do wytycznych technicznych producenta, które mówią o zaprawie cementowej (1:3).

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie zniechęcaj się tak łatwo. Ja pierwszą wartswę murowałem na zaprawie gotowej. Nie martwiłem się o żadne dodatki czy proporcje. Zajęło mi to prawie 3 dni, a miałem tylko 45mb.

----------


## B_i_U

Zaprawę cementową stosuje się tylko tam gdzie jest stały kontakt z wilgocią lub zaprawa musi być bardzo wytrzymała na ściskanie. Tutaj to absurd. Nie dość, że gorzej się muruje to zaprawa cementowa ma gorszą elastyczność i łatwiej pęka i się odspaja od bloczka.

Wapno jest podobnie jak cement spoiwem, a plastyfikatory murarskie to napowietrzacze. Osłabiają tylko zaprawę poprawiając jej urabialność.

Ja zacząłem od zaprawy gotowej z worka M5 ale szybko przerzuciłem się na zaprawę cementowo-wapienną w proporcji 1:1:6 (cement : wapno : piasek). To taka trochę lepsza M5. Do silikatów w sam raz, do BK byłaby trochę za mocna.

Przy pierwszej warstwie warto mieć idealną małą poziomicę. Sprawdzaj poziom każdego bloczka, a nie pion. Jeśli pierwszy bloczek będzie odchylony od pionu o 1mm, to przy 12 warstwach wyjdzie odchyłka 1,2cm. Tyle jest jeszcze dopuszczalne, więcej już nie. Jeśli nie można utrzymać pionu to trzeba "schodkować", czyli przesuwać pustaka na zew. lub wew. względem tego pod spodem. W zasadzie w niczym to nie przeszkadza, ale denerwuje.

Powodzenia. Później pójdzie szybciej.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Dzięki *Bartek*!
Na Ciebie i Twoje fachowe porady zawsze można liczyć.

----------


## karster

Przepraszam, że nie w swoim wątku ale pytanie jest bardzo na temat. Wiesz może Bartek czym różni się zaprawa AM (typowo do pierwszej warstwy porothermu) od M5/ M10 itp? Niby ma ona idealną konsystencję. Wiesz, za parę dni będę kładł pierwszą warstwę u siebie  (może dopiero w majówkę no ale to już tuż-tuż).

Pozdrawiam i życzę pogody  :wink: 
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Mi to wygląda na zwyczajną zaprawę klasy M10. Pewnie trzeba dopłacić kilka złotych za tzw. "systemowość".
Będzie Ci potrzeba pewnie ze 30 worków.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Potrzebował będę 225 litrów zaprawy na każdy średnio centymetr warstwy wyrównującej. Czyli jeśli wyjdzie średnio 2cm warstwy wyrównującej to będę potrzebował 450 litrów *gotowej* zaprawy. (90 mb * 0,25cm * 0,01cm = 0,225m3) A ile wychodzi z takiego typowego worka 25kg, wyjdzie chociaż 20 litrów? 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

*16L z worka 25kg.*
Ja drugi raz kupiłbym taką: https://www.leroymerlin.pl/materialy...9767,l358.html. Ma optymalną wytrzymałość do ceramiki i silikatów. Lub pozostałbym przy cemencie i wapnie.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

P.S. Czyli wychodzi Ci 28,125 worków.

----------


## bcgarage

Powiedzcie mi szczerze, bo mam 6 warstw bloczka betonowego i jedna warstwa solbetu. Długość 1 warstwy ok 50m, czyli przy 7 wyjdzie 350m = ok 80 worków/770zł.  Opłaca się to robić na gotowej np z linku powyżej czy kupować piasek (koszt transportu większy niż koszt piasku), do tego cement itp? Minus jest taki że betoniarki nie mam (mogę kupić tylko na 7 warstw mi troszkę szkoda bo później klej) - czyli w kaście budowlanej bym mieszał mieszadłem wolnoobrotowym np. po 1 worku. Robił ktoś tak czy lepiej nie kombinować?

----------


## karster

Ja a kaście urabiałem ręcznie dla ponad 700 bloczków i teraz gdy jestem przy ścianach (które będą na piankę) to pierwszą warstwę oraz filarki z cegły będę robił na zaprawie z wora M50 systemowa do porothermu. Strasznie odstrasza mnie ręczne mieszanie preparowanej na budowie zaprawy...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Kaste weź na jakiś wózek podwyższony bo kręgosłup trzeba oszczędzać. Ja robiłem betoniarką bo miałem.
I kaste to chyba taką na 2 worki bo jeden to szybko znika

----------


## Regius

Jak już jesteśmy w temacie mieszania zaprawy, poniżej wczorajszy nabytek (w tle pomagiery od skręcania).



Jutro mam zamiar wrócić do nierównej walki z murowaniem silikatami. Udało mi się nawet zwerbować do pomocy tatę, który bardzo szanuje Święto Pracy i nigdy w życiu w tym dniu nie pracował.

----------


## Regius

Sądząc po pierwszym kawałku ściany, który wymurowałem dom będzie chyba przypominać ten z Sopotu:

Pierwsze lessons learned: naciągć sznurek przy wietrznej pogodzie.

Pytanie: skąd braliście rusztowanie na budowę i jaki był orientacyjny koszt? Ma ktoś może do odsprzedania? 
Zastanawiam się czy lepiej zbijać koziołki (np. ze stępli), czy kupić jakieś modułowe rusztowanie (np. typu warszawskiego na kółkach).

----------


## aiki

Na kółkach. Przyda się wiele razy

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja kupywałem rusztowanie. Chyba 39pln za ramkę. Do tego kółka z allegro. Ostatnio musiałem dokupić 6 ramek jak obklejałem szczyty styro.
Po budowie się sprzeda.

Wracając do murowania. Pamiętaj, że samorobom zawsze na początku wychodzi najgorzej i z czasem efekty są coraz lepsze. Dlatego trzeba każdy etap zaczynać od miejsca najmniej widocznego. Ja zawsze zaczynam od kąta za garażem.

----------


## Regius

> Dlatego trzeba każdy etap zaczynać od miejsca najmniej widocznego. Ja zawsze zaczynam od kąta za garażem.


Kąt za garażem niestety zajęty (tam muruje tata i wychodzi mu prosto). Mnie została ściana garażu od strony domu, gdzie stawiam swój krzywy mur.


Chciałbym od razu zrobić wnękę w murze na rozdzielnicę elektryczną (nad nią nadproże) i zastanawiam się, czy taka jak na obrazku poniżej mi wystarczy, czy trzeba założyć coś większego (fajerwerków jak u Wariata raczej nie planuję, ewentualnie dodatkową rozdzielniczkę w kotłowni).

----------


## Kamil_

Musisz się zastanowić jakie będziesz miał obwody oraz ile ich będzie.
Jak dla mnie ta ze zdjęcia jest za mała.
Lepiej dać większą rozdzielnicę, później mniej zabawy z upychaniem  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Planuję wykonanie kilku otworów serwisowych w ścianach pomiędzy domem a garażem (np. na skrzynkę rozdzielacza ogrzewania podłogowego, na przepusty rurek ogrzewania podłogowego, przepusty rur wentylacji, na rozdzielnicę elektryczną itp). Otwory mają szerokość maksymalnie 100 cm (4 bloczki).

Chciałbym wykonać na budowie nadproża nad tymi otworami (jako alternatywę dla nadproży gotowych) - szerokość nadproży 24 cm, wysokość nadproży 22 cm (tak jak szerokość i wysokość bloczka).

Czy robił ktoś z Was nadproża wylewane na budowie? Zastanawiam się nad zbrojeniem. Na razie zapytałem Kierbuda i czekam na odpowiedź, ale może Wy będziecie mi w stanie pomóc.

Czy zbrojenie: 2 pręty fi 12 lub fi 10 górą i 3 pręty fi 12 lub fi 10 dołem było by wystarczające?
Czy w strefach przypodporowych muszę zagęścić strzemiona, czy wystarczy, że wszystkie będą w jednakowych odstępach co około 20 cm?

Kombinuję jeszcze nad przewiązywaniem ścian nośnych. W dwóch miejscach (poniżej zaznaczone) nie mam rdzeni żelbetowych na połączeniu ścian nośnych i teoretycznie musiałbym przewiązać albo zastosować kotwy stalowe. Zastanawiam się jednak, czy to ma sens w domu posadowionym na płycie ze stropem żelbetowym. Poza tym ... jeśli będą jakieś większe naprężenia, to ściana i tak się zarysuje. Co mi da przewiązanie ścian w tych dwóch miejscach?

----------


## sebcioc55

Takie zbrojenie wystarczy, zobacz jak sa zbrojone gotowe Lki to Twoje zbrojenie bedzie pancerne  :wink: 
Co do przewiazania scian to przewiaz, te metalowe kotwy to sciema tylko troche trzymaja sciane zeby sie nie gibala na boki. Przewiaz normalnie i sie nic nie stanie.

----------


## B_i_U

Nie chcę Cię martwić, ale "krzywienie" ścian zwykle następuje od 5-6 warstwy. Nawarstwiają się błędy.

Ja rusztowanie dokupowałem w Leroy Merlin płacąc 44PLN za ramkę (warszawskie). Strasznie liche ale lekkie. Kup wielokrotność 4. Ja mam razem 12szt, dzięki czemu mogę ustawić trzy kolumny mając w zasięgu całą ścianę.

Nadproża wylewane są dużo mocniejsze od systemowych. Wystarczy jak dasz cztery pręty i strzemiona co 25cm. Dopiero w nadproża powyżej 2,5m daj więcej zbrojenia. Zakładam oczywiście, że nad nadprożami będzie jeszcze wieniec żelbetowy.

Ściany możesz później przewiązać za pomocą dużych gwoździ (250-300mm).

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie!

Bartek, możesz napisać coś więcej o przewiązywaniu gwoździami?

Nad nadprożami będzie jeszcze wieniec, ale w przypadku niektórych otworów nadproża umiejscowione będą już przy 2-giej warstwie bloczków (np. przepusty na rurki podłogówki), albo 5-tej warstwie bloczków (np. otwór na skrzynkę rozdzielacza).

----------


## karster

Też jestem ciekaw tego przewiązania gwozdziami. U mnie tata upiera się, że jak są takie fałdki w ceramice to po przyklejeniu pustaka na np klej do płytek lub inną mocną zaprawę nie będzie szans na przewalenie ściany działowej. Trochę się z tym zgadzam ale i tak daję te uchwyty do regipsów (szlifuję pustak, walę dużo pianki) ponieważ czasami mi się zapomni o kotwie na co drugiej warstwie, dodam kilka drutów lub gwoździ jak to Bartek wspomina. Bede wiercił+ szlifował pustak na spoinie lub po prostu wiercił w nośnej i w działowej na środku wysokości.

Regius, dajesz nadproża na zagłębieniach pod szafki instalacyjne a nawet nad rurkami do podłogówki? Tak trzeba bo silka ciężka czy to standard? U siebie też muszę chyba jednak dać nadproże nad skrzynką podłogówki bo to ok 100x56cm, a gdzieś nad nią bezpieczniki...

W garażu na styku ścian domu/garażu w narożniku masz po prostu słup więc przewiązanie ścian na różnych wysokościach spoin Ci odpada tak? Ja mam z tym problem, bede teraz wycinał dziury w ścianach domu by połączyć je ze ścianami garażu (wolę tak niż zostawiać gotowe strzępia). Wytnę dziury na ok 6cm głębokie i pustak przykleję na jakąś mocną zaprawę. Dobrze będzie?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

> Regius, dajesz nadproża na zagłębieniach pod szafki instalacyjne a nawet nad rurkami do podłogówki? Tak trzeba bo silka ciężka czy to standard? U siebie też muszę chyba jednak dać nadproże nad skrzynką podłogówki bo to ok 100x56cm, a gdzieś nad nią bezpieczniki...


Tak, daję nadproża pod szafki instalacyjne o dużej głębokości i jedno w miejscu gdzie wszystkie rurki podłogówki będą przechodziły przez ścianę do rozdzielacza. Planuję to zrobić mniej więcej tak (instalacji wewnętrznych nie miałem w projekcie):




> Tak trzeba bo silka ciężka czy to standard? U siebie też muszę chyba jednak dać nadproże nad skrzynką podłogówki bo to ok 100x56cm, a gdzieś nad nią bezpieczniki...


Podejrzewam, że tak nie trzeba, ale boję się, że wykucie sporych wnęk pod szafki (gdzie nie ma nadproża) mogłoby osłabić ścianę, więc postanowiłem zrobić wnęki od razu na etapie murowania.



> W garażu na styku ścian domu/garażu w narożniku masz po prostu słup więc przewiązanie ścian na różnych wysokościach spoin Ci odpada tak?


U mnie garaż i dom są oddyletowane od siebie, więc mam osobną ścianę garażu, osobno ścianę domu a między nimi styropian.
A przez słupy rzeczywiście nie martwię się o różnicę poziomów pomiędzy ścianami. Każda pierwsza warstwa jest wypoziomowana, ale dopuszczam, że poziomy poszczególnych ścian będą się różnić o kilka mm (nad wszystkimi ścianami będzie wieniec, który muszę wypoziomować).

----------


## Regius

Co lepsze:
1) Okna z poszerzeniami i zakrycie poszerzeń izolacji od zewnątrz
2) Obłożenie otworów okiennych i drzwiowych 10 cm warstwą XPS'a

Czas na otwory okienne i nie chciałbym zrobić gafy. Na razie skłaniam się do rozwiązania z XPS'em. 

Zakładam następujące otwory w murze: wymiar okna jak w projekcie (np. 120 x 150) + po 10 cm z każdej strony na XPS. Czy to się sprawdzi?
Dla drzwi tarasowych popełniłem błąd i dodałem jeszcze po 6 cm z boków na montaż jak dla drzwi wejściowych (będę musiał dać grubszy styropian, żeby zmieścić standardowy wymiar).

Czy zwykła płyta XPS (ewentualnie lekko wyprofilowana tarką) przyklejona do otworu okiennego i wysunięta poza mur na szerokość izolacji będzie pełniła rolę ciepłego parapetu?
Czy warto dodatkowo kombinować z przyklejeniem kawałka XPS, który wchodziłby pod profil okna i oddzielał parapet zewnętrzny (parapet zewnętrzny będzie prawdopodobnie wykonany z płytek klinkierowych) i wewnętrzny?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czy zwykła płyta XPS (ewentualnie lekko wyprofilowana tarką) przyklejona do otworu okiennego i wysunięta poza mur na szerokość izolacji będzie pełniła rolę ciepłego parapetu?
> Czy warto dodatkowo kombinować z przyklejeniem kawałka XPS, który wchodziłby pod profil okna i oddzielał parapet zewnętrzny (parapet zewnętrzny będzie prawdopodobnie wykonany z płytek klinkierowych) i wewnętrzny?


własnie taki zwykły kawałek XPS to nie ciepły parapet, bo takowy ma specjalne "prowadnice" zależne od rodzaju profilu, w które okno się tak jakby wczepia i tam oprócz uszczelniacza niczego więcej sie nie daje, żadnych dybli itp. 
Ten kawałek o którym myślisz jak najbardziej warto/trzeba zrobić bo zauważ że parapet z czego by nie był powinien wejść pod profil okna (zobacz w oknie domu gdzie teraz mieszkasz) aby woda spływająca po szybie skapywała z ramy na parapet, jak zrobisz tak jak chcesz że płytki na tą samą płytę na której stoi rama okna to obawiam się że nie będzie szczelnie, a na pewno nie po jakimś czasie.

EDIT: co to za moda na te poszerzenia ? :wink:  bo nie rozumiem tej idei... poszerzenia to ostateczność w niektórych sytuacjach, w każdym innym przypadku to naciąganie inwestora.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki *Sebcioc55*,
Zastanawiam się czy warto kombinować i kupić np. samą listwę przyparapetową 
http://allegro.pl/ciepla-listwa-przy...542869282.html
i przykleić najzwyklej w świecie np płyty XPS.

Jeśli chodzi o poszerzenia, to myślałem, że mogłaby to być jedna z metod ograniczenia mostka termicznego (żeby nie przykrywać całej ramy styropianem), a dodatkowo mógłbym szerzej otwierać okno (chociaż z drugiej strony przy WM okien się chyba zbyt często nie otwiera, żeby nie zaburzyć jej pracy)

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki *Sebcioc55*,
> Zastanawiam się czy warto kombinować i kupić np. samą listwę przyparapetową 
> http://allegro.pl/ciepla-listwa-przy...542869282.html
> i przykleić najzwyklej w świecie np płyty XPS.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o poszerzenia, to myślałem, że mogłaby to być jedna z metod ograniczenia mostka termicznego (żeby nie przykrywać całej ramy styropianem), a dodatkowo mógłbym szerzej otwierać okno (chociaż z drugiej strony przy WM okien się chyba zbyt często nie otwiera, żeby nie zaburzyć jej pracy)


Ja uważam że ciepły parapet jest wypas, zwłaszcza dla samoroba. Osadzanie parapetów zew. i wew. to bajka, pianka i ogień. Niestety swoje kosztuje i jak można go zrobić/kupić taniej to tym lepiej. Policz sobie ile kosztuje kawałek XPS pod parapet + ta listwa co pokazałeś. Poszukaj w paru miejscach tu masz np 47zł/mb  i zobacz co będzie tańsze. Gotowy parapet na pewno łatwieszy i szybszy w montażu, dodatkowo ma na zewnątrz już zrobiony spadek, ale jak chcesz dawać płytki to sobie poradzisz, ja dawałem blaszany wiec zleciłem wygięcie parapetów z takim kontem jaki jest na ciepłym parapecie i po prostu przykleiłem go klejem w piance.
Ja mam otwierane jedynie okno tarasowe i mieszkam już prawie rok, nie umarłem więc da się żyć  :wink:

----------


## Regius

Wyszło mi, że kombinowany sposób wychodzi około 2x taniej za mb. Muszę przeliczyć to sobie dokładnie, ale wstępnie wychodzi mi, że nie warto kombinować (różnica dla całego domu wychodzi mi około 250-300 PLN)

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wyszło mi, że kombinowany sposób wychodzi około 2x taniej za mb. Muszę przeliczyć to sobie dokładnie, ale wstępnie wychodzi mi, że nie warto kombinować (różnica dla całego domu wychodzi mi około 250-300 PLN)


popytaj jeszcze sprzedawcy okien, może ma rabaty. No i sprzeda pewnie na 8% vatu. Więc różnica jeszcze mniejsza. Jak będzie chciał doliczyć za ich montaż to powiedz że sam sobie przykleisz. Tylko pamiętaj że twardy XPS pokaże każdą nierówność otworu okiennego będzie to widać. Więc do wyrównania trzeba się mocno przyłożyć.

----------


## Daniellos_

Albo kompromis
http://allegro.pl/ciepla-listwa-przy...542869282.html

----------


## Regius

> Albo kompromis
> http://allegro.pl/ciepla-listwa-przy...542869282.html


Dzięki. Kompromis, który proponujesz został nazwany wcześniej sposobem kombinowanym.

----------


## Regius

Mam do Was 2 pytania:

1) Okna - czy orientujecie się jak to jest z wymiarami niestandardowymi i dodatkowymi opłatami? 
Wizualnie najbardziej podobały by mi się okna 130x160 dwudzielne z naświetlem górnym zamiast szprosów (ani to 120x150 ani 150x150) i boję się, że taki "nietypowy rozmiar" będzie znacznie droższy.

2) Czy wykonywał ktoś z Was beton na budowie (z betoniarki)? 
Chciałem pozalewać do połowy słupy / rdzenie żelbetowe w narożnikach, żeby ściany połączyć ze sobą (co mi wiatr ich nie poprzewracał). Mam do dyspozycji betoniarkę, cement klasy 42,5, plastyfikator do betonu towarowego, buławę, piasek płukany i żwir płukany 8-16 mm. Chciałbym zastosować następujące proporcje objętościowe (będę mierzył jednakowymi wiaderkami): 
cement :tongue: iasek:żwir 1:1:2  przy W/C < 0.5 (mam nadzieję, że plastyfikator zda egzamin, kupiłem MEEX DOBET-onu)
wagowo wyglądało by to mniej więcej 1:2:4 - celuję w B20
Czy to zda egzamin?
Gdyby to była większa ilość betonu pewnie nie rozważałbym zabawy z betoniarką i zamawiałbym z betoniarni, ale tak przy wszystkich słupach/rdzeniach do połowy wysokości wyjdzie mi około 1,2 kubika.

----------


## dez

Nie zalewa się słupów na dwa razy. Okna są na wymiar, no chyba że z marketu chcesz kupić gotowe  :wink:  jeśli chcesz się upewnić poproś o ofertę pierwszy lepszy salon okien.

----------


## aiki

Mocny ten cement. Moze ci spalić. Przy tych temp.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej




> Okna - czy orientujecie się jak to jest z wymiarami niestandardowymi i dodatkowymi opłatami?


Tak jak pisał Ci kolega nie ma czegoś takiego jak standard w dzisiejszych czasach pierwsze zamawiasz okna a potem się ono robi "only for you" no chyba że market typu Casto :big grin: 




> Chciałem pozalewać do połowy słupy / rdzenie żelbetowe w narożnikach, żeby ściany połączyć ze sobą (co mi wiatr ich nie poprzewracał).


Olej takie zalewanie do połowy, budujesz z silki, nic ci tego nie przewróci a jak się boisz to zaszaluj słupy do połowy to już będzie trzymać do czasu zalewania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dez

Zapytaj kierasa o takie zalewanie do połowy, na bank powie Ci że to poważny błąd bo nie będzie wystarczającego połączenia między dolną i górną częścią słupa. W ogóle to ile Ty pięter stawiasz że przy silce jeszcze słup Ci zaprojektowali? Nie widać żeby tam jakiś większy otwór był który wymaga wzmocnienia.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie za odpowiedzi.
W kwestii rozmiarówki dowiedziałem się, że są rozróżniane wielkości standardowe (+/- 3cm) oraz niestandardowe za dopłatą, ale niewielką - kilkadziesiąt złotych od okna. Termin realizacji dla okna "niestandardowego" jest też dłuższy.




> Zapytaj kierasa o takie zalewanie do połowy, na bank powie Ci że to poważny błąd bo nie będzie wystarczającego połączenia między dolną i górną częścią słupa. W ogóle to ile Ty pięter stawiasz że przy silce jeszcze słup Ci zaprojektowali? Nie widać żeby tam jakiś większy otwór był który wymaga wzmocnienia.


Kierownik budowy wyraził zgodę na zalewanie "na raty". Tata widział podobną praktykę na budowie "państwowej" (więc jakiś nadzór musiał być) -  betonowanie słupów na raty co około 1m.
Będę miał tylko użytkowe poddasze - do zaadaptowania w przyszłości, rdzenie / słupy to wzmocnienie na potencjalne przyszłe szkody górnicze - kopalnia stara się o koncesję.
Zdjęcie powyżej przedstawia narożnik garażu (nad garażem będzie tylko taras).

----------


## B_i_U

Co do okien to już tylko nieliczne firmy realizują "nietypówkę" za dopłatą. Tak jak pisali poprzednicy, dzisiaj okna typowych prawie już nie ma.

Co do słupów to ja też zalewałbym na raty, ale że nie mam prądu, żwiru i piasku na budowie to nie będę się w to bawił. Obawiam się jednak ryzyka związanego z naporem betonu. W pionowym słupie działają głównie siły ściskające, więc tutaj ciągłość betonu nie ma dużego znaczenia. Inaczej wyglądałoby to np. w przypadku podciągu, tam byłoby to niedopuszczalne.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Decyzja zapadła, będzie zalewanie ręczne (przynajmniej tam gdzie ścianki na szerokość 1,5 bloczka).
Jak się uda, to słupy będą zalewane na pełną wysokość od razu, lub 2 raty w przeciągu 2-3 dni.

@Bartek, u Ciebie szalunki wyglądają bardzo solidnie, do tego z szerokich desek 32 mm, więc chyba nie masz się czego bać.

Obiecałem sobie, że nie będę tutaj poruszał spraw mebli i firanek, ale mam zagwozdkę z podłączeniem jednego z mebli.
Planuję w pokoju dziennym coś takiego (koza Jotul F500):

i zastanawiam się nad kominem. Mebel / koza do zamontowania / kupna później, ale komin muszę rozkminić na etapie murowania wewnętrznych ścian nośnych.
Chodzi mi po głowie, żeby wmurować w ścianę pustak wentylacyjny od pewnej wysokości i  wsadzić w niego rurę izolowaną z kwasiaka ... tylko jak to potem wykończyć, żeby nad dachem, żeby wyglądało jak klasyczny / tradycyjny komin?
Czy ma ktoś z Was może u siebie zainstalowaną kozę?

----------


## aiki

Spalinowy nie wejdzie Ci do wentylacyjnego.
Albo robisz metalowy dwuścienny albo cegła albo systemowy.
Możesz postawić komin z pustaków kominowych od systemu bez wkładu z ceramiki i w to dać wkład metalowy.
Poza tym jeszcze kominiarz musi sie pod tym podpisać.

----------


## max1207

Hej, jak już przy temacie kominów to nie źle było by go "wrzucić" w ścianę nośną, ale czytałem, że nie wolno bo nie będzie przewiązania. 
A co gdyby zrobić jak na fotce (sory za to ale grafikiem nigdy dobrym nie zostanę  :wink:  ) jeśli nie potrzebujemy kanału wentylacyjnego bo mamy WM a część pustaka kominowego z kanałem wykorzystać właśnie na przewiązanie z murem?

----------


## aiki

systemowych nie możesz przewiązywać ze ścianą. One są samonośne i muszą być oddylatowane od wszystkiego. 
Choć kombinacja mi sie podoba. 
Niech sie jeszcze kto wypowie.

----------


## B_i_U

Ja zawsze kominy systemowe (keramzytobeton+wełna+rura szamotowa) wbudowywałem w ścianę bez przewiązania (?) ale bez dylatacji na zaprawie. Teraz też tak robię. Po to jest wełna pomiędzy wkładem, a pustakiem żeby stabilizować rurę i kompensować naprężenia termiczne. Przy ścianie grubej na 24cm taki komin wystaje tylko 12 lub 14cm. Zaręczam, że będzie wszystko dobrze.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Panowie, dzięki za odpowiedzi.

@Max, dzięki za podpowiedź z przewiązaniem pustaków kominowych, bardzo ciekawe rozwiązanie. Muszę podrzucić pomysł kierownikowi budowy (kierownik budowy do tej pory optował, żeby "dostawić" komin systemowy do ściany).
@Bartek, chyba pójdę tą drogą (przy ścianie wewnętrznej na 18 cm komin będzie mi wystawał 14 cm poza ścianę). 
Jak rozwiązałeś sprawę wieńca nad ścianą nośną w której jest komin?

Zastanawiałem się jeszcze, że puścić rury dwuściennej izolowanej 15/25 cm po ścianie, ale nie jest to chyba najlepszy pomysł bo:
1) Koszt rury z wymaganymi złączkami, itp wychodzi około 3k PLN (drożej niż komin systemowy)
2) Wizualnie też nie wygląda to najlepiej (chyba, żeby rurę w pokoju dziennym pomalować na kolor kozy)
3) Miałbym problem z wykończeniem komina, żeby wyglądał tradycyjnie (wiem, wiem, tradycyjnie jest passe)

Mam jeszcze jedną zagwozdkę dotyczącą balkonu nad zabudowanym gankiem / ogrodem zimowym. Wg projektu mam tam łączniki balkonowe, które są cholernie drogie.
Zastanawiam się nad zmianą konstrukcji tego balkonu / sufitu ganku, np. na drewnianą. Macie może jakieś pomysły?

----------


## B_i_U

> @Bartek, chyba pójdę tą drogą (przy ścianie wewnętrznej na 18 cm komin będzie mi wystawał 14 cm poza ścianę). 
> Jak rozwiązałeś sprawę wieńca nad ścianą nośną w której jest komin?
> ...
> Mam jeszcze jedną zagwozdkę dotyczącą balkonu nad zabudowanym gankiem / ogrodem zimowym. Wg projektu mam tam łączniki balkonowe, które są cholernie drogie.
> Zastanawiam się nad zmianą konstrukcji tego balkonu / sufitu ganku, np. na drewnianą. Macie może jakieś pomysły?


Jeśli nie jest to jakieś nietypowe miejsce to zachowanie ciągłości wieńca nie jest konieczne. Jak obawiasz się takich detali to daj dodatkowe pręty skośne wokół komina (taki rąb z odpadów prętów).

Jeśli balkon drewniany to może samonośny na słupach? Tylko wtedy całkowicie pozbędziesz się mostków termicznych

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

> Jeśli nie jest to jakieś nietypowe miejsce to zachowanie ciągłości wieńca nie jest konieczne. Jak obawiasz się takich detali to daj dodatkowe pręty skośne wokół komina (taki rąb z odpadów prętów).
> 
> Jeśli balkon drewniany to może samonośny na słupach? Tylko wtedy całkowicie pozbędziesz się mostków termicznych
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Dzięki Bartek,

W kwestii balkonu, chodziło mi właśnie o samonośny, tylko nie wiem jak go potem uszczelnić żeby mi się nie lało do pomieszczenia poniżej (balkon jest stropem dla przeszklonej werandy/wiatrołapu). Najchętniej widziałbym całą werandę z balkonem w konstrukcji szkieletowej - muszę się jeszcze zapytać, kierbuda czy przy takiej zmianie trzeba wykonywać projekt zamienny.

----------


## uciu

> Planuję w pokoju dziennym coś takiego (koza Jotul F500):
> 
> i zastanawiam się nad kominem. Mebel / koza do zamontowania / kupna później, ale komin muszę rozkminić na etapie murowania wewnętrznych ścian nośnych.


u siebie chce podobną koze ale chce wypuścić rure spalinową pionowo do góry przez strop i dopiero na strychu podłączyć ją do komina.
Tym samym komin ma się zaczynać na strychu i posadowiony będzie na ścianie nośnej - choć i tak planuje stalowy wiec lekki będzie  :Smile:

----------


## Regius

> u siebie chce podobną koze ale chce wypuścić rure spalinową pionowo do góry przez strop i dopiero na strychu podłączyć ją do komina.
> Tym samym komin ma się zaczynać na strychu i posadowiony będzie na ścianie nośnej - choć i tak planuje stalowy wiec lekki będzie


Uciu, bardzo ciekawe rozwiązanie. Czy mógłbyś zdradzić więcej szczegółów - nie chciałbym wyważać otwartych drzwi.

----------


## uciu

Ja kominek planuj mniej więcej tak :





W stropie zostawiłem już przepust na rure spalinową, na górze postawie komin firmy MK ŻARY (na jakimś postumencie).

Tu fotka komina zapożyczona z dziennika *Kaszpira*  :Smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ja kominek planuj mniej więcej tak :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W stropie zostawiłem już przepust na rure spalinową, na górze postawie komin firmy MK ŻARY (na jakimś postumencie).
> 
> Tu fotka komina zapożyczona z dziennika *Kaszpira*


A ja planuję postawić bezpośrednio na wkładzie. Wkład będzie spełniał rolę wyczystki. Zastanawiam się tylko czy powinienem stawiać izolowany już od samego dołu ? Chcę kupić tani wkład i nie chciałbym aby przegrzewał salon. Ma pełnić funkcje rekreacyjne.

----------


## Regius

Można by rzec że z mojego dziennika zrobił się kwartalnik.
Wczoraj minął 25 dzień wznoszenia ścian (21 sobót + 4 dni urlopu). 
Poniżej jedno z aktualniejszych zdjęć (wczoraj rozbieraliśmy szalunki słupowe):
.
W międzyczasie padło kilka ważnych decyzji, m. in o tym, że balkon nad wiatrołapem będzie wykonany zgodnie z projektem na ciepłych łącznikach balkonowych. Od siebie dodałem jeszcze 2 słupy w narożach dla łatwiejszego montażu stolarki.
Wyjaśniła się też kwestia komina do kominka. Komin systemowy (prawdopodobnie plewa uni fu lub osmo fu) będziem murowany dopiero od stropu. Rozwiązanie będzie podobne to tego pokazanego na portalu "recepty na dom":

Powoli zastanawiam się nad budową stropu. Na razie kiepsko widzę wyginanie prętów zbrojenia głównego zgodnie z projektem i zastanawiam się nad uproszczeniem, żeby giąć pod kątem 90 stopni (zdecydowanie prościej). Zobaczymy, czy kierownik budowy zaakceptuje takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## aiki

Kup gietarkę do prętòw i bez problemu wygniesz.

----------


## ufbufkruf

To bez problemów wygniesz i rurą stalową :wink:  Musisz zrobić sobie tylko przymiar z ogranicznikami żeby zachować powtarzalność.

----------


## Regius

Aiki, ufbufkruf, dzięki za podpowiedzi.
Giętarkę mam (przydała się od samego początku do gięcia strzemion, U-bigli, kobyłek). Wygląda mniej więcej tak:

Kombinowałem, czy można w jakiś sposób usprawnić gięcie i jednocześnie zapewnić dużą powtarzalność. Myślałem, że można by giętarkę ustawić na kąt 90 stopni i robić wszystkie gięcia pod kątem prostym. Kierownik budowy zaakceptował kąty 90 stopni zamiast 45 i 135.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ustawienie konta 45 stopni polega na wkręceniu solidnego wkręta w blat roboczy tak żeby ograniczał ruch "wajchy" w odpowiednim momencie :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Coraz częściej rezygnuje się z odginania prętów w górną strefę rozciąganą, a daje się osobne pręty górą nad podporami lub nawet całe siatki górne. Jest to dużo mniej pracochłonne.

Co innego odginanie końcówek prętów, to jest dosyć istotne.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

> Ustawienie konta 45 stopni polega na wkręceniu solidnego wkręta w blat roboczy tak żeby ograniczał ruch "wajchy" w odpowiednim momencie


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Zakładałem, że kąt 45 stopni da się właśnie zrobić w taki sposób (ustalić sobie w blacie jakiś ogranicznik). 
Myślałem, że kąty 90 stopni były by prostsze i szybsze w wykonaniu (cały czas ten sam kąt), dodatkowo prościej ustalić dystans między strefą dolną a górną (nie wiem ile u mnie w polowych warunkach może wynieść pierwiastek z dwóch). Popróbuję trochę na sucho obie wersje i zobaczę, czy z 45 stopni będzie dużo więcej roboty.

----------


## Regius

> Coraz częściej rezygnuje się z odginania prętów w górną strefę rozciąganą, a daje się osobne pręty górą nad podporami lub nawet całe siatki górne. Jest to dużo mniej pracochłonne.
> 
> Co innego odginanie końcówek prętów, to jest dosyć istotne.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Dzięki Bartek za wskazówkę.
Końcówki prętów prostych w górę a tych bardziej skomplikowanych/pogiętych w dół?
Siatkę górą będę miał dodatkowo (prikaz KierBuda), tylko pręt o mniejszej średnicy niż zbrojenie główne dołem.

----------


## Regius

Dylematy, dylematy ...
Czy warto się pakować w pełne deskowanie dachu z papowaniem? Różnica w cenie - prawie 10k PLN

----------


## karster

No właśnie ciekawy temat poruszyłeś. Sam zamierzam dać pełne deskowanie ale mam ten plus, że deski miałem do szalowania ław fundamentowych i stropu (razem mam ok 200-240 mkw desek więc brakuje mi ok 2m3=80mkw deski calówki). Papy boję się dawać na rzecz membrany wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej a pod deskami pewnie piana OK ok25 cm.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

To jeszcze pewnie zależy, czy robisz sam, będzie robiła firma.
U mnie do dachu raczej będzie firma (boję się tego etapu).

Poniżej fragment dotyczący pełnego deskowania z oferty:

Z szybkich obliczeń wyszło mi, że na 160 m2 dachu powinno mi wyjść 4 kubiki desek calówek (pewnie trzeba było by z 5 kupić ze względu na "apfale").
A cena za deskowanie znacznie wyższa. Rozumiem, że jeszcze trzeba gwoździe i może jakaś drobnica, ale podejrzewam, że spora część tej kwoty to po prostu robocizna.

----------


## B_i_U

> Dzięki Bartek za wskazówkę.
> Końcówki prętów prostych w górę a tych bardziej skomplikowanych/pogiętych w dół?
> Siatkę górą będę miał dodatkowo (prikaz KierBuda), tylko pręt o mniejszej średnicy niż zbrojenie główne dołem.


Właściwie to wszystko jedno w którą stronę wygniesz, możesz nawet w bok. To działa tak jak guzek na końcu liny trzymanej w rękach, wtedy lina się nie wyśliźnie.

----------


## ovner

> Dylematy, dylematy ...
> Czy warto się pakować w pełne deskowanie dachu z papowaniem? Różnica w cenie - prawie 10k PLN


rozmawiałem ostatnio na ten temat z wykonawcą dachów, twierdzi że deskowanie plus papowanie daje tyle co byśmy dołożyli + 5 cm waty do ocieplenia, po za tym lepiej wygłusza dach. Dodatkowym atutem deskowania jest to że wykonawca ma łatwiejsza robotę przy pokryciu docelowym dachu, łatwiej sie poruszać oraz łatwiej się poziomuje łaty. Generalnie chciałem w swoim domu deskowanie ale po konsultacji stwierdziłem że to szkoda kasy...

----------


## agb

Choć ja u siebie planuję deskowanie, to nie wiem jak ~2,5cm drewna + papa miałaby mieć taką izolacyjność jak 5cm wełny.

----------


## aiki

Poza tym i tak pod dechami musi być wentylacja więc temp zbliżona do zew.

----------


## Regius

Wypadało by zrobić mały update.
Ze względu na to, że dysponowałem deskami i miałem dostęp do niedrogich stempli wykonaliśmy z pomocą rodziny taras / strop nad garażem:

Jak to zwykle bywa przy pracy nie ma czasu robić zdjęć, więc niestety fotek zbrojenia nie ma. Jedyna fotka jaką znalazłem to kawałek niekompletnego zbrojenia przed położeniem górnych siatek zgrzewanych. Zdjęcie się zachowało tylko dlatego, że wysyłałem do kierbuda MMSa, z pytaniem czy dozbrojenie górą może być przywiązane od dołu do wieńca (źle policzyłem wysokość strzemion wieńca - wyszły za wysokie o grubość pręta). Jak to zwykle bywa ostało się zdjęcie, które pokazuje najmniej estetyczny fragment.

Na samym początku bawiłem się w wyginanie górnego pręta pod kątem 45 stopni, podobnie jak tutaj:

Po wygięciu kilkunastu sztuk dałem sobie spokój i dawałem cały pręt dołem i tylko krótkie odcinki dozbrojenia górą nad podporą (troszkę dłuższe niż w projekcie). Jakoś (z trudem) przeżałowałem, że więcej zbrojenia wychodzi (wykorzystałem przy okazji krótsze kawałki prętów, które zostały mi z płyty fundamentowej).
Został do zrobienia strop nad domem, ale tutaj zdam się raczej na ekipę chyba będę musiał przenieść swój kwartalnik do innego działu. 





Przeliczyłem koszt drewna na szalunki (firma ma swoje systemowe) liczbę w miarę ciepłych dni nadających się jeszcze na ułożenie betonu, nawał pracy zawodowej i wyszło mi, że tutaj oddam firmie pole do popisu. 

Decyzja odnośnie deskowania dachu została podjęte - dach z pełnym deskowaniem.
Zastanawiam się nad rynnami (Galeco), czy brać ocynkowane, pomalowane pod kolor dachówki, czy może "tytan-cynk".
Bardziej kusi mnie tytan-cynk, ale może to średnio pasować do karpiówki i białej elewacji.
Karpiówki najprawdopodobniej koramic - poniżej fotka jednego z dachów krytych tą dachówką przez ekipę, którą mam zamiar wynająć.

----------


## the_anonim

Jejku jak u Ciebie czysto, masz jakąś ekipę sprzątającą wynajętą :big lol: 

Karpiówka ... lubię to :yes:

----------


## karster

Ale bajeczka, wszystkie nadproża wewnątrz domu masz gotowe? Dla ekipy od stropu to spore ułatwienie. Wiem bo szalowałem u siebie wszystko na raz i trzeba było sie więcej napracować niz przy murach.

PS. Faktycznie masz jakos tak mega czysto na budowie  :smile:  daleko mi do Ciebie a obecnie mam syf straszny po laniu betonu na wieniec na scianie kolankowej oraz następnego dnia rozbieraniu szalunków.
Może w końcu uda mi się jakies fajne fotki zrobic lada dzień.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Panowie, żebyście nie myśleli, że tak zawsze wygląda, przed zrobieniem zdjęcia troszkę się namęczyliśmy z Żoną, żeby przygotować plac budowy dla ekipy od stropu.

@*Anonim*, bardzo podoba mi się Twój dach, i blacha na rąbek - po prostu bajka. 
Nie chcę aby czar prysł, ale u mnie karpiówka będzie układana w koronkę (nie w łuskę) - zależy mi na bardziej klasycznym stylu.

@*Karol*, liczę na jakieś fotki, bo troszkę ucichło w Twoim dzienniku.
Co do nadproży to wszystkie na  ścianach wewnętrznych są gotowe (troszkę przesadziłem ze zbrojeniem). Mam też kilka dodatkowych nadproży w garażu nad wnęką pod rozdzielacz, nad wnęką pod przyszłą rozdzielnicę, czy nad przepustami rurek podłogówki.

----------


## karster

Oj wiem, u mnie cisza ale to przez podział doby na 4części (dzieciaki x3, praca zawodowa, budowa, spanie). Gdybym mogl spokojnie z telefonu fotki wrzucać to zawsze bym cos wrzucil ale to droga przez mękę. Przy okazji dzień co raz krótszy a sama aura do zdjęć nienajlepsza. Obecnie, w przerwach między innymi obowiązkami/pracą wykonuję sciany dwóch lukarn. Czeka mnie szalowanie, zbrojenie i betonowanie. Niestety dopiero 4.11.2017 bedzie drewno wiec do tego czasu zajme sie kominem, rozszalowywaniem stropu i ew jak czasu wystarczy, działowkami parteru.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

> Nie chcę aby czar prysł, ale u mnie karpiówka będzie układana w koronkę (nie w łuskę) - zależy mi na bardziej klasycznym stylu.


W mojej opinii karpiówka sama w sobie jest bardzo klasycznym pokryciem nie ważne jak układana, choć fakt bardziej mi się podoba w łuskę :wink: 

 Czy układanie w koronkę nie powoduje zwiększenia ilości materiału na m2 w stosunku do układu na łuskę?

*karster*
Pykaj fotki tel. lepsze takie niż żadne :yes:  to nie world press photo :big lol:

----------


## Regius

> Czy układanie w koronkę nie powoduje zwiększenia ilości materiału na m2 w stosunku do układu na łuskę?


Samej dachówki wychodzi tyle samo. Ogólnie koszt krycia w łuskę wychodzi drożej ze względu na łacenie (łaty są 2 razy gęściej).

----------


## dana0606

Witam się w dzienniku.  :smile:

----------


## Regius

> Witam się w dzienniku.


*@Dana*, witam Cię u siebie.

----------


## Regius

Ostatnio troszkę się działo na budowie. Na parterze na głowę już padać nie powinno.

----------


## micbarpia

bardzo ladnie, gratuluje... jak mozesz to wstawiaj wiecej foto

----------


## karster

No i w końcu go,masz tzn strop  :smile:  jakąś większa fotorelacja? Ile Cie kosztował i ile mkw/grubość.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Jakiejś ogromnej fotorelacji nie będzie, to niewiele przy tym stropie działałem. Sytuacja zawodowa zmusiła mnie, żeby oddać strop ekipie.
Jeśli chodzi o liczby, powierzchnia stropu na częścią mieszkalną - ok. 104 m2
koszty: stal ok. 10 tyś PLN (dokładnie 9950) - ceny strasznie poszły w górę.
beton: 4500 PLN (20 kubików B30 z dodatkiem do betonowania w obniżonych temperaturach)
robocizna: 11500 PLN
ciepłe łączniki balkonowe + XPS 12 cm - 1300 PLN

Niestety nie byłem w stanie wygospodarować 3 tygodni urlopu, żeby wykonać strop samemu a na zimę warto by zabezpieczyć ściany stropem.
Troszkę o ekipie:
Plusy:
wiedzieli co robią, mieli własne szalunki, odbierali telefony, kontaktowali się w sytuacjach kiedy projekt nie był do końca jednoznaczny,  sami kontaktowali się z kierownikiem budowy, generalnie załatwiali wszystko sami.
Minusy:
mieli zjawić się po wszystkich świętych, zjawili się na początku grudnia (gdybym wiedział, że zaczną z miesięcznym wyprzedzeniem, to prawdopodobnie sam bym się zabrał za robotę - generalnie bałem się prac w grudniu z powodu niepewnych warunków atmosferycznych), pracę wykonali zgodnie (została odebrana przez kierownika budowy), ale estetycznie nie wygląda to najlepiej.

Z mojej strony przygotowałem tylko "korki" na przepusty (pod anemostaty, czopuch kominka i kanalizację) i położyłem kable pod oświetlenie. Rozszalowaliśmy też z Tatą strop na garażem, który robiliśmy sami w październiku.
Wg projektu strop miał być zbrojony jednokierunkowo, po konsultacji z kierownikiem budowy dołożyłem zbrojenie w drugiem kierunku. 
W sumie wyszło zbrojenie krzyżowe z prętów fi 12 o oczku 12 x 15 cm, dodatkowo górą siatka zgrzewana fi 6 o oczku 15 x 15 cm.
Grubość stropu: 15 cm
Wieńce: pręty fi 14
Dozbrojenie stropu w pobliżu komina: pręty fi 16

(trochę mnie boli, że nie ma trzeciego pręta dołem w wieńcu nad drzwiami zamiast tych kawałków dwunastki)

EDIT: parę dodatkowych fotek:

(od frontu dom nabiera kształtów)

(rozszalowany strop, który robiliśmy sami)

Nie wiem czy wcześniej wstawiałem zdjęcia wnęk robionych na etapie stawiania murów:

(wnęka pod przyszłą rozdzielnicę, na razie miejsce zajmuje RBTka)

(wnęka pod szafkę z rozdzielaczem)

----------


## uciu

Gratuacje :Smile: 

Jeden z plusów o których pisałeś to to, że odbierali telefony.... u mnie nigdy nie mieli czasu odebrac i robili po swojemu. Na szczęści było lato a wiec długo było jasno wiec  jak oni o 16 szli do domu my z tata poprawialismu, dokładałem pręty itp.

Widzę podobną dziurę na rozdzielacz :Smile:  Teraz bym ją zrobił o połowę płytszą  bo to wystarczy. Wypełniłem ją z jednej strony gazobetonem 6cm, na to dałem siatke i klej i jescze było miejsce na wklejenie 5cm styropianu. Szafy na rozdzielacza mają około 12cm a licz jeszcze, że dojdzie Ci tynk.

----------


## karster

Wygląda dobrze, koszty spore ale wiem co o tym. Ja robiłem z tatą, niewiele większy o zapłaciłem podobną kwotę jak Ty (dkupowalem np deskowanie, ktorego Ty nie musiałeś kupić bo ekipa miała własne płyty, tyle, że ja deski na dach dałem).

Czy dobrze widzę, że masz już część obwodów do oswietleń?
Jaka jest opłacalność tych łączników balkonowych. Cena nie mała, ja nie dawalem bo czułem, że cena spora i nawet nie szukałem ich ;p zwróci sie to kiedyś? Bo balkon i tak zarówno od góry jak i od dołu będzie ocieplony.
No i co dalej, jakie plany?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

łączniki dobra rzecz. Już nie chodzi o oszczędności ale po prostu w nogi zimno przy drzwiach balkonowych przy normalnym łączeniu.
Szwagier ma balkony właśnie obłożone styro to i tak zimno.

----------


## karster

A jednak. No ja już rozwalać balkonu nie będę więc dam dwie rurki więcej do podłogówki przy balkonie.

----------


## Regius

> Czy dobrze widzę, że masz już część obwodów do oswietleń?
> Jaka jest opłacalność tych łączników balkonowych. Cena nie mała, ja nie dawalem bo czułem, że cena spora i nawet nie szukałem ich ;p zwróci sie to kiedyś? Bo balkon i tak zarówno od góry jak i od dołu będzie ocieplony.
> No i co dalej, jakie plany?


Dobrze widzisz  :smile:  Przy okazji układania betonu ułożyłem kable pod zbrojeniem, żeby potem się nie męczyć. W garażu oprócz oświetlenia dodatkowo pod napęd bramy garażowej. Reszta instalacji dopiero mnie czeka (na razie zamówiłem koronki z alledrogo, żeby nie kuć pod puszki).

Co dalej? Wypadało by ścianki kolankowe i szczytowe. Przy okazji zastanawiam się czy warto robić wieniec na szczytach (w projekcie nie ma takiego wymogu). 
Otrzymałem ofertę od wykonawcy na na wykonanie ścian poddasza i wieńców (9000 PLN bez wieńców ścian szczytowych, 10800 z wieńcami ścian szczytowych) i zastanawiam się, czy nie zrobić tego samemu, szczególnie, że mam już jako taką wprawę po wymurowaniu parteru.

----------


## karster

Kolankowa to chwila, nawet wieniec zajął mi zaledwie kilka dni więc warto pomyśleć nad zrobieniem tego samemu. Jest dużo szbciej bo są rdzenie czyli ścianki krótkie i niskie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Samemu. Kolankowa niska idzie szybko. Szczyty z wieńcem i dobrą piła.

----------


## Regius

> Samemu. Kolankowa niska idzie szybko. Szczyty z wieńcem i dobrą piła.


Dzięki *aiki*, będę kombinował, żeby spróbować zrobić samemu,

Może uda mi się znaleźć gotowe szalunki tracone wieńca, które ułatwiłyby nieco pracę.

----------


## karster

Znaleźć się da, stropex ma a i czamaninek też ma. Jedne są drogie, drugie słabe a zarówno jedne jak i drugie wypada przymurować co też czas zajmuje. Ja na wieniec kupiłem w tartaku w promocji piękne deski ok 410 cm x 16cm x 25mm i skręcałem z nich szalunek. Po dwie deseczki wystarczało bo dawało to aż 32cm a mi potrzebne było skromne 25cm. Dodatkowo kształtki zmniejszają rozmiar zbrojenia/ mniej betonu. To już wolałbym dać szalunek +XPS w celu docieplenia zimnego wieńca (beton zawsze zimniejszy od BK/ceramiki/silikatów).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Dzięki *Karol* za podpowiedź z szalunkami.
Myślałem nad jakimś systemem szczególnie dla ścianek szczytowych, bo przy użyciu blatów rusztowania z obu stron ściany szczytowej raczej były by potrzebne, przy czym jedno od ziemi (~8m wysokości).
Jeśli chodzi o wieniec pod murłatę, to zastanawiam się nad tego typu szalunkiem traconym:

----------


## aiki

Do szalowania wieńca na szczytach wystarczy rusztowanie od środka. Tyle łapę przełożysz górą.
Przygotowujesz sobie takie korytko i nakładasz na ścianę i bez problemu.

----------


## Regius

> Gratuacje
> 
> Jeden z plusów o których pisałeś to to, że odbierali telefony.... u mnie nigdy nie mieli czasu odebrac i robili po swojemu. Na szczęści było lato a wiec długo było jasno wiec  jak oni o 16 szli do domu my z tata poprawialismu, dokładałem pręty itp.
> 
> Widzę podobną dziurę na rozdzielacz Teraz bym ją zrobił o połowę płytszą  bo to wystarczy. Wypełniłem ją z jednej strony gazobetonem 6cm, na to dałem siatke i klej i jescze było miejsce na wklejenie 5cm styropianu. Szafy na rozdzielacza mają około 12cm a licz jeszcze, że dojdzie Ci tynk.


Przepraszam Adam, przegapiłem Twój post.
Dzięki.
Jeśli chodzi o wnękę pod rozdzielacz, to muszę jeszcze się przyjrzeć jakie są sposoby montażu ... najchętniej zostawiłbym tą dziurę z tyłu (wydaje się, że nie powinna w niczym przeszkadzać). 
BTW
Na jakim etapie jesteś obecnie z podłogówką? Miałeś robiony osobny projekt dla pętli podłogówki?

----------


## uciu

> BTW
> Na jakim etapie jesteś obecnie z podłogówką? Miałeś robiony osobny projekt dla pętli podłogówki?


Hejka,

2 dzień walczę z podłogówką :Smile: 

Na razie 3 pokoje i salon (6 pętli w sumie)

Projektu dodatkowego nie miałem - poprzeglądałem kilka dzienników tu na forum, dodatkowo google i działem :Smile: 

Założenie było takie by pętle były w miarę równe - i wychodzą po około 80kilka metrów  :Smile:  Nie chce żadnych termostatów pokojowych itp. Wszędzie ma być taka sama temperatura, a w łazience powinno być cieplej bo większe zagęszczenie rurek  :Smile:  - to w teorii  :Smile: 

Przy oknach daje średnio po około 10cm, reszta 15cm. Przedpokój wyszedł co 20  :Smile: 
Łazienka ma być co 10cm, garaż co 30 40.
Ogólnie bez oryginalnego rozwijaka czasem bawimy się w rozplątywanie rurki.... i dobrze, że wziąłem zwoje po 200m bo przy 600m byłoby nie fajnie  :Smile: 

Powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Fotki zarzuć  :smile:

----------


## Regius

> Fotki zarzuć


Kamil, fotki są, ale w Uciowym dzienniku (polecam lekturę całego dziennika):
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7583483
Ja bardzo bym chciał już być na podobnym etapie, ale muszę co najmniej pół roku poczekać.
Póki co zacząłem murować ściany kolankowe i szczytowe (pierwsza warstwa), ale dzisiejsza pogoda nie pozwala kontynuować prac.

----------


## Regius

Szukam rozwiązania dla rolet zewnętrznych. Nadprożem dla okien jest wieniec stropu (nie mogłem "pocienić wieńca nad oknami").
Dla standardowych rolet szerokość skrzynki nie pozwala schować skrzynki w warstwie izolacji (no może by się dało schować, ale grubość izolacji między wieńcem a skrzynką była by znikoma).
Czy znacie systemy rolet, których skrzynki są w miarę wąskie? Na razie trafiłem tylko na rolety materiałowe SCREEN, ale pewnie na rynku dostępne są też inne rozwiązania oprócz rolet nastawnych (rolety nastawne nie wchodzą w grę, bo nie chciałbym zmniejszać wysokości okien).
Czy moglibyście podpowiedzieć jakąś alternatywę? Może warto pokusić się o okiennice zamiast rolet?

----------


## Regius

Jak macie rozwiązaną czerpnię i wyrzutnię powietrza?
Wciągu najbliższego miesiąca będę musiał rozkminić temat komina do kozy i zastanawiam się, czy kupić komin z dodatkowym kanałem wentylacyjnym (lub kanałami wentylacyjnymi), który można by wykorzystać jako wyrzutnię reku. Boję się, że w przypadku wyrzutni ściennej zaczną się po jakimś czasie problemy z zaciekami na elewacji.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja mam wyrzutnie dachową. Drogawe było ale cóż też się bałem robić ją w ścianie.
https://semifinland.pl/scoop-wyrzutn...0-160-290.html

----------


## Daniellos_

Też  z tych powodów zdecydowałem się.na wyrzutnie dachową - kominek wentylacyjny izolowany chyba fi 160. Czerpania to kanały prowadzone pod PF.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie za namiar na kominek (u mnie by musiałby być większy rozmiar - 180 / 200).
Boję się, że przy karpiówce może się średnio prezentować.
Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad czymś takim + jakieś ciekawe zakończenie (wtedy wyrzutnię mógłbym wyprowadzić bezpośrednio z pomieszczenia gospodarczego, w którym będzie znajdował się reku, prosto przez dach):

Póki co moim faworytem jest użycie kanału wentylacyjnego w kominie Plewa Uni Fu 18/18 (kanał wentylacyjny ma podobne pole przekroju co rura fi 200).

Kanał spalinowy wykorzystałbym do kominka (komin nie wymaga przewietrzania izolacji, przez co nie trzeba instalować kratek mogących zakłócić działanie wentylacji). Na razie jestem bardzo optymistycznie nastawiony do tego rozwiązania, dlatego proszę o krytyczne uwagi (możliwe, że nie przewidziałem jakichś ważnych aspektów).

----------


## Regius

Żeby nie było, że nic się nie dzieje, to załączam parę zdjęć - trochę patyków przybyło na budowie (dachem będzie zajmować się ekipa - zostawiam to fachowcom).





Najgorsze, że wczoraj zauważyłem najprawdopodobniej spuszczele spacerujące po drewnie. Teraz czytam o tej zarazie i mam obawy czy nie zje mi dachu. Więźba co prawda suszona i impregnowana ciśnieniowo (jedynie płatwie nie suszone bo tartak zawalił), ale przy takiej pogodzie nie trudno o spękania, w które ta paskuda może złożyć jaja.

----------


## Regius

No i trafił się zonk ...

Za wysoko zrobiłem wieniec ścian szczytowych i zostało mi tylko 15 cm na izolację. Najgorsze, że nie wiem gdzie tkwił błąd bo poduszka pod płatwie wyszła OK i kąt dachu zgadza się idealnie.
Jak myślicie, warto zainwestować w płytę PIR w przypadku, gdy na izolację zostało tak mało miejsca?

----------


## Daniellos_

Można też pokombinować żeby na szczytach nie nabijać kontrłat indac luźniej membranę, żeby się taka rynna z niej zrobiła.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Daniel. Tej opcji z membrana raczej nie da się u mnie zastosować bo będę miał pełne deskowanie i pape.

----------


## aiki

15 na mur to wystarczy. Styro może dochodzić w tym miejscu do deskowania.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki *Aiki*,  skierowałeś mnie na właściwe tory. Bałem,  że te 15 cm może być za mało, bo w innych wątkach  (tęgie głowy pisały, z tego co pamiętam kolega Merkava) znalazłem informację, że powinienem dać tyle styropianu  ile będzie wełny (planuję między 30 a 35 cm wełny). Stąd zacząłem kombinować nad płytą PIR, ale patrząc zdroworozsądowko, to nie ma chyba co przesadzać i nawet jak dam PIR to mostka i tak nie uniknę.

----------


## Regius

Mam 3 słupy podtrzymujące płatwie, które są ustawione w osi ścian działowych. Słupy 16x16, ściany z silikatu 12 cm.
Poniżej zdjęcia poglądowe:


Pojawił się problem, bo nie jestem pewien jak wymurować ścianę. Chciałbym aby powstał efekt "muru pruskiego". 
Z jednej strony musiałbym jakoś te słupy połączyć konstrukcyjnie ze ścianami, żeby odcinki ściany podzielone słupami się przewróciły (np. w przypadku, gdyby ktoś się porządnie oparł o górną część ściany). Z drugiej strony na połączeniu może pękać bo silikat i drewno inaczej pracują. 
Czy moglibyście podpowiedzieć jakieś rozwiązanie (np. jakieś łączniki dylatacyjne lub coś podobnego)? 

Mam jeszcze zgryza z izolacją ścianek lukarny. Temat opisałem tutaj: 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...08#post7675608

----------


## Regius

Wymyśliłem sobie takie rozwiązanie (takie połączenie "suwliwe" między ścianą a słupem drewnianym):

Proszę o konstruktywną krytykę.
Jeśli rozwiązanie będzie OK muszę jeszcze znaleźć rozwiązanie dylatacji tynku, co by nie pękało.

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie wiem czy ten mur pruski to nie jest dorabianie sobie roboty.... 
Jak się upierasz to wymuruj pionowe ścianki pomiędzy słupami i przewiązuj do nich prętami, grubszymi wkrętami czy chociażby płaskimi wieszakami do stelaży podwieszanych. Wszystkie inne pionowe poza słupami, poziome czy skośne belki muru pruskiego imituj deskami 2cm na klejonymi, przykręconymi do wierzchu ściany.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Daniel. Trochę się boję, że jak połączę na sztywno pracujące drewno z murem z silki to będą rysy.
Widzę, że z tym stwierdzeniem "efekt muru pruskiego" zasiałem tylko niepotrzebnie zamęt . Chodziło mi o to, że chcę pokazać tylko słupy podtrzymujące płatwie (i miecze). Nie mam zamiaru wstawiać dodatkowych drewnianych elementów. Generalnie muszę rozkminić połączenie słupów z murem (wolę mur od suchej zabudowy).

----------


## Regius

Mały update w kwestii dachu: prace związane z pokryciem zostały dzisiaj zakończone.
Niestety nie zrobiłem żadnych fotek, jedyne co mam to zdjęcia dachu "prawie" skończonego:

Jeszcze ciekawostka ... obróbka kosza na nokach (nadmiar blachy został później przycięty):

----------


## Regius

> Wymyśliłem sobie takie rozwiązanie (takie połączenie "suwliwe" między ścianą a słupem drewnianym):
> 
> Proszę o konstruktywną krytykę.
> Jeśli rozwiązanie będzie OK muszę jeszcze znaleźć rozwiązanie dylatacji tynku, co by nie pękało.


Chyba, że lepiej zastosować coś takiego?
http://www.mega-market.com.pl/laczni...cyjny-ld3.html

----------


## Daniellos_

Można też zagiąć wieszak do stelaży sufitowych. Tzw grzybek  :smile: 
Możesz dawać klej pomiędzy słup a mur, a potem akrylować szczelinę.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Daniel.
Te łączniki nie są drogie, więc chyba się skuszę ... ale chodzi mi jeszcze jeden pomysł po głowie, z którym muszę się przespać (lubię sobie utrudniać życie) ... a mianowicie zrobić słup żelbetowy w ścianie działowej (np. 12 x 25 cm) tuż obok słupa drewnianego

----------


## aiki

Chłopie weź ty 2 tuby akrylu i będzie dobrze.

----------


## Regius

> Chłopie weź ty 2 tuby akrylu i będzie dobrze.


Czyli nie łączyć w ogóle ścian konstrukcyjnie ze słupami? A nie przewróci się toto jak ktoś się porządniej oprze?

----------


## aiki

Połączyć możesz ale bez żadnych słupów żelbetowych czy innych. Na dobrą sprawę gwóźdź w co 2 warstwę da radę.

----------


## Regius

Kupiłem jednak te łączniki dylatacyjne. 


Na razie czekam na przesyłkę, żeby ruszyć z działówkami, ale w międzyczasie powróciła sprawa okien, ale już na poważnie.
Na biorę głównie pod uwagę 2 dostawców:
Okna MS - Wood Look+ na profilu Salamander 82 mm
Oknoplast - Winergetic Premium
Kolor najprawdopodobniej moss green (RAL 6005) lub  pine green (RAL 6009).
Różnica w cenie nicałe 5% na korzyść MS, w kwestii termiki wygrywa Oknoplast, jeśli chodzi zaś o względy wizualne, bardziej podoba mi się Wood Look.
Pozostałe parametry (izolacyjność akustyczna, wodoszczelność, odporność na działanie wiatrem, przepuszczalność powietrza) prawie, że identyczne z minimalnym wskazaniem na MS.

Pojawił się natomiast problem w kwestii montażu stolarki. Na montaż w warstwie izolacji typu MOWO lub na konsolach JBD mnie nie stać, ale na "ciepły montaż" na taśmach Ilbrucka jestem zdecydowany.
Pojawia się natomiast problem w przypadku ościeży. Przy murowaniu ścian zrobiłem szersze otwory po około 10 cm na stronę z założeniem, że wyłożę całe ościeże XPSem o grubości 10 cm a od spodu zastosuję ciepły parapet. 

Muszę się trzymać założeń, bo jak zmienię wymiary okien to niektóre z nich mogą stracić proporcje jak na przykład to:


Żeby śruby dobrze się trzymały wykombinowałem, żeby w miejsca kotwienia okien dać wstawki z purenitu, żeby ograniczyć moment gnący działający na kotwy. Co o tym myślicie? 
W zamierzeniu miało by to wyglądać podobnie jak tutaj:


Wyprowadźcie mnie proszę z błędu, jeśli źle kombinuję ze sposobem montażu

----------


## Regius

Zastanawiam się nad zmianą planów w kwestii okien. Musiałbym jednak zmienić kolejność etapów - najpierw tynki - potem okna. Wówczas poprosiłbym tynkarzy o otynkowanie również ościeży i zamontowałbym okna w taki sposób:

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## aiki

Tynki nie mogą mieć przewiewu bo popękają całe. Ościeża do wstawienia okien otynkujesz sam a po montażu tynkarze ładnie okno obrobia.

----------


## Regius

W sobotę było troszkę chłodniej więc zabrałem się do murowania ścianek działowych między słupami podpierającymi płatwie.

Zastosowałem wcześniej wspomniane łączniki dylatacyjne. Dla zapewnienie dylatacji pomiędzy słup a bloczki wstawiłem kawałki podkładu pod panele z XPS'a (mam nadzieję, że w przyszłości tynk będzie można łatwo wydrapać i zaakrylować miejsca styku słupa ze ścianą).



W miejscach gdzie otwór drzwiowy będzie blisko słupa (ściana na długość 1 bloczka), przed murowaniem zakotwiłem w stropie pręty fi 12 które będą przechodziły przez środek bloczków aż do nadproża (po każdej warstwie zalewam środek bloczka zaprawą). 
Podejrzewam, że nic to nie da, ale przynajmniej mam przeczucie, że chociaż minimalnie usztywniłem ten kawałek ściany.



Dalej kombinuję nad montażem okien - czy dać poszerzenie z kantówki C24, czy zastosować purenit (cena x 3 w stosunku do kantówek).

----------


## zolw82

daj poszerzenia boczne okienne, troche tez będą kosztować ale chyba mniej niż purenit, co do samych okien to w oknoplascie można w tej samej cenie zamówić pakiet szybowy 6/18/4/16/4 co daje lepszą akustykę i wiatroodporność. co do słupów to ja je zastępuję żelbetowymi 12x24 lanymi w ścianach działowych i w ten sposób pozbywam się pękających nie estetycznej obroki drewnianych słupów.

----------


## Regius

> daj poszerzenia boczne okienne, troche tez będą kosztować ale chyba mniej niż purenit, co do samych okien to w oknoplascie można w tej samej cenie zamówić pakiet szybowy 6/18/4/16/4 co daje lepszą akustykę i wiatroodporność. co do słupów to ja je zastępuję żelbetowymi 12x24 lanymi w ścianach działowych i w ten sposób pozbywam się pękających nie estetycznej obroki drewnianych słupów.


Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Poszerzenia boczne wychodzą niestety najdrożej ~ 100 pln/mb ... potem jest termo-poszerzenie emo ~ 55 pln /mb, potem purenit ~ 40 pln/mb, potem termo-listwa emo ~2*12/mb (pod warunkiem zakupu u producenta), natomiast najtaniej wychodzi drewno konstrukcyjne klasy C24 suszone komorowo ~14 pln / mb.

Póki co najbardziej skłaniam się do drewna konstrukcyjnego lub termo-listwy 2x30 mm (tyle, że nie jest jeszcze dostępna da profilu Salamander / Brugmann bluEvolution 82)  - poniżej parę zdjęć termo-litwy:





Dzięki za cynk o lepszych pakietach szybowych, na razie mam w ofercie 4TF/18/3/16/3T lub 4T-18Ar-4-18Ar-4T 

Na początku chciałem zrobić z podparciem płatwi tak, jak Ty planujesz, ale Kierbud (który jest autorem projektu więźby dachowej) powiedział, że jak chcę słupy żelbetowe zamiast drewnianych to muszą mieć co najmniej 15 lub 20 cm szerokości. Sprawdzałem tą opcję ale wyszło mi, że wysokość mieczy i tak by nie wyszła ... więc pozostałem przy oryginalnym projekcie. Lubię elementy drewniane w domu, więc chciałbym część więźby pokazać.

----------


## Regius

Ostatnio dzięki uprzejmości firmy Stropex otrzymałem próbki systemu emo:


Wygląda to bardzo solidnie i jestem na 99% zdecydowany na termo-poszerzenia 60 mm.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej, kolego dach wyszedł świetnie gratki.

Pytanie czemu tak kombinujesz z oknami? Zrób tak jak pisałeś*wyżej, ramka XSP  wysunięcie 1/2cm i to wszystko. To chyba najlepszy najtańszy i dalej bardzo energo pomysł a do tego jak zrobisz ramki sam równo to montażu nie powinni cie spiep.... okniarze.

Pozdro

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Anonim, dach rzeczywiście wyszedł nieźle.

Jeśli chodzi o poszerzenia, to przede wszystkim kwestia 
1) proporcji okien i zbyt wielkich otworów, które wykonałem (jak zastosuję szersze okna, to przy wybranym podziale - słupek i ślemiono całość może stracić proporcje) 
2) oraz efekt przemyśleń (być może błędnych): 
a) przy poszerzeniach będę mógł otworzyć szerzej okna - ewentualne rolety wewnętrzne nie będą problemem
b) energooszczędność będzie zbliżona do montażu w warstwie ocieplenia
c) przy poszerzeniach mogę zrezygnować z montażu na taśmach bo nie poprawią zbyt wiele izolacyjności - piana PIR/PUR w samych poszerzeniach jest zabezpieczona, pianka pomiędzy poszerzeniem a murem od zewnątrz będzie przykryta styropianem, dodatkowo od zewnątrz pomiędzy ramą okna a styropianem (część ramy będzie przykryta izolacją) będzie zastosowana 1 lub 2 cm taśma rozprężna.

----------


## Regius

Pytanie dotyczące ścianek działowych na poddaszu użytkowym:

Jaka powinna być odległość góry ścianki działowej od dolnej płaszczyzny krokwi? Planuję 20 cm wełny pod krokwiami - czy odległość między górą ścianki a krokwiami powinna być mniejsza (np. 15 cm, żeby przymocować do ścianki profil do kraton gipsów lub do przymocowania siatki tynkarskiej), a jeśli tak, to o ile i jak załatwia się wtedy ciągłość paroizolacji nad ścianką działową?

----------


## aiki

YouTube - gipskartonitd koleś wszystko dokładnie pokazuje jeśli chodzi o zabudowę z płyt.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki *Aiki* za namiar. Kanał "Rogera" akurat znam już od dłuższego czasu, ale nie zauważyłem konkretnych wytycznych odnośnie wysokości ścianek działowych - było jedynie, że nie mogą wychodzić powyżej dolnej krawędzi krokwi i że warto zostawić trochę "mięsa" powyżej profili, żeby kołki dobrze trzymały. Na forum z kole spotkałem się z wytycznymi, że ścianki działowe mają być jak najniższe, żeby mostków nie było i już sam nie wiem ile odstępu od dolnej granicy krokwii zostawić (na razie muruję jak wychodzi z bloczków, a potem flexem przytnę na odpowiednią wysokość).

----------


## Regius

Wiem, że temat już był wałkowany na forum kilka razy przy okazji instalacji elektrycznych ale nie umiem znaleźć tych informacji - może ktoś pamięta i poratuje?
Instalacja elektryczna pójdzie w peszlach po podłodze (kabel łączony w głębokich puszkach) - jaki peszel kupić? 320, 630, czy 750N? Jaka średnica będzie wystarczająca?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wiem, że temat już był wałkowany na forum kilka razy przy okazji instalacji elektrycznych ale nie umiem znaleźć tych informacji - może ktoś pamięta i poratuje?
> Instalacja elektryczna pójdzie w peszlach po podłodze (kabel łączony w głębokich puszkach) - jaki peszel kupić? 320, 630, czy 750N? Jaka średnica będzie wystarczająca?


średnica zależy od ilości kabli, lepiej weź większe niż mniejsze, zawsze wygodniej będzie się przeciągać przewody. Wg mnie 320N wystarcza, na większą ilosć kabli kupuj aroty.

----------


## Regius

> średnica zależy od ilości kabli, lepiej weź większe niż mniejsze, zawsze wygodniej będzie się przeciągać przewody. Wg mnie 320N wystarcza, na większą ilosć kabli kupuj aroty.


Dzięki Sebcio!
Znalazłem w domu kilkanaście metrów peszla 320N, mam nadzieję, że mi styknie. 

Generalnie przewody chcę prowadzić po ścianie tuż przy płycie fundamentowej, gdzie w przyszłości będzie styropian (tam gdzie tynkami nie dojadą), a peszle chciałem dać tylko w miejscach gdzie przewody będą szły po płycie fundamentowej (otwory drzwiowe). Podejścia do puszek chciałbym zrobić w bruzdach. Puszki na łączniki planuję na wysokości 140 cm a puszki na gniazda na wysokości 20 cm od podłogi na gotowo.

Zastanawiam się czy iść nieco budżetowo z wyposażeniem rozdzielnicy, tzn tylko na 2 wyłącznikach różnicowoprądowych (jak wybije różnicowopradowy wyłączam wszystkie esy i a potem załączam po kolei, żeby sprawdzić na którym obwodzie mam upływ pradu), bez lampek modułowych, ograniczników przepięć, podliczników, automatycznych przełączników faz itp. 
Jak to wygląda u Was? Ile macie różnicówek w rozdzielnicy?

Do robienia bruzd chciałem wypożyczyć bruzdownicę z wypożyczalni na 1 dzień, ale nigdzie nie umiem znaleźć bruzdownicy z tarczą zespoloną, co by nie wykuwać między rowkami i przypadkiem nie uszkodzić ścian (szczególnie działówek na poddaszu). Macie jakiś patent na wykuwanie?

Jak wygląda kwestia wyboru producenta osprzętu? Czy jeśli mam np. wyłącznik główny i różnicówkę eaton'a, to czy mogę kupić pozostałe rupiecie jakichś innych producentów (np. hager, legrand, czy schneider)? Wydaje mi się, że nie ma to wpływu ale chciałem się zapytać, zanim kupię pozostały osprzęt.

Aha, jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy ktoś z Was wstawiał może puszki "do późniejszego wykorzystania"? Chodzi mi po głowie pomysł, co by zrobić więcej puszek pod gniazdka i w niektórych połączyć tylko kostką przewód i zaślepić, a w przyszłości jakbym potrzebował gniazdko to odszukuję puszkę, zdejmuję zaślepkę (wykuwam tynk) i wstawiam gniazdko. Wydaje się, że koszt znikomy (60 groszy za puszkę i 1m przewodu więcej).

----------


## ufbufkruf

> Do robienia bruzd chciałem wypożyczyć bruzdownicę z wypożyczalni na 1 dzień, ale nigdzie nie umiem znaleźć bruzdownicy z tarczą zespoloną, co by nie wykuwać między rowkami i przypadkiem nie uszkodzić ścian (szczególnie działówek na poddaszu). Macie jakiś patent na wykuwanie?



Ja używałem kątówki z założonymi 3 tarczami do betonu. W takie bruzdy kable wkładasz "pionowo" na lekki wcisk. Nie wymaga to dodatkowego mocowania.

----------


## karster

Ja robiłem w porothermie na dwie nowe tarcze i tez wystarczało ale tyle pyłu, ze po kilku metrach dałem sobie spokój.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## seler2

ja miałem trzy tarcze przedzielone podkładkami, przewód 3x2.5mm2 wchodził ładnie na płask, przerobiłem osłonę tak że mogłem podłączyć pod nią odkurzacz i szło praktycznie bezpyłowo

----------


## agb

Owczar w bociankach wrzucał wideo z takiego bruzdowania w silce. Nigdy w życiu... Brałbym bruzdownicę z odciągiem pyłu.

----------


## pandzik

> Owczar w bociankach wrzucał wideo z takiego bruzdowania w silce. Nigdy w życiu... Brałbym bruzdownicę z odciągiem pyłu.


 Nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej. Przy zwykłym cięciu jest niezły bajzel i to na świeżym powietrzu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Maska, okulary i jakoś idzie. Nie wspominam tego etapu jakoś źle.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za odpowiedzi w kwestii bruzdowania.
Niestety nie mam za bardzo możliwości przerobienia obudowy swojej kątówki, żeby zrobić jej odciąg pyłu  (seler2, ufbufkruf - wielki szacun za wykorzystanie kątówki) a do najbliższej wypożyczalni dysponującej graphite pro 59gp300 mam ponad 100 km. Chyba skończy się na tym, że wezmę z najbliższej wypożyczalnie zwykłego Boscha gnf 65a i będę wykuwał te nieszczęsne bruzdy (mam nadzieję, że nie uszkodzę działówek jak będę to robił z wyczuciem). 

Czy moglibyście podzielić się swoimi uwagami związanymi z pozostałymi pytaniami z zakresu instalacji elektrycznej?

----------


## Kamil_

No jak tak bardzo chcesz to się wypowiem...

Chcesz rozdzielnice odchudzić do minimum...
Kontrolka faz 20 zł - a widzisz wszystko jak na tacy!
Dwie różnicowki - w dewelopera się bawisz czy budujesz dom dla siebie?
Ogranicznik przepięć tez wywalić? 


To może najlepiej weź od razu jednego esa podłącz do WLZ (przewód z głównej skrzynki prasowej) i całość obwodów poskręcaj w jedno...

----------


## agb

Z tymi kontrolkami faz to gdzieś czytałem, że świecą już od ledwo ponad 100V. Dziękuję za taką fazę.

----------


## Regius

> No jak tak bardzo chcesz to się wypowiem...
> 
> Chcesz rozdzielnice odchudzić do minimum...
> Kontrolka faz 20 zł - a widzisz wszystko jak na tacy!
> Dwie różnicowki - w dewelopera się bawisz czy budujesz dom dla siebie?
> Ogranicznik przepięć tez wywalić? 
> 
> 
> To może najlepiej weź od razu jednego esa podłącz do WLZ (przewód z głównej skrzynki prasowej) i całość obwodów poskręcaj w jedno...


Kamil, dzięki za opinię - każdy komentarz (najlepiej rzeczowy) jest mile widziany.

W kwestii rozdzielnicy, tak, chciałbym odchudzić rozdzielnicę do "rozsądnego" minimum, dlatego moje powyższe przemyślenia. Na razie planuje 2 rozdzielnice: główna w garażu (już kupiona 3x20) i dodatkowa w kotłowni (gdzie będzie PC). Chciałbym znaleźć jakiś środek pomiędzy dawaniem 1 RCD na całą instalację (tak jest zrobione np. w domu moich rodziców i nie pamiętam kiedy różnicówka wybiła ostatni raz - nie jestem pewien czy jest regularnie sprawdzana przyciskiem testowym), a dawaniem RCD na każdy obwód, czy gniazdko. Dom robię jak najbardziej dla siebie. Ile RCD wg. Ciebie to takie rozsądne minimum?

Jeśli chodzi o ograniczniki przepięć, pewnie ZE ma na słupie ogranicznik. Nie planuję jakiejś super elektroniki w domu (będą 2 laptopy, router pod wifi i może jakaś drukarka i monitor zewnętrzny, telewizora raczej nie planuję). Podejrzewam, że niezależnie jakiej klasy ogranicznik przepięć bym zastosował, to pewnie wyleci i tan na słupie i ten u mnie w rozdzielnicy. Jakiej klasy ogranicznik Twoim zdaniem byłby wystarczający? B+C?

----------


## seler2

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi w kwestii bruzdowania.
> Niestety nie mam za bardzo możliwości przerobienia obudowy swojej kątówki, żeby zrobić jej odciąg pyłu


Od biedy można można dokupić gotową osłonę za ca 150zł np boscha tylo trzeba zwrócić uwagę by pasowała. Bruzdy wycinane to naprawdę bajka szczególnie w silce która lubi pękać pod młotem...

----------


## seler2

W zakresie rozdzielnic nie podpowiem, bo u mnie jest "po grubości"... 4szt w tym jedna 150pól... Z różnicówkami robię tak że w głównej 4szt (jedna na 3faz, trzy szt 1faz, tak żeby rozgraniczyć pomieszczenia mokre od suchych, przemieszać oświetlenia z gniazdami, tzn obwody oświetleniowe z danego pomieszczenia na innej różnicówce niż gniazdowe, tak by wywalona różnicówka przez gniazdko nie zgasiła światła nad głową i tak by zawsze sąsiednie pomieszczenie świeciło. Najgorzej jak wywali różnicowy i ta połówka chałupy w której jesteś jest ciemna...

----------


## Daniellos_

Osprzęt różnych firm w rozdzielnicy możesz jak najbardziej mieszać. Jak chcesz budżetowo to zerknij do mojego dziennika. Ilość RCD zależy od ilości obwodów. Na pewno jak już wspomniano tzw mokre pomieszczenia jak kuchnia, łazienka, urządzenia, które mają metalową obudowę sugeruje dać przez RCD. Rozważ sprzęt z demobilu. Ja za SPD z najwyższej półki zapłaciłem chyba 300 pln- ma wbudowane kontrolki faz  :wink:  uważam że lepsze takie rozwiązanie od tanich SPD o wątpliwej skuteczności jakie montuje większość osób. Trzeba zgłębić sprawę na forach tematycznych.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja różnicówek mam trochę na bogato. 11 szt. W dzienniku jest schemat  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Ja robiłem bruzdy w silce, a to co zostało wyłamywałem przecinakiem ręcznie. Nie było możliwości żeby coś popękało  :smile:  Co do różnicówek wydaje mi się że takie optimum to 4, jedna na 3 fazy i po 1 na każdą fazę  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

Ile wg mnie jest dobrze?
Ciężko powiedzieć - ja będę miał ich sporo  :smile: 

Dla mnie minimum to:
- obwody oświetlenia
- obwody gniazd
- obwody zewnętrzne (lampy czy tam gniazda)
- kotłownia 
- łazienki

Ale każdy robi jak uważa  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie za podpowiedzi oraz informację jak wygląda u Was instalacja elektryczna.

----------


## Regius

Kwestia izolacji tarasu spędza mi sen z powiek i już mam mętlik w głowie ... może coś poradzicie.
Ale może od początku ... zaczęło się od błędu architekta ... okazało się, że w projekcie nie została przewidziana warstwa spadkowa dla tarasu nad garażem i zrobiło się ciasno.

Wg projektu taras miał zostać zaizolowany przeciwwodnie / przeciwwilgociowo dwoma warstwami papy. Chciałbym jednak zastosować u siebie membranę EPDM, która wydaje się być rozwiązaniem trwalszym od papy.

Płyta tarasowa ma mniej więcej wymiar 4,2 x 8 m i jest otoczona ściankami attykowymi. 

Na samym początku chciałem zrobić podobny układ warstw jak u Bartka:
-płyta żelbet (już wykonana), 
-izolacja z XPS'a tworząca warstwę spadkową (na płyty z XPS'a poszlyby kliny z EPS 100 tworzące spadek)
-membrana EPDM
-geowłóknina
-legary (między legarami żwir)
-deski tarasowe (najprawdopodobniej kompozyt)

Potem zmieniła mi się koncepcja co do układu warstw - bardziej w stronę tarasu odwróconego- układ (patrząc od dołu):
-strop żelbet (aktualnie wykonany)
-warstwa spadkowa (grubość od 3 mm do 5 cm - około 1%) - znalazłem zaprawy, które można kłaść dosyć cienko, a przy tym nie kosztują fortuny
-membrana EPDM klejona do wylewki (np. contact adhesive 5000)
-XPS
-geowłóknina
-warstwa dociskowa ze żwiru
-wykończenie zostawiam na przyszłość - albo płyty betonowe (lub granitowe itp.) ułożone na żwirze albo deski na legarach również ułożone na żwirze (jako legary prawdopodobnie szerokie dechy - ta sama cena).

Niepokoił mnie jednak detal montażu rzygaczy w attykach i odwodnienia. Rozumiem, że musiałbym kupić rzygacze z kołnierzami pod membranę EPDM i połączyć je z membraną. Wówczas cała woda musi przelecieć przez żwir, potem jeszcze przez szczeliny pomiędzy XPSem, żeby finalnie sobie spłynąć po membranie EPDM do rynny przez rzygacz i kosz zlewowy. Mimo, że XPS nie jest zbytnio nasiąkliwy wolałbym uniknąć sytuacji, kiedy leży zanurzony w wodzie. 

Na początku koncepcja spadków, którą sobie wymyśliłem (może błędnie) wyglądał tak:


Ale jakoś nie przemawia do mnie do końca, żeby dawać na tarasie EPDM na XPS i na to dawać finalną warstwę wykończeniową w stylu deska kompozytowa na legarach (np. legar z deski kompozytowej przeciętej na pół), czy płyt gresowych na podstawkach. Mam obawy, że XPS się powgniata od obciążeń tarasu. 

Dlatego znowu zmieniła się koncepcja -  wylanie zazbrojonej wylewki ze spadkiem i dopiero na to EPDM. Układ warstw wyglądałby mniej więcej tak:
-strop żelbet (aktualnie wykonany)
-folia budowlana 0,3 mm
-XPS 10 cm
-folia budowlana 0,3 mm
-zbrojona wylewka 4-6,5 cm (spadek 1% środkiem tarasu - szkic poniżej)
-folia budowlana 0,3 mm (warstwa poślizgowa)
-membrana EPDM
-geowłóknina
-deski kompozytowe na legarach (legar = deska kompozytowa przecięta na pół)

Tyle, że rozwiązanie też troszkę problematyczne, ponieważ pojawia się kwestia dylatacji wylewki około 4,5x8,2m.

Nowa koncepcja spadków wygląda tak (a może by w ogóle nie robić spadków?): 



Jestem pogubiony "jak ciotka w czechach" i mam nadzieję, że coś podpowiecie.

----------


## agb

Nie łączyłbym odpływu tarasu z rynną z dachu. Jak się rynna poniżej zapcha, to gdzie pójdzie woda? Wiem, że ryzyko małe, ale znasz prawa Murphy’ego.

U siebie mam taki dachotaras, który nie wiem czy tarasem zostanie, ale wykonawca specjalizujący się w dachach płaskich mówił, że normalnie na warstwie XPS - hydroizolacja kładzie się taras, np. drewniany. 

P.S. M.A.G chyba ma taras drewniany na dachu zaizolowanym EPDM. Odezwij się do niego. Jak dobrze pamiętam u niego jest strop>termoizolacja>wylewka>EPDM. W dzienniku jest opisane.

----------


## Regius

> Nie łączyłbym odpływu tarasu z rynną z dachu. Jak się rynna poniżej zapcha, to gdzie pójdzie woda? Wiem, że ryzyko małe, ale znasz prawa Murphy’ego.
> 
> U siebie mam taki dachotaras, który nie wiem czy tarasem zostanie, ale wykonawca specjalizujący się w dachach płaskich mówił, że normalnie na warstwie XPS - hydroizolacja kładzie się taras, np. drewniany. 
> 
> P.S. M.A.G chyba ma taras drewniany na dachu zaizolowanym EPDM. Odezwij się do niego. Jak dobrze pamiętam u niego jest strop>termoizolacja>wylewka>EPDM. W dzienniku jest opisane.


Wielkie dzięki za podpowiedź. Rzeczywiście M.A.G. ma takie rozwiązanie. Odpisał mi na priv z dokładniejszym opisem jak to wygląda u niego (podpytałem go jeszcze o dodatkowe szczegóły). Generalnie układ warstw wygląda tak: strop->termoizolacja->wylewka ze spadkiem->EPDM klejona do attyk->geowłóknina->hydrostyr (głównie jako zabezpieczenie EPDM)->podłoga drewna egzotycznego na legarach.

Muszę jeszcze dokładnie przeliczyć grubość tarasu względem poziomu drzwi tarasowych i spocznika schodów, bo boję się, że nie mogę mógł sobie pozwolić na dodatkowy hydrostyr na EPDM (M.A.G. poradził mi, że 2 cm były by wystarczające). Może zamiast hydrostyru dam podkład pod panele z XPS'a.

----------


## agb

XPS pod EPDM możesz zastąpić PIR-em. Ma lepszą lambdę, więc wystarczy dać mniej żeby osiągnąć ten sam efekt co z XPS.

----------


## Regius

> XPS pod EPDM możesz zastąpić PIR-em. Ma lepszą lambdę, więc wystarczy dać mniej żeby osiągnąć ten sam efekt co z XPS.


Kombinowałem nad tym, tyle, że PIR nie tak łatwo dostać (XPS'a można kupić za pośrednictwem Fightera w rozsądnej cenie)... całkiem korzystnie wychodził 2-gi gatunek PIR (prawie w cenie XPSa) ale nie ma gwarancji parametrów.

Gdyby nie dawać dodatkowej warstwy XPS na membranie (M.A.G. podpowiedział, że 2 cm by stykło), to powinienem się wyrobić z grubością, ale czy sama geowłóknina będzie wtedy wystarczającym zabezpieczeniem dla membrany (pod legary pewnie i tak trzeba by dodatkowo jakieś podkładki dać)?

----------


## agb

Najlepiej z dostępnością, ale chyba zarazem najgorzej cenowo wychodzi Thermano. Fighter chyba też może PIR załatwić. Zapytaj go.

----------


## karster

A gdzie paroizolacja na stropie a pod termoizolacją? XPS jest mniej nasiąkliwy niż EPS ale nadal jest! Ja też mam zasrany taras (nad grzanym pomieszczeniem) i też analizuję co i jak zrobić. Chodzi mi po głowie albo membrana EPDM (gdybym tak tylko wiedział gdzie ją dobrze kupić bo w sklepie za rogiem to nie mają) albo sikabond t8. Myślę, że oba te produkty są dobre i raczej jest wielka szansa, że i oba u mnie wylądują. Np epdm na paroizolacjęa sikabond jako ostatnia warstwa, klej pod ceramikę (jeżeli na nią się zdecyduję bo na razie to daleka przyszłość).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kombinowałem nad tym, tyle, że PIR nie tak łatwo dostać (XPS'a można kupić za pośrednictwem Fightera w rozsądnej cenie)... całkiem korzystnie wychodził 2-gi gatunek PIR (prawie w cenie XPSa) ale nie ma gwarancji parametrów.
> 
> Gdyby nie dawać dodatkowej warstwy XPS na membranie (M.A.G. podpowiedział, że 2 cm by stykło), to powinienem się wyrobić z grubością, ale czy sama geowłóknina będzie wtedy wystarczającym zabezpieczeniem dla membrany (pod legary pewnie i tak trzeba by dodatkowo jakieś podkładki dać)?


Jeżeli dasz geowłoknine na EPDM(pod którym będzie XPS) i na to położysz legary to nie wiem co musiał byś robić żeby ten EPDM uszkodzić, sam EPDM jest mocny, geowłóknina go jeszcze wzmacnia, a podłoże pod nim jest stabilne (XPS). Ewenualnie daj jakieś podkładki pod legary aby rozłożyć cieżar, może jakiś twardy plastik? najlepiej w kształcie koła bez ostrych rogów. Wg mnie coś takiego w zupełności wystarczy, same deski a potem legary też dobrze rozkładają obciążenie. Te podkładki bardziej po to aby legary w wodzie nie stały w razie W.

@ Karster EPDM kupisz na allegro na metry w odpowiednich szerokościach.

----------


## karster

Seba, widziałem ale te grubości jakies liche, np 0,75mm, no i trafić na swoj wymiar (szerokość)...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie za odzew!
Chodzą mi po głowie podkładki tarasowe Spax zgodnie podpowiedzią M.A.G. 
Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy poziomować legary, czy zostawić ze spadkiem. Wypoziomowane bardziej by mi się podobały, ale więcej z tym zachodu i nie mam pomysłu jak zamontować kliny do legarów po wypoziomowaniu (klej?), bo przewiercać się przez legar do klinów trochę strach, żeby membrany nie uszkodzić. Fajne są podstawki reguowane, ale raczej odpadają, bo tutaj każdy cm ma znaczenie.

----------


## Regius

> Seba, widziałem ale te grubości jakies liche, np 0,75mm, no i trafić na swoj wymiar (szerokość)...
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Z tego co kojarzę to standardowa grubość membrany to 1,14 mm. Możesz poszukać Firestone lub Carlisle. Jaki masz wymiar tarasu?

----------


## karster

Maly tarasik, nie odejmując grubości elewacji 120cm x 350cm. Po elewacjach dojdzie w sumie z każdej strony po 20cm.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

> Maly tarasik, nie odejmując grubości elewacji 120cm x 350cm. Po elewacjach dojdzie w sumie z każdej strony po 20cm.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


No ... rzeczywiście przy zastosowaniu membrany o szerokości 6,1 m masz 2 metrowy pasek odpadu

----------


## Regius

Pytanie do osób które mają lub planują PC. Czy dawaliście/będziecie dawać przed tynkami jakiś przewód (np. UTP 5e) pomiędzy kotłownią a miejscem, w którym planowany jest główny regulator temperatury?

----------


## uciu

Ja dalem skretke ale i tak zaslepilem to w  puszce w scianie bo sterownik jest bezprzewodowy :wink:

----------


## karster

Też dałem skrętkę a nawet dwie  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie, 
Też chyba pociągnę te parę metrów skrętki (najwyżej nie wykorzystam).

*@Uciu*, na jaką pompę się zdecydowałeś? Na razie myślę nad Panasonic T-cap, ale jeszcze nie jestem w 100% przekonany (ciągle mi się jeszcze marzy gruntówka, ale nie mam miejsca na wymiennik poziomy a na odwierty to dużo $$ by wyszło).

----------


## Regius

Żeby nie było, że nic się nie dzieje na budowie, chciałem ogłosić, że stan SSZ został prawie osiągnięty (brakuje docelowych drzwi wejściowych i bramy garażowej).

Lessons learned: Nie patrzcie na rysunki z programu doboru okien, ponieważ w rzeczywistości okno może wyglądać inaczej - szczególnie widok od zewnątrz przy węższych kwaterach/przeszkleniach. Muszę przyznać, że nie takiego efektu się spodziewałem (mam nadzieję, że po zdjęciu folii się trochę poprawi). Gdybyśmy wiedzieli że taki będzie efekt finalny, to górna kwatera była by zdecydowanie szersza, lub byłby fix zamiast skrzydła uchylnego.


BTW Po jakim czasie zdejmowaliście folie ochronne.

----------


## agb

Na zewnątrz ekipa na moją prośbę zdjęła w ostatni dzień montażu. Efekt zupełnie inny niż z foliami.

----------


## dez

U mnie bez pytania sami zdjeli po zamontowaniu okna. I słusznie bo później ciężko oderwać jak się zapomni.

Zerwiesz folię i jeszcze przeprosisz to okno.  :wink:

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie,

Zachęcony Waszymi postami zdjąłem folię z okien na jednej ze ścian. Efekt, rzeczywiście inny. Te górne kwatery mogłyby rzeczywiście być szersze/wyższe, ale nie jest źle (już się przyzwyczaiłem).

----------


## Regius

Aha, jeszcze jedno pytanie, w przypadku odprysków, czy rys (znalazłem ich całkiem sporo - poniżej kilka przykładów), poprawek dokonuje salon okien, czy dają mazak i trzeba to sobie samemu domalować?

----------


## pandzik

Ty mnie martwisz z tymi odpryskami. Za 22 tys ja nie chcę żadnych odprysków. To MS?

Ale te okna to przekombinowałeś.  :smile:    Pomiędzy ściną szczytową a dachem masz jakieś ocieplenie?

A tak na marginesie, czym ty robisz te zdjęcia?

----------


## Regius

> Ty mnie martwisz z tymi odpryskami. Za 22 tys ja nie chcę żadnych odprysków. To MS?


Tak, MS (w kwestii ceny ... kosztowały mnie sporo więcej niż cena, którą podałeś). 




> Ale te okna to przekombinowałeś.


Chodzi o sam podział, czy o proporcje, które mogły być ciutke inne?



> Pomiędzy ściną szczytową a dachem masz jakieś ocieplenie?


Na razie jest szpara na około 20 cm. Muszę ją czymś zapchać (nie wiem jeszcze czy styro, czy wełna), bo na poddaszu troszkę wieje (od ścian szczytowych właśnie i od murłaty).



> A tak na marginesie, czym ty robisz te zdjęcia?


Komórką (Xperia Z3), w której albo obudowa obiektywu, albo okiektyw jest pęknięty. Ale wiesz jak to jest ... zamiast to naprawić komórkę, wolę siedzieć na budowie, albo doszkalać się w necie.

----------


## pandzik

Trochę za dużo ram masz w tych oknach. Na szyby niewiele miejsca pozostało.  Ja mam 37 czy 38m2, albo prawie same fixy i bez okien przesuwnych. :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Okna przekombinowane i to fest...
To Twój pomysł czy po prostu wysokości nie chcieli innej zrobić?

----------


## Regius

> Trochę za dużo ram masz w tych oknach. Na szyby niewiele miejsca pozostało.  Ja mam 37 czy 38m2, albo prawie same fixy i bez okien przesuwnych.


U mnie dokładnie 31.17 m2., bez fixów, 16 okien z czego 9 okien jest jednoskrzydłowych.

----------


## Regius

> Okna przekombinowane i to fest...
> To Twój pomysł czy po prostu wysokości nie chcieli innej zrobić?


Generalnie pomysł wspólny z żoną, żeby nieco nawiązać do klasycznych okien dwurzędowych dwudzielnych (te klasyczne mają wyższą górną kwaterę).
Przez moment był nawet pomysł, żeby zrobić ozdobne ślemię i listwę przymykową i stopki, ale to była by już przesada (poza tym te elementy ozdobne pod profil Salamander dostępne są tylko w białym kolorze, a my wybraliśmy kolor zielony - moss green).

W przypadku okien tarasowych, możliwe, że wysokość mogła by być problemem (190x240 cm), ale i tak chcieliśmy, żeby wszystkie okna były stylistycznie spójne. 

Przez to, że górna kwatera w przypadku drzwi tarasowych to fix, samo okno wygląda nieco zgrabniej. 
Możliwe, że gdyby w pozostałych oknach zastosować fixa w górnej kwaterze zamiast skrzydła uchylnego całość prezentowała by się lepiej. Teraz nie ma co rozpaczać, myślę, że tragedii nie ma.

----------


## Regius

Zapomniałbym o jednej ciekawostce.
Okna zostały zamontowane z użyciem termo-poszerzenia Stropex EMO (po bokach i od góry). Wszystkie okna zamontowane z zastosowaniem ciepłych parapetów. Okna balkonowe na podwalinie z klinarytu (okno tarasowe na parterze), poszerzeniach systemowych (okna balkonowe nad wejściem głównym) lub termo-progu Stropex EMO (okno tarasowe prowadzące na taras nad garażem).

Poniżej kilka fotek pokazujących rozwiązanie z termo-poszerzeniem (przepraszam za słabą jakość).





Oczywiście nie obyło się bez wpadek. Na budowę przyjechały termo-poszerzenia do profili Aluplasta zamiast do BluEvoluion i system na 'klik' nie pasował. Instalatorzy pod okiem przedstawiciela firmy Stropex musieli robić rzeźbę (jeden z zaczepów został usunięty, a połączenie okno-poszerzenie zostało dodatkowo uszczelnione klejo-uszczelniaczem Illbruck'a, całość została skręcona śrubami/wkrętami do zbrojenia profilu okna przy okazji montażu kotew).

----------


## Regius

Jak wygląda u Was przyłącze światłowodu?
Pytam, bo na razie mam tylko w garażu wyprowadzoną mikrorurkę 14/10 mm na światłowód (mikrorurka leci ziemią pomiędzy garażem a słupem, który stoi w granicy - w przyszłym roku najprawdopodobniej zawita światłowód) i mam bruzdy pod skrętkę, która poleci do pomieszczenia technicznego na poddaszu (tam dam skrzynkę multimedialną). Czy w garażu dawać jakąś dodatkową skrzynkę multimedialną podtynkową pod konwerter sygnału optycznego, czy spokojnie może sobie wisieć na ścianie (w sumie to tylko garaż)?

Jeszcze nie mam w 100% pewności gdzie będzie stała PC. Czy Waszym zdaniem warto już podtynkowo ciągnąć kable (5x2.5mm2 lub 5x4mm2 + 3x2,5 mm2) gdzieś w okolice planowanej lokalizacji PC, czy lepiej dać kabel natynkowo w korytkach jak PC będzie już stała na swoim miejscu (w kotłowni będzie osobna rozdzielnica dedykowana pod PC)?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak wygląda u Was przyłącze światłowodu?
> Pytam, bo na razie mam tylko w garażu wyprowadzoną mikrorurkę 14/10 mm na światłowód (mikrorurka leci ziemią pomiędzy garażem a słupem, który stoi w granicy - w przyszłym roku najprawdopodobniej zawita światłowód) i mam bruzdy pod skrętkę, która poleci do pomieszczenia technicznego na poddaszu (tam dam skrzynkę multimedialną). Czy w garażu dawać jakąś dodatkową skrzynkę multimedialną podtynkową pod konwerter sygnału optycznego, czy spokojnie może sobie wisieć na ścianie (w sumie to tylko garaż)?


zależy w jakiej architekturze bedzie ten światłowód, ale jeżęli FTTH i wejdą Ci świadłowodem do domu i tam go sobie rozdzielisz dalej czym bedziesz chciał. Przeważnie to jest router brzegowy z gniazdem SC/UPC wiec wypadało by go umieścić w jakiejś mini szafce. Jeżeli chodzi o światłowód to zazwyczaj jest wdmuchiwany do w miare sztywnej rurki, więc jak masz w tej swojej minirurce jakieś zagięcia to moze być problem z przepchaniem później tej docelowej.




> Jeszcze nie mam w 100% pewności gdzie będzie stała PC. Czy Waszym zdaniem warto już podtynkowo ciągnąć kable (5x2.5mm2 lub 5x4mm2 + 3x2,5 mm2) gdzieś w okolice planowanej lokalizacji PC, czy lepiej dać kabel natynkowo w korytkach jak PC będzie już stała na swoim miejscu (w kotłowni będzie osobna rozdzielnica dedykowana pod PC)?


5x2,5 w zupełności wystarczy, puść w okolice PC i zakończ złączką w puszcze(najlepiej głębokiej) bo do tego będziesz podłączał kabel 5-cio żyłowy od PC, zazwyczaj jest to linka z zaciśniętymi na końcach tulejkami.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Sebcio,
Z tą mikrorurką się trochę wystraszyłem bo już zainstalowałem coś takiego:
http://wesspol.net/p1210,mikrorura-g...-14-10-mm.html
i niestety zrobiłem parę łuków przy przechodzeniu przez ścianę fundamentową (promień gięcia około 150 -200 mm). Spróbuję odkurzaczem wdmuchać/zassać do środka sznurek murarski, który będzie robił za pilota (mam nadzieję, że da się wciągnąć światłowód).

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki Sebcio,
> Z tą mikrorurką się trochę wystraszyłem bo już zainstalowałem coś takiego:
> http://wesspol.net/p1210,mikrorura-g...-14-10-mm.html
> i niestety zrobiłem parę łuków przy przechodzeniu przez ścianę fundamentową (promień gięcia około 150 -200 mm). Spróbuję odkurzaczem wdmuchać/zassać do środka sznurek murarski, który będzie robił za pilota (mam nadzieję, że da się wciągnąć światłowód).


ta z linku wygląda jak ta którą ostatnio miałem w rękach  :wink:  w opisie jest że sie nadaje, więc chyba bedzie dobrze. Te zakręty to już nie wiem, ale na oko to powinno przejść.

p.s. odkurzacz chyba będzie za słaby na większą odległość...

----------


## Regius

Przymierzam się do zakupu jakiegoś ściągacza do izolacji i zastanawiam się pomiędzy Jokari Allrounder i Neo 01-0501

https://allegro.pl/oferta/jokari-noz...900-6762869983
https://allegro.pl/oferta/automatycz...500-7490029397

Czy polecilibyście coś z Waszej strony? 
Ostatnio widziałem w akcji tatę, który megaszybko "tapeciakiem" obrabiał kable (do zdejmowanie izolacji zewnętrznej wysuwał minimalnie ostrze i ciął przewód wzdłuż), ale ja nie mam niestety takie wprawy i jakieś narzędzie by się przydało. W większości mam przewody płaskie 3x1,5 mm2 i 3x 2,5 mm2. Są też płaskie 5x2,5mm2, okrągłe i 5x6mm2, ale nie jest ich aż tak dużo.

Ostatnio dowiedziałem się, że Żona ma uprawnienia elektryczne (nie wiem jeszcze w jakim zakresie) i szukam informacji czy jako osoba, które nie pracuje zawodowo jako elektryk może podpisać oświadczenie o prawidłowości wykonania instalacji elektrycznej? A jeśli tak, to w jakim zakresie trzeba mieć uprawnienia? Rozumiem, że oprócz tego oświadczenia jeszcze dostarczyć jednokreskowy schemat instalacji, czy może być rysunek odręczny lub szkic w cadzie bez pieczątek, czy podpisów architekta lub elektryka (planowane są minimalne zmiany w stosunku do oryginału jak dodanie lampek kontrolnych, SPD, dodatkowej rozdzielnicy w kotłowni, osobnych obwodów do reku, czy PC)?

----------


## zolw82

mogę ci polecić ściągacz NEO, praca nim to przyjemność.

----------


## Daniellos_

Maiłem do czynienia z narzędziami NEO i zawsze mi się podobały.

Do ZE nie dostarczasz żadnych planów czy schematów. Może zależeć od ZE - u mnie wystarczył  tylko formularz wypełniony z wielkością zapotrzebowania na moc i podstęplowany przez elektryka z uprawnieniami. Potrzebna jest kategoria D (czyli tzw "dozór") + pomiary.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie za odpowiedzi (niestety system wywala błąd i nie mogę Wam dodać punktów do reputacji). Zamówiłem neo 01-500.

Wygląda, że będę musiał jednak poszukać kogoś z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami.

Żona ma coś takiego



> G1E - Praca na stanowisku eksploatacji w zakresie:
> obsługi, konserwacji, remontów, montażu dla następujących urządzeń, instalacji i siecie wyszczególnionych poniżej:
> 1) Urządzenia prądotwórcze przyłączone do KSE bez względu na wysokość napięcia znamionowego
> 2) urządzenia instalacje i sieci elekroenergetyczne o napięciu nie wyższym niż 1 kV
> 3) urządzenia instalacje i sieci elekroenergetyczne o napięciu znamionowym powyżej 1 kV
> 10) Aparatura kontrolno-pomiarowa oraz urządzenia i instalacje automatycznej regulacji, sterowania i zabezpieczeń urządzeń i instalacji wymienionych w punktach powyżej
> 
> G1D - Dozór nad eksploatacją w zakresie obsługi dla następujących urządzeń, instalacji i sieci wyszczególnionych poniżej
> 10) Aparatura kontrolno-pomiarowa oraz urządzenia i instalacje automatycznej regulacji, sterowania i zabezpieczeń urządzeń i instalacji wymienionych w punktach 1 do 9


Rozumiem, że skoro w zakresie G1E nie ma "kontrolno pomiarowe" oraz w zakresie G1D nie ma montażu oraz "kontrolno pomiarowe", to Żona nie może mi odebrać instalacji.

----------


## Daniellos_

Tu masz moje Oświadczenie o gotowości instalacji:.


Czyli uprawnienia Twojej żony w moim ZE Energa były wystarczające, bo posiada E,D i pomiary. Nie wiem czy robiliby kłopot jeśli nie ma swojej pieczątki.

----------


## sebcioc55

Też chciałem napisać że neo jest spoko. Obrobiłem nim już setki jak nie tysiące kabli i nadal działa. Grube i okrągłe ogarniesz nożykiem. ZE zazwyczaj wymagają tylko numeru uprawnień, pieczątka to przeżytek, każdy może sobie zamówić z neta jaką pieczątke tylko chce....

----------


## Regius

@Daniel, Sebcio, dzięki za pomoc!

Jeśli chodzi o uprawnienia Żony, to boję się, że niestety nie są wystarczające, ponieważ w zakresie zarówno G1E i G1D nie jest wpisane "kontrolno pomiarowe" (jest tylko obsługa, konserwacja, remont i montaż), ale będę zgłębiał temat, póki jest jeszcze jakaś nadzieja. Na dniach powinna uzyskać nowe świadectwo kwalifikacji, więc może zakres się nieco zmieni (z tego co kojarzę, to energetyczne i gazówkę ma pełną).

----------


## agb

Tak naprawdę zależy od ZE. Mój elektryk od RBT-ki uprawnień odpowiednich nie miał. Ale jak mu powiedziałem, o który ZE chodzi to się okazało, że ten jedyny jego uprawnienia akceptuje  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

W najgorszym wypadku zapłacisz za obejrzenie i podpis uprawnionego. Ja chyba dałem 150zł i potem sie okazało, ze to dość sporo za taką usługę.

----------


## pandzik

Ja mam juz w puszkach kable przygotowane do wpięcia do sztekrów. Oczywiscie kupie sobie to NEO. 
 Co z kablami sieci i tv? Masz już jakąś zaciskarke? Jak będziesz wpinać te kable do gniazd?  Do TV potrzebny jest chyba rozgałęźnik...   Wiesz już jaki switch i anteny kupisz?  Ja mam wszystkie kable sieci i tv pociągnięte do komputerowego. Chce tam skrzynkę zamontować pod sufitem.

----------


## Regius

> W najgorszym wypadku zapłacisz za obejrzenie i podpis uprawnionego. Ja chyba dałem 150zł i potem sie okazało, ze to dość sporo za taką usługę.


Na razie jest po słowie z jednym z elektryków z okolicy. Usługa kosztuje 100, ale nie PLN a EUR  :sad:  (w zakresie pomiar rezystancji - nie zgodzi się na wypełnienie i podpisanie dokumentacji bez pomiarów, pomimo podpięcia uziemienia do zbrojenia fundamentów garażu i poprowadzenia 50m bednarki jako uziomu otokowego wokół płyty fundamentowej pod domem).

----------


## Regius

> Co z kablami sieci i tv? Masz już jakąś zaciskarke? Jak będziesz wpinać te kable do gniazd?  Do TV potrzebny jest chyba rozgałęźnik...   Wiesz już jaki switch i anteny kupisz?  Ja mam wszystkie kable sieci i tv pociągnięte do komputerowego. Chce tam skrzynkę zamontować pod sufitem.


Jeszcze z tym nie działałem. Skrętkę na razie planuję zostawić w puszcze z małym zapasem (gniazda i ramki jeszcze nie wybrane). Odnośnie kabli TV, anten i switch'a to na razie nie wiem jeszcze, czy będą, bo <teraz to pewnie dziwnie zabrzmi i wyjdę na jeszcze większego dziwaka> nie oglądamy z Żoną TV (najwyżej którąś z podwójnych skrętek poświęcę i puszczę sygnał TV po skrętce).



> Ja mam juz w puszkach kable przygotowane do wpięcia do sztekrów.


Łączniki i gniazdka masz łączone na lince, czy drucie? Pytam, bo zastanawiam się nad linką (na kostce albo wago do linek).

----------


## uciu

U mnie (Tauron, górny śląsk) nie musiałem mieć żadnego odbioru instalacji do odbioru budynku  - wystarczył tylko papier na licznik i umowa kompleksowa  :Smile: 

Do zmiany z C na G miałem tylko info o zgodności instalacji od elektryka i skany jego uprawnień. Nie trzeba było żadnych schematów itp.

----------


## pandzik

> Łączniki i gniazdka masz łączone na lince, czy drucie? Pytam, bo zastanawiam się nad linką (na kostce albo wago do linek).


Nie wiem co do mnie piszesz  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

> Do zmiany z C na G miałem tylko info o zgodności instalacji od elektryka i skany jego uprawnień. Nie trzeba było żadnych schematów itp.


Mam ten druk IZ chyba, podpisany przez elektryka i kopie upranien to mam nadzieje ze mi dadzą od razu G13.   :smile:

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie, dobrze wiedzieć, że biurokracja jest w tym przypadku ograniczona.

Mam zgryza z SPD. Mam nadzieję, że mi pomożecie. Przez przypadek kupiłem SPD dedykowany do sieci TNC zamiast TNS

Pytanie: Czy da się go u mnie zastosować?
Sieć niskiego napięcia po stronie ZE pracuje w układzie TN-C, natomiast przewód PEN za ZK został rozdzielony na PE i N, czyli mam u siebie układ TN-C-S (pomiędzy ZK a RG użyłem kala YKY 5x10 mm2, bo takie akurat były dostępne - PEN idzie dwoma przewodami). 
Czytałem, że w przypadku, kiedy punkt rozdziału PEN nie jest dokładnie w rozdzielnicy, to zaleca się stosowanie SPD pod TNS. Ale czy rzeczywiście muszę mieć 4-polowy SPD w moim przypadku, kiedy N jest i tak uziemiony?

----------


## Regius

Jak rozwiązywaliście kwestię gniazdka pod piekarnik i płytę grzewczą (jeszcze nie ustalone, czy piekarnik w słupku, czy pod płytą indukcyjną)? 
Pytam bo zastanawiam się, czy zastosować gniazdo siłowe podtynkowe takie jak obrazku poniżej.

----------


## Kamil_

Większość płyt ma bezpośrednie wpięcie przewodu bez gniazd  :smile:

----------


## karster

Zostawiłem puszkę podtynkową, tak sporą, kwadratową a w niej będzie kostka. Na to fabryczna, biała zaślepka i po temacie. Jak będzie miejsce to nawet ładną dławicę założę na przewodzie  :wink: .

PS. To pierdoła, banał. Niektórzy dając przewód linka (ja dałem drut 5x4mm) wystawiają go ze ściany ze 2 metry i łączą bezpośrednio z płytą. To też dość dobra opcja. Nigdzie nie widziałem gniazda siłowego przy domowej płycie/ indukcji.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jak chcesz ieć ładnie to są nawet specjalne nakładki do ramek. 
Ot przykład:

https://ospelo.pl/ospel-as,przylacza-kablowe

Tylko po co?

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie,
rezygnuję z gniazda siłowego w kuchni (zostawiam tylko w garażu). 
Wiem, że to popierdółka, ale nie chciałbym tego przerabiać po tynkach (pomimo, że będzie za szafkami). 
Na razie mam otwór na zwykłą puszkę fi 60, ale powiększę go i dam jakąś większą kwadratową puszkę jak u Karstera.

----------


## Kamil_

Nic nie powiększaj.
Zestaw tą puszkę i daj to:
https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/in...zania-agd.html

----------


## ufbufkruf

Fajne to to.  :smile:

----------


## Regius

@ Kamil, dzięki za pomoc! Idealne rozwiązanie w moim przypadku.

BTW ten system rankingu na forum nie działa do końca jak należy ... chciałem Wam podziękować za pomoc i odwiedzenie od pomysłu z montażem gniazda siłowego w kuchni, ale za każdym razem wyświetla mi się komunikat w stylu:



> Musisz podziękować innym użytkownikom zanim podziękujesz Kamil_ ponownie.

----------


## Regius

Szarpnąłem się na obliczenia cieplne, żeby potwierdzić poprzednią wersję wykonaną przez siebie. Obliczenia się w miarę zgrywały, ale po analizie wynikowej temperatury dla pomieszczeń nieogrzewanych (grubo poniżej -10 st. C przy temperaturze projektowej te=-20 st C) dorzuciłem ogrzewanie garażu, kotłowni i wiatrołapu do ti=8 st. C. Generalnie nie wychodzi aż tak tragicznie.

----------


## Regius

Jak człowiek za mało robi a za dużo myśli, to oznacza to tylko kłopoty albo niepotrzebne filozofowanie ... ale do rzeczy ...

Sprawa dotyczy doprowadzenia zasilania do indukcji i piekarnika. Poprowadziłem przewód 5x2,5mm2 i zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy to nie babol ... 2,5 mm2 na przewody fazowe wydawałoby się OK, ale wydaje się, że przez przewód neutralny popłynie większy prąd niż przez pojedyncze przewody fazowe. 
Zastanawiam się, czy nie oblepić niebieską taśmą przewodu ŻO i zmostkować z N (żeby mieć większy przekrój), a ŻO pożyczyć sobie z najbliższej puszki.

----------


## sebcioc55

nie wygłupiaj sie i tak nie rób!! Jaki prad przez przewód neutralny??? 
Z resztą sam sobie na poczatku odpowiedziales:




> Jak człowiek za mało robi a za dużo myśli, to oznacza to tylko kłopoty albo niepotrzebne filozofowanie

----------


## Regius

> nie wygłupiaj sie i tak nie rób!! Jaki prad przez przewód neutralny??? 
> Z resztą sam sobie na poczatku odpowiedziales:


Właśnie zburzyłeś mój światopogląd. 

Na mój chłopski rozum wydaje mi się, że jak obsługuję urządzenia w obwodach jednofazowych to przez zero płynie mi dokładnie tak sam prąd jak przez fazę (chyba, że są upływy, ale wtedy RCD powinno zadziałać). 

W przypadku kuchenki i piekarnika zasilanych z 3 faz, to wydaje mi się, że jak obsługuję tylko 2 palniki indukcji (z jednej fazy) to mam taki sam prąd na przewodzie neutralnym jak na przewodzie fazowym z którego zasilam te 2 palniki. 
Sytuacja robi się dla mnie skomplikowana i mało intuicyjna jak używam pozostałych faz (przesunięcie fazowe i suma geometryczna prądów), bo z jednej strony wydaje się, że jak fazy są równo obciążone to zerem nie powinien płynąć prąd, ale z drugiej strony to przez 0 powinna płynąć suma wszystkich prądów. Poza tym wątpię, żeby w przypadku piekarnika i kuchenki indukcyjnej fazy były obciążone równomiernie i zastanawiam się jaki maksymalny prąd może płynąć zerem (czy przypadkiem 2.5 mm2 to nie za mało, skoro zerem będzie płynąć suma prądów).

----------


## Kaizen

> W przypadku kuchenki i piekarnika zasilanych z 3 faz, to wydaje mi się, że jak obsługuję tylko 2 palniki indukcji (z jednej fazy) to mam taki sam prąd na przewodzie neutralnym jak na przewodzie fazowym z którego zasilam te 2 palniki.


Jak obciążasz tylko jedną fazę - jest jak piszesz. Dołożenie  obciążenia innej fazy zmniejsza obciążenie neutralnego. Równo obciążone wszystkie fazy... Lepiej niech obraz przemówi:







> Poza tym wątpię, żeby w przypadku piekarnika i kuchenki indukcyjnej fazy były obciążone równomiernie i zastanawiam się jaki maksymalny prąd może płynąć


Suma. Tyle, że geometryczna. Czyli każde obciążenie dwóch lub trzech faz zmniejsza prąd w neutralnym - maksymalny płynie przy obciążeniu tylko jednej fazy. Nie traktuj napięcia przemiennego, jeszcze z przesunięciem faz, jak stałego.

To w uproszczeniu - ale na potrzeby domowe powinno wystarczyć.
Wgryzając się jednak w detale, to nie jest tak różowo, bo mamy odbiorniki nieliniowe. Lekturka

----------


## agb

Elektryk ze mnie chyba najgorszy na całym FM, ale na chłopski rozum, jeżeli taka potrzeba by faktycznie istniała, to w kablu nie byłoby 5 żył o tym samym przekroju, tylko jedna byłaby grubsza  :big grin: 




> Jak człowiek za mało robi a za dużo myśli, to oznacza to tylko kłopoty albo niepotrzebne filozofowanie.

----------


## Regius

> Jak obciążasz tylko jedną fazę - jest jak piszesz. Dołożenie  obciążenia innej fazy zmniejsza obciążenie neutralnego. Równo obciążone wszystkie fazy... Lepiej niech obraz przemówi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suma. Tyle, że geometryczna. Czyli każde obciążenie dwóch lub trzech faz zmniejsza prąd w neutralnym - maksymalny płynie przy obciążeniu tylko jednej fazy. Nie traktuj napięcia przemiennego, jeszcze z przesunięciem faz, jak stałego.
> 
> ...


Dzięki Kaizen,

Filmik gdzieś wcześniej widziałem, ale nie zdążyłem jeszcze ściągnąć programiku, żeby się pobawić:
http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/Si...tOfAnACSystem/

Podpytałem jeszcze elektryków w pracy i potwierdzili, więc już się nie zastanawiam jak pogrubasić tą żyłę w niebieskiej izolacji (zostawiam jak jest). 

Muszę w końcu zabrać się za robotę, skończyć tą elektrykę zamiast myśleć o głupotach.

EDIT:
W sumie jest jeszcze jedna kwestia ... spotkałem się z postami na różnych forach, że zabezpieczania obwodów jednozafowych różnicówką 3F jest błędem - szczerze powiedziawszy nie wiem dlaczego. 
1) Z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia taniej jest kupić 1 RCD 3F za 85 PLN niż 3 RCD 1F po 65 PLN za sztukę. 
2) Upalenie zera wydaje się niemożliwe jak dobrze zamontuje przewód między RCD a listwą N
3) Jak wywali RCD to, wyłączam wszystkie Esy i załączam po kolei, żeby sprawdzić na którym obwodzie mam upływ

Może ktoś mi wytłumaczy, dlaczego błędem jest stosowanie RCD 3 fazowego do zabezpieczania obwodów jednofazowych?

----------


## Kaizen

> Może ktoś mi wytłumaczy, dlaczego błędem jest stosowanie RCD 3 fazowego do zabezpieczania obwodów jednofazowych?


_
§ 183. 1. W instalacjach elektrycznych należy stosować:
[...]
5) zasadę selektywności (wybiórczości) zabezpieczeń;_

Skoro jedno zabezpieczenie zabezpiecza trzy obwody, to nie jest selektywne. Awaria w jednym obwodzie skutkuje na dwa pozostałe.

----------


## Regius

> _
> § 183. 1. W instalacjach elektrycznych należy stosować:
> [...]
> 5) zasadę selektywności (wybiórczości) zabezpieczeń;_
> 
> Skoro jedno zabezpieczenie zabezpiecza trzy obwody, to nie jest selektywne. Awaria w jednym obwodzie skutkuje na dwa pozostałe.


No tak, ale poszczególne obwody są osobno / selektywnie zabezpieczone wyłącznikiem nadprądowym i w razie awarii mogę ten dany obwód "wyłączyć" i dokonać naprawy. 
Idąc dalej tym tokiem rozumowania musiałbym dawać różnicówkę na każdy na każdy obwód / wyłącznik nadprądowy ... masz tak zrobione u siebie (tyle RCD ile MCB)?

EDIT: 
To chyba zdjęcie z Twojej rozdzielnicy (nie znam się, ale jak dla mnie bardzo ładnie się prezentuje) i chyba wynikało by z niego, że masz kilka obwodów / esów podłączonych grzebieniem pod jedną różnicówkę:

----------


## Regius

> Elektryk ze mnie chyba najgorszy na całym FM, ale na chłopski rozum, jeżeli taka potrzeba by faktycznie istniała, to w kablu nie byłoby 5 żył o tym samym przekroju, tylko jedna byłaby grubsza


Masz rację, ale z artykułu, który przywołał Kaizen wynikałoby, że w niektórych przypadkach trzeba być ostrożnym w kwestii przekroju żyły N (n najgorszym przypadku może przez niego płynąć 1.73 krotność prądu fazowego).

----------


## Kamil_

Też dużo czytałem o tym RCD 3F...

Ogólnie jak uwali N to na resztę idzie 400V miedzyfazowo.
Tak wystarczy dobrze zamontować N, ale nie wiesz co tam energetyka może kombinować u siebie bądź Twoim przyłączu.... i może być kuku...
Podoba sprawa jest jak ktoś daje rozlacznik główny 4P, wystarczy, że N rozłączy później i wali międzyfazowo. 

Moim zdaniem warto dołożyć te 100-300 zł do roznicowek 1F i z niej zasilać kilka obwodów 1F  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Kamil, skoro Ty i Kaizen dawaliście / będziecie dawać 1F, to też dam (zamiast wydać kasę na głupoty zainswestuję trochę w rozdzielnicę, a nuż mnie to uchroni przed napięciem międzyfazowym w gniazdach i uszkodzeniom elektroniki).

Następne pytanie - czy listwę grzebieniową można docinać? A jeśli tak, to jak zabezpieczyć tą obciętą część (np. przed przypadkowym dotnięciem)?

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak mozna docinac, owijasz tasma izolacyjna wzdluz listwy. Nie wyglada to pieknie ale tak sie robi. Zazwyczaj jak kupujesz listwe np eatona to ma ona zaslepki, ale nie widzialem nigdzie zeby mozna bylo je osobno kupic.

----------


## Kaizen

> Następne pytanie - czy listwę grzebieniową można docinać? A jeśli tak, to jak zabezpieczyć tą obciętą część (np. przed przypadkowym dotnięciem)?


Docinasz miedź krócej, niż osłonę. Ale tam i tak lepiej palców nie wkładać

----------


## kocbeat

> Docinasz miedź krócej, niż osłonę. Ale tam i tak lepiej palców nie wkładać


Dokładnie tak i trochę kleju na gorąco żeby się nie przesuwały szyny.
Co do RCD w przypadku eatona to nie ma różnicy czy jest 1f czy 3f obie działają na każdej fazie. Wiem że któryś producent ma problem z tym i upływ prądu w przypadku 3 fazowej jest mierzony tylko na jednej czy sumaryczne ale chodzi o to że nie do końca działa przy podłączeniu na jednej. Będąc na szkoleniu wtedy jeszcze moellera poruszony był ten temat i producent zapewnia o prawidłowości tego rozwiązania - co potwierdzają pomiary które sam wykonywałem. Pamiętajcie że ochroną podstawowa jest odpowiednio dobrany wyłącznik nadpradowy który zapewni samoczynne wyłączenie zasilania a RCD jest ochrona dodatkowa.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie za info o listwach!

W kwestii RCD, już zamówiłem 1F dla obwodów jednofazowych dla obu rozdzielnic (główna + kotłownia). 

Ma ktoś z Was może w rozdzielnicy przekaźnik kontroli napięcia albo ograniczniki przepięć klasy D? Warto montować takie cuda?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ma ktoś z Was może w rozdzielnicy przekaźnik kontroli napięcia albo ograniczniki przepięć klasy D? Warto montować takie cuda?


Ogranicanik typu 3 montujesz jak najbliżej chronionego sprzętu. IMO lepiej jednak taki sprzęt podpiąć do UPSa.

----------


## Regius

Kolejna kwestia do rozkminienia - kanalizacja, a konkretnie kwestia podłączenia do pionu.

Dosyć pechowo wyprowadziłem sobie tylko jeden pion kanalizacyjny na łazienkę i WC i mam problem z podłączeniem przyborów w jakiś sensowny sposób.

Pion został wyprowadzony tak, że wychodzi dokładnie w środku ściany pomiędzy łazienką a WC.





Chciałem to zrobić w ten sposób:


Ale według polskiej normy nie powinienem podłączać innych przyborów do pionu poniżej miski ustępowej (chyba że zachowam odległość poniżej 70 cm), nie zalecane jest również łączenie podejścia do miski ustępowej z podejściami do innych przyborów.

Na portalach branżowych znalazłem jednak zdjęcia instalacji, które wydają się nie być do końca zgodne z polską normą:

(źrodło: http://www.budnet.pl/Niskoszumowa_ka...11-czytaj.html)

I sam nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Jakie jest Wasze doświadczenie? Przejmowaliście się takimi kwestiami podczas wykonywania kanalizy?

----------


## agb

Norma mówi chyba też, że pion ma być pionem i mieć max 1% odchyłu  :wink:  U siebie w jednym miejscu mam "niezgodnie" z normą. Projekt przewidywał 2 piony dla łazienki i pralni, a ja zrobiłem ostatecznie jeden. Nie mam przed sobą projektu, ale wyobrażam sobie jak miałyby zostać spełnione przez Ciebie wspomniane normy. 
Mam więc trójnik 110/50 45o, a nad nim kolejny trójnik 110/110 45o. Natomiast to na zdjęciu z czwórnikiem wygląda już mało ciekawie  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Ja podejście do umywalek wkuwałem zazwyczaj w ścianę powyżej miski ustępowej (nawet w ściance gr. 12cm). Bidet też pewnie udałoby się tak zrobić. Natomiast trójnik do kibelka lekko wkuwałem w podłogę żeby był jak najniżej. 

Dobrze jak jest coś nad kibelkiem (np. umywalka) żeby przepłukiwało mu rurę.
Trójniki dobrze dawać 67' (zajmują mniej miejsca na wysokość).

Jeszcze nie widziałem domu gdzie cała kanalizacja byłaby zgodnie z normą.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ovner

są czwórniki o innym kącie

----------


## micbarpia

Od dolu: kibelek1, kibelek2, bidet, umywalka poj, umywalka podwojna. Dlaczego ze wzgledu na zapachy. Czystsze odplywy beda regulowac rury. Wiele razt czytalem ze ustep nad innymi odplywami w pianie moze powodowac wysyanie wody z syfonow(I choc nie mam wiedzy jak to sie ma wydarzyc to bym nie zaryzykowal). Ogolnie sytuacja dosyc prosya do zrealizowania.

----------


## micbarpia

Ps jeszcze jest ten odplyw liniowy ktorego nie zauwazylem... hm to troche komplikuje...raczej projektuje sie je jak najblizej pionu, ale jak nie chcesz przesuwac to moze faktycznie daj taki czwornik dla kibelkow razem I zaraz nad nimi odplyw, reszta bez zmian

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie za podpowiedzi. 

Trochę boję się właśnie tego wysysania wody z syfonów jeśli niżej podepnę podejścia z innych przyborów do pionów poniżej kibelka (jakbym miał te 70 cm różnicy poziomów zgodnie z normą, to bym się martwił), ale jeśli nie zrobię w ten sposób, to nie wyrobię ze spadkami (mam tylko 20 cm pomiędzy płytą z finalną wysokością podłogi).
Ściany pomiędzy WC a łazienką nie chcę za bardzo bruzdować w poziomie, bo to ściana nośna z silki 15 (bloczki drążone). W grę raczej wchodzą tylko bruzdy w pionie, a reszta w posadzce.

Jak dam najpierw czwórnik 110/110/45 stopni do misek ustępowych, to wszystko powyżej tego czwórnika (np. następny czwórnik 110/75/67.5 st) będzie już powyżej finalnego poziomu posadzki.

Jeszcze przez myśl mi przeszło, aby w celu uniknięcia wysysynia wody z syfonów dać napowietrzaki albo by-pass z powrotem do pionu (ale już powyżej miejsca wpięcia kibelka), ale to już chyba za bardzo komplikuję sobie życie.

----------


## Regius

Rozpoczęliśmy prace związane z tarasem. Dzięki pomocy rodziny część prac poszła całkiem sprawnie.

Z uwagi na niewielką ilość miejsca na strop poszła płyta PIR 8 cm:



Na to poszła wylewka ze spadkiem (na zdjęciu nie ma dystansów pod zbrojeniem, ale oczywiście zostały dodane). Niestety następnego dnia, po sporych ulewach kiedy chciałem zatrzeć jastrych okazało się, że mam basen zamiast tarasu (wstępny otwór w miejscu przyszłego rzygacza był za mały i się zatkał).



Próbowałem coś zacierać tam gdzie nie stała woda, ale było za mokro i tylko niszczyłem powierzchnię zamiast ją poprawić.

Zerwałem się wcześniej z pracy tego dnia i wspólnie z tatą postanowiliśmy wyrównać powierzchnię i zatrzeć ją jeszcze raz. Niestety zaraz po skończeniu prac przyszła ulewa i zniszczyła wszystko:




Macie jakiś pomysł jaka tanim sumptem to naprawić, żeby powierzchnia nadawała się pod membranę EPDM?

----------


## Regius

Doczekałem się etapu wejścia tynkarzy na plac budowy. Pierwsze wrażenia były bardzo dobre, niestety pojawiły się pierwsze zgrzyty.
Na mój komentarz, żeby zabezpieczyć okna folią przed gruntowaniem usłyszałem, że nigdy nie zabezpieczają okien folią przed gruntowaniem (gruntują wałkiem) i mam spać spokojnie. Podjechałem dziś na budowę i zauważyłem plamki po gruncie (używają beton-kontakt i gruntolit) prawie na każdym oknie.
Da się toto zmyć z miarę prosty sposób? Tynkarze zapewniają, że bez problemu zejdzie wodą, ale wolałbym jednak tą informację skonfrontować.
Aktualnie są na etapie osadzania listew. Zauważyłem jedną niepokojącą rzecz jeśli chodzi o listwę przy ciepłym parapecie - jest osadzona znacznie wyżej niż powierzchnia ciepłego parapetu (poniżej zdjęcia). Wydaje mi się, że takie osadzanie listwy jest nieprawidłowe i że tynk powinien się kończyć na równo z ciepłym parapetem.  Jak to wyglądało u Was?

----------


## agb

Jak się zmyje wodą, to niech myją od razu. Z czasem lżej to nie będzie schodzić.

U mnie do parapetów listwy kleili podobnie, a nawet wyżej. Tyle, że oni ją kleili żeby mieć do czego równać, a potem je wywalili.

----------


## sebcioc55

tak jak pisze agb, najlepiej by było tą listwe dać wyżej i później wyrwać/wyciać. Wtedy sobie łądnie będziesz mógł dociąć tynk pod gotowy parapet - co spowoduje brak dodatkowego obrabiania....
A grunt powinien zejść, bo on tworzy taki film na rzeczach z którymi nie może się związać, ale najlepiej zrobić to odrazu.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie, macie rację z tymi narożnikami, początkowo tynkarze chcieli zostawić te narożniki po tynkowaniu (żebym sobie sam wyciął lub wyrwał później), ale udało mi się z nimi ugadać, żeby było usunięcie narożników przy ciepłym parapecie było w ich zakresie.

----------


## Di.

> Wielkie dzięki za podpowiedź. Rzeczywiście M.A.G. ma takie rozwiązanie. Odpisał mi na priv z dokładniejszym opisem jak to wygląda u niego (podpytałem go jeszcze o dodatkowe szczegóły). Generalnie układ warstw wygląda tak: strop->termoizolacja->wylewka ze spadkiem->EPDM klejona do attyk->geowłóknina->hydrostyr (głównie jako zabezpieczenie EPDM)->podłoga drewna egzotycznego na legarach.
> 
> Muszę jeszcze dokładnie przeliczyć grubość tarasu względem poziomu drzwi tarasowych i spocznika schodów, bo boję się, że nie mogę mógł sobie pozwolić na dodatkowy hydrostyr na EPDM (M.A.G. poradził mi, że 2 cm były by wystarczające). Może zamiast hydrostyru dam podkład pod panele z XPS'a.


Hej, to w koncu na jaki uklad warstw zdecydowales sie? Taki jak tutaj?
Rozmawialem na poczatku roku z gosciem ktory robi hydroizolacje tarasowe i on polecal mi beton tarasu>xps ze spadkiem>EPDM>Plytki na dystansach.
Pokazywal taka membrane EPDM to grube i mocne bylo, nie wygladalo zeby wymagalo specjalnie ochrony.

----------


## Regius

Cześć, 
Aktualnie układ warstw wygląda tak: strop (B30+W :cool:  -> płyta PIR -> zbrojona warstwa dociskowa ze spadkiem
Teraz chciałem na to dać: membrana EPDM -> geowłóknina -> deska kompozytowa na legarach (kompozyt jak np. deska przecięta na pół, lub profil aluminiowy).
Zastanawiam się, czy pod EPDM nie dać jakiejś papy podkładowej (bez zakładów i czymś uszczelnić szczeliny pomiędzy papą o ile chemicznie się to nie pogryzie z EPDM) albo folii w płynie.

----------


## agb

A po co pod EPDM jeszcze ta papa?

----------


## Regius

Myślałem, żeby użyć papy podkładowej zamiast zaprawy wyrównującej. Zaraz po zrobieniu wylewki zaczęła się ulewa, która zrobiła nieco spustoszenia. W efekcie powierzchnia warstwy dociskowej nie jest gładka (zacieranie szlak trafił) i boję się, że te nierówności mogą zaszkodzić membranie.

----------


## Di.

> Myślałem, żeby użyć papy podkładowej zamiast zaprawy wyrównującej. Zaraz po zrobieniu wylewki zaczęła się ulewa, która zrobiła nieco spustoszenia. W efekcie powierzchnia warstwy dociskowej nie jest gładka (zacieranie szlak trafił) i boję się, że te nierówności mogą zaszkodzić membranie.


Dlaczego  nie mozesz polozyc warstewki wyrownujacej? Sa masy spoinujace do betonu albo klejem. Jak papa to bez kartonu.

Jak grubo masz tej  warstwy dociskowo-spadkowej? Zbieram opinie, uwazasz ze to niezbedne czy lepsze rozwiazanie niz sam spadek na styrodurze?

----------


## Regius

Myślałem nad zaprawą wyrównująca Cekol ZW04 (dostępny w zielonym markecie budowlanym) lub papą taką samą jak mam na pełnym deskowaniu (grubość 4mm, na włókninie poliestrowej, modyfikowana SBS). Na próbę kupię sobie tego Cekola i zobaczę jak się tym robi (po zagruntowaniu istniejącej wylewki).

Grubość warstwy dociskowej z moim przypadku to około 4,5 do 6,5 cm. Zastosowanie dociskowo-spadkowej wynika bardziej z mojego konserwatywnego podejścia do tematu, niż jakichś konkretnych argumentów technicznych.
Z tego co się orientowałem, spokojnie można wykonać warstwę spadkową na styrodurze bez dodatkowej  wylewki (na końcu i tak albo warstwa balastowa ze żwiru, albo finalna posadzka na podkładkach/dystansach), ale jakoś boję się wgniatania czy klawiszowania styroduru przy większych obciążeniach (mimo zastosowania dedykowanych podkładek o dużej powierzchni).

----------


## Di.

No wlasnie ja sie zastanawiam nad wylewka glownie ze wzgledu na wykonczenie brzegu. Mozna dac gotowe listwy do tarasow wentylowanych itp.
Nie bardzo wyobrazam sobie co robic z brzegiem na samym styropianie, jak to obrobic, Trzeba by chyba na brzegu dawac jakis twardszy material. Spotkales sie z tym jak szukales rozwiazania dla siebie?

Nie bardzo wiem jak podejsc do wykonczenia brzegow przy samym styrodurze. O obciazalnosc sie nie boje. Jak robilismy plyte to 5 ton zbrojenia lezalo na plastikowych podkladkach i ...nic. To sie nawet nie wgniatalo jak zbrojaze skakali po tym. Predzej same podkladki sie zgniataly.
Zastanawialem sie nad zamowieniem od razu pocietych na spadki styrodurow, musze sprawdzic ile to by kosztowalo, a ewentualnie wylewke zrobic po calosci 4cm.

Sa takie masy ktore mozesz polozyc na milimetry. Papa SBS jako wyrownanie tez nie jest zly pomysl.

Z innej beczki, co to jest to czarne na parouszczelnienie okien? soc w stylu Illbruck SP925? Pytam, bo mam to robic u siebie.

----------


## Regius

Na samym początku chciałem zlecić izolację tarasu i pytałem o wyceny. Kojarzę, że wraz z wyceną otrzymałem również szkice pokazujące detale i standardy wykonania. Zobaczę, że mam gdzieś jeszcze te dane (jak znajdę to pozwolę sobie wkleić tutaj).

Odnośnie tego uszczelnienia przy oknach, tak to SP925. Na zdjęciach kotwy nie są jeszcze zamalowane (teoretycznie też należało by je uszczelnić).

----------


## Regius

Zabieram się do ocieplenia ścian, ale mam problem z grubością izolacji. Wg. projektu mam 25 cm silki i 15 cm styropianu. Aktualnie z tego co zauważyłem to takie "minimum socjalne" dla styropianu to 20 cm, ale nie chciałbym zmieniać grubości ścian określonych w projekcie. Z uwagi na to, że zastosowano silkę o grubości 24 cm, myślałem, żeby zwiększyć grubość styropianu do 16 cm - całkowita grubość ściany nie ulegnie zmianie. Zastanawiam się, czy warto się bić o ten 1 cm który zmniejszyłby współczynnik przenikania ciepła o 0,01 W/m2*K. Dodatkowo 16 cm nie jest standardową grubością styropianu - jeśli braknie mi styropianu, to ciężko będzie kupić taką grubość, jeśli zaś zostanie, to ciężko będzie sprzedać.

----------


## Slawskip

ja na Twoim miejscu zostawiłbym 15 cm tylko zastosował styropian z jak najlepszą lambdą.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za odpowiedź. 
Planuję Lambda White Swisspor'a z lambdą około 0,031 W/m2*K. Widziałem, że Styropmin ma chyba styropian o lambdzie 0,030 W/m2*K, ale produkt Swisspor'a bardziej mi odpowiada, bo nie mam siatek zaciemniających, a planuję samemu ocieplić dom (tynki zostawię fachowcom, bo trzeba kilka osób, żeby ładnie wyszło).

----------


## karster

Pomysł nad styropianem knauf etixx, żadne siatki zaciemniające czy jak je tam zwał nie będą Ci potrzebne bo ten grafit jest jasny. Mam u siebie i mogę go polecić. Na forum masz sprzedawcę - fighter. Z czystym sumieniem polecam.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## brencik

A trzeba było dać 18cm silke i styro 30 cm....

----------


## uciu

Czemu nie chcesz zwiększać grubości ocieplenia do 20?
Tego i tak nikt nie sprawdza?
Ja musiałem powiekszyć z 20 na 23-24  - puszki rolet się nie chowały a nie chciałem ramek wokół okien (kleiłem drugą warstwe)
Z tyłu zamiast 4m od granicy wyszło 3,94. Nikt nie robił problemu.

----------


## agb

O ile zachowujesz min. odległość od granicy to masz dopuszczalne 2% różnicy od projektu. To 2cm na metrze.

----------


## martingg

Cześć, jak oceniasz silikaty sil-pro? Można wiedzieć ile płaciłeś za bloczek 24cm?

----------


## Marek.M

> O ile zachowujesz min. odległość od granicy to masz dopuszczalne 2% różnicy od projektu. To 2cm na metrze.


Czyli mając wymiar domu na projekcie 17m, może w rzeczywistości wyjść 17,34m? Jaki przepis o tym mówi?

----------


## Regius

Adam, Agb,

Dzięki za podpowiedź! 
Nie chcę zwiększać grubości styropianu, zeby mi się gabaryty budynku nie zmieniły. Mam sąsiadkę, która już raz mi nasłała inspekcję z PINBu, więc nie chciałbym ryzykować i mieć odchyleń względem projektu i dlatego zastanawiałem się pomiędzy 15 a 16 cm.
Ze względu na to, że nie zmieszczę rolet żaluzji fasadowych pod styropianem będę musiał zrezygnować z tej opcji (muszę przyznać, że przy 20 cm styro spokojnie kasety by mi się zmieściły wraz z rozsądną izolacją pomiędzy kasteami a nadprożem).

----------


## Regius

> Cześć, jak oceniasz silikaty sil-pro? Można wiedzieć ile płaciłeś za bloczek 24cm?


Muszę przyznać, że nie były takie złe jakościowo. Zdarzyło się parę sztuk uszkodzonych i jedna partia nie trzymała wysokości (były ok. 3mm wyższe), a poza tym to całkiem OK. Bloczki kupowałem już dawno i płaciłem około 3,5 PLN za bloczek z transportem. W tym tygodniu ostatecznie rozliczam się z hurtownią (zostało mi 11 nieodebranych palet za które dostanę zwrot).

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie chcę zwiększać grubości styropianu, zeby mi się gabaryty budynku nie zmieniły.


Na to masz 2% zapasu - jak dom ma z 10m to 10cm to ledwo 1%. Problemem może być nieprzekraczalna odległość od granicy.

----------


## martingg

> Muszę przyznać, że nie były takie złe jakościowo. Zdarzyło się parę sztuk uszkodzonych i jedna partia nie trzymała wysokości (były ok. 3mm wyższe), a poza tym to całkiem OK. Bloczki kupowałem już dawno i płaciłem około 3,5 PLN za bloczek z transportem. W tym tygodniu ostatecznie rozliczam się z hurtownią (zostało mi 11 nieodebranych palet za które dostanę zwrot).


daleko z hurtowni do Ciebie było? 3,5 to strasznie tanio jak na 24cm  :wink:  3mm to zdaje się maksymalny próg błędu.

----------


## uciu

> Na to masz 2% zapasu - jak dom ma z 10m to 10cm to ledwo 1%. Problemem może być nieprzekraczalna odległość od granicy.


a nie ma tak, ze mur nie może tej odległości przekroczyć - tzn, że ocieplenie nie wlicza się do tej odległości?
Tak mi coś wspominał geodeta.

----------


## Daniellos_

MI też mówił KB czy geodeta że 5cm jak dam więcej styro i zwiększy to obrys budynku to nikt się nie przyczepi i tak zrobiłem. Daj 20cm styro 032 i będzie dobrze i tanio  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> a nie ma tak, ze mur nie może tej odległości przekroczyć - tzn, że ocieplenie nie wlicza się do tej odległości?
> Tak mi coś wspominał geodeta.


Przeczytaj to, co zacytowałeś.

----------


## Regius

Czyli patrząc na projekt zagospodarowania terenu (patrz załącznik) mogę spokojnie zwiększyć grubość izolacji do 20 cm (zostanie jeszcze 5 cm zapasu do granicy sąsiadki na wszelki wypadek) i będzie to wszystko zgodne z prawem?
Ściany i płytę fundamentową wykonałem zgodnie z ławicami wytyczonymi przez geodetów a z planu zagospodarowania wynika, że mam z jednej strony 10 cm zapasu, natomiast od strony drogi 6 m.

----------


## Kaizen

Bezpieczniej będzie zmierzyć faktyczne odległości.

----------


## uciu

> Przeczytaj to, co zacytowałeś.


Źle się wyraziłem
Geodecie chodziło o mur czyli materiał z którego jest zbudowany: pustak, cegła itp. 
Ocieplenie zawsze mozna zmienić tzn jego grubość..
NIektórzy ludzie żyją w domu bez ocieplenia i mają 4m wiec co, nie mogą go ocieplić???

----------


## agb

Art 36a Prawa budowlanego:




> 5a. *Nie jest istotnym odstąpieniem od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę zmiana wysokości, szerokości lub długości obiektu budowlanego niebędącego obiektem liniowym, jeżeli odstąpienie łącznie spełnia następujące warunki:
> 1) nie przekracza 2% wysokości, szerokości lub długości obiektu budowlanego określonych w projekcie budowlanym;*
> 2) nie zwiększa obszaru oddziaływania obiektu;
> 3) nie mieści się w zakresie odstępstw, o których mowa w ust. 5 pkt 3–6, z wyjątkiem odstępstwa od projektowanych warunków ochrony przeciwpożarowej, jeżeli odstępstwo zostało uzgodnione z rzeczoznawcą do spraw zabezpieczeń przeciwpożarowych;
> *4) nie narusza przepisów techniczno-budowlanych*.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ocieplenie zawsze mozna zmienić tzn jego grubość..


Ale w czasie budowy nie możesz zbliżyć się do granicy działki. Jest furtka - ale tylko na docieplenie domów oddanych do użytkowania.

_§ 9. 1. Wymagane w rozporządzeniu wymiary należy rozumieć jako uzyskane z uwzględnieniem wykończenia powierzchni elementów budynku, a w odniesieniu do szerokości drzwi – jako wymiary w świetle ościeżnicy.
2. Grubość skrzydła drzwi po otwarciu nie może pomniejszać wymiaru szerokości otworu w świetle ościeżnicy.
3. Określone w rozporządzeniu odległości budynków od innych budynków, urządzeń budowlanych lub granicy działki budowlanej mierzy się w poziomie w miejscu ich najmniejszego oddalenia.
4. Dla budynków istniejących dopuszcza się przyjmowanie odległości, o których mowa w ust. 3, bez uwzględnienia grubości warstw izolacji termicznej, tynków lub okładzin zewnętrznych, przy czym nie dotyczy to ściany budynku usytuowanej bezpośrednio przy granicy działki._

----------


## Regius

> Bezpieczniej będzie zmierzyć faktyczne odległości.


Myślisz, że jest taka możliwość, że geodeci mogli się pomylić przy wyznaczaniu budynku?

----------


## Kaizen

> Myślisz, że jest taka możliwość, że geodeci mogli się pomylić przy wyznaczaniu budynku?


Jak mawiał klasyk - zaufanie dobra rzecz. Kontrola jeszcze lepsza.
Nie ma ludzi nieomylnych. Mógł się pomylić geodeta, mógł majster odczytać oś całego muru jako oś materiału konstrukcyjnego. Mogło być pewnie z tuzin innych sytuacji, które finalnie przesunęły mur co nieco. Po co ryzykować, jak łatwo sprawdzić?

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie, przedyskutowałem sprawę z kierownikiem budowy. Potwierdził, że nie ma przeciwwskazań, żeby zastosować grubszy styropian, a nawet zalecił, żeby dać 20 cm zamiast 15 cm. Zwiększenie grubości styropianu nie spowoduje przekroczenia minimalnej wymaganej odległości od granicy działki. 
Mam jednak obawę o wygląd okien. Czy przy 20 cm styropianu okna nie będą wyglądały jak "okienka strzelnicze"?
Czy ktoś z Was może się podzielić zdjęciami jak wyglądają okna /glify okien przy 20 cm izolacji?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy ktoś z Was może się podzielić zdjęciami jak wyglądają okna /glify okien przy 20 cm izolacji?


Masz w niejednym dzienniku budowy - w moim tutaj.

----------


## uciu

Na pewno będzie OK.
U mnie okna montowane z wysunięciem w ocieplenie na 1-2cm.
Glify ze styropianem 23 widać na przykład:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7830583
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7712029

----------


## Regius

Będę miał 10 cm styropianu EPS 100 na płycie fundamentowej (pod płytą jest 10 cm XPS). Czy warto się męczyć i układać 2x5 cm miejscach gdzie będzie żadnej instalacji wod-kan pod posadzką, czy od razu docelowo układać 10 cm (w miejscach, gdzie będą przebiegać przewody PEX z ciepłą i zimną wodą ułożę najpierw 5 cm, wytnę rowki, ułożę PEXy a na to kolejne 5 cm na mijankę)?
Czy do przewodów zimnej wody używać systemowej otuliny do PEX'a (żeby uniknąć ewentualnej kondensacji przy rurkach, o ile jakieś znaczące ilości pary wodnej mogą się tam w ogóle znaleźć), czy układać bez dodatkowej izolacji w styropianie?

----------


## TeDy1989

Ja u siebie dawałem otuliny, ale takie szare,bo były najgrubsze  :wink:  Koszt nikły, a człowiek śpi spokojniej. No i ja u siebie dawałem wszędzie dwie warstwy, na zakładkę. Nie możesz tego ułożyć super ciasno żeby styro mógł trochę pracować. A jeśli jedna warstwa nie będzie ciasno to i nie będzie szczelnie. Styropian na podłogówkę to jedna z gorszych rzeczy ktore wspominam na budowie. Dopiero pod koniec się skapłem, że po co się tak męczyć i wycinać co do mm jak przecież można się wspomóc pianką montażową  :smile:  No i ja sobie jeszcze kupiłem do tego nóż termiczny, znacznie ułatwia sprawę. Tylko patrz aby był z cienkim grotem, wtedy dokadniej wytniesz  :smile:  

A co do okien przy 20 cm ocieplenia, powiem Ci, że wygląda to dość normalnie  :smile:  U mnie znajdziesz ostatnie zdjęcia z tego. A jak chcesz, to zawsze możesz podjechać, daleko nie masz  :wink:

----------


## agb

U mnie szło 5-6-5cm I rury dawałem w górnej części tych 6cm bez otulin. Przy 2 warstwie już było sztywno i praktycznie nie klawiszowało. Przy jednej nie było już tak dobrze.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Panowie!

Czyli idealnie byłoby dać wszędzie 2 x 5 cm. Najgorsze, że już zamówiłem 10 cm styropian w piątek (razem z całym styropianem na elewację). Zorientowałem się dopiero w piątek wieczorem, że źle wybrałem grubość i wysłałem prośbę o zmianę zamówienia, ale wątpię, czy da się jeszcze coś wskórać (dowiedziałem się w piątek, że zamówienie z hurtowni poszło już do Austrotherm'u). Pozostaje mi ciąć ten 10 cm styro na pół albo wycinać frezy jakąś maszynką do styropianu.

@TeDy, na zdjęciach Twoja elewacja wygląda super! Dzięki za zaproszenie, chętnie skorzystam.

----------


## agb

5 i 10cm to bardzo popularne grubości, więc pewnie produkowane na okrągło. Jak będą mieli to jest szansa, że zapakują po prostu inny.

----------


## Regius

@agb, zaiste prorocze były Twoje słowa  :smile:  Zamówienie zmienione, hurtownia przysłała dziś potwierdzenie zmiany zamówienia.

----------


## Regius

Jak najlepiej uzupełnić trójkąty pomiędzy mieczami, słupami i płatwią? Sucha zabudowa z kg, czy może coś innego?


Jeśli chodzi o aktualizację, to styropian czeka na swoją kolej (w miarę możliwości starałem się chronić go przed UV).


Niestety cudów nie ma i swisspor lambda white nie wydaje się jakiś mega lepszy od innych styropianów, co więcej było sporo drobnych uszkodzeń transportowych (pewnie nie mających wpływu na końcowy efekt izolacji, ale mimo wszystko nieco wkurza sam fakt, że takie uszkodzenia się zdarzają).


Jakościowo też czasem widać zdarzają się wpadki.

(ta przebarwiona pływa pójdzie na docinki - sprawdzę, czy wewnątrz płyty też znajdują się białe kuleczki zamiast szarych)


Dom na razie wygląda tak:

(ostatnio zrobiłem trochę porządków na działce, ale nie zdążyłem zrobić zdjęcia, więc wstawiam zdjęcie z bałaganem).

----------


## Regius

Chyba zrezygnuję z samorobnej izolacji ścian, bo nie do końca mi wychodzi (przy klejeniu styropianu zaczynają mi się na długiej łacie odchyłki rzędu 3 mm pojawiać) a do tego zaczyna się pojawiać problem z rusztowaniami na nierównym terenie. 
Klejenie na "grzebień" wychodzi średnio, ale w obrębie zaczętych ścian nie mogę zmienić sposobu nakładania kleju na obwodowo-punktową, bo zgubiłbym wtedy kompletnie płaszczyznę ściany.
Mam parę (14) ramek rusztowanie typu "warszawskiego" i po ułożeniu rusztowania na wysokość 4 - 5 ramek zaczynało się troszkę chybotać. Z tej wysokości ledwo sięgałem murłaty, boję się, że przy ścianach szczytowych mogą zacząć się problemy.
Jak radziliście sobie z brakiem profesjonalnych rusztowań przy izolacji domu?

----------


## aiki

Miało się więcej ramek warszawskiego, stawiało się dwa słupki i łączyło je belkami które robiły za podest na górze.
 Każdy ze słupków spięty pasami transportowymi. Jeśli nadal się chybocze to pręt gwintowany na kołek do ściany i do rusztowania.
Po wszystkim go wykręcasz.

----------


## uciu

Ja miałem 20 ramek i dało rade ale na górze przywiązywaliśmy rusztowanie do więźby.
Robiliśmy też 2 wierze z rusztowań i między to dawaliśmy grube dechy.
U mnie odchyłki też były ale wypełnialiśmy je pianką.
Jak na bloku firma ocieplała to wiercili w ścienie dziury i wstawiali takie haki na 20cm z oczkiem na końcu i do tego wiązali rusztowanie.
Na koniec haki odkręcali i otwór wypełniali pianką.

Ramki mogę Ci pożyczyć

----------


## Regius

@Uciu, dzięki za propozycję - to bardzo miło z Twojej strony, ale obawiam się, że nie mam jak przetransportować ramek (nie wejdą mi do auta - raz kupiłem w zielonym markecie 2 ramki, bo mi brakowało na komin i ledwo je wepchałem). Sprawdzę, czy ktoś ze znajomych ma auto z hakiem i przyczepkę.

----------


## Miror

Witaj, rusztowanie warszawskie jest dosyć niebezpieczne na wysokości, koniecznie trzeba spiąć do sciany. Osobiscie widziałem jak gość spadł z ok 6 m tzn z samego szczytu domu z poddaszem w ktorym robił obróbkę. Spadł w jedną rusztowanie w drugą stronę. Rusztowanie nie przywiazane do ściany.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Miror, będę uważał. U mnie w szczycie ponad 8m, więc chyba skorzystam z szelek bezpieczeństwa na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## Regius

Zacząłem walkę z izolacją i muszę przyznać, że nie wychodzi mi to zbyt dobrze i mam ochotę oddać tę część prac jakiemuś wykonawcy.
Wychodzą mi same błędy, ale od początku. Miałem 6 dni urlopu i postanowiłem je dość spontanicznie wykorzystać na izolację chociaż części ścian. Nie kupiłem materiałów z wyprzedzeniem i wyszedł pierwszy babol - nie mogłem czekać na przesyłkę od Fightera, więc musiałem kupić gdzieś lokalnie, tyle, że nikt nie miał Caparola Sylitol 111, więc kupiłem jakiś marketowy Ceresit CT 17 i już mam niezgodność z systemem.
Pierwsze płyty były klejone klejem cementowym Caparol 190 na grzebień.


Wyszło "brudno", dodatkowo trzeba było "tarować" styropian przy wieńcu czy oknach. Okazało się, że okniarze wstawili krzywo okna do prostej ściany (górą były zlicowane z murem, dołem wystawały kilka milimetrów). Całe szczęście szwagier, tata i żona pomagali na placu boju.
Przy okazji nauczyłem się, żeby nie uszczelniać pianą w trakcie klejenia (dałem za dużo piany i mi płytę wypchało parę milimetrów - zaznaczone strzałką na zdjęciu powyżej).

Przeszedłem na inną ścianę (tył garażu), która również nie będzie zbyt widoczna i następny zonk - przyzwyczaiłem się, że płyty Lambda White są w miarę równe, ale okazuje się, że EPS 100 Autrothermu to same banany (Swisspor Lambda White czy Knauf Etixx są nie dostępne dla grubości 10 cm). Przykleiłem "banana" na rogu i cały róg uciekł mi na 1 warstwie 5 mm. Dopiero przy 3 warstwie się zorientowałem i go wyprowadzilem. Teraz zastanawiam się, jak wypełnić ten 5 mm ubytek (zaznaczony strzałką na 3 zdjęciu).


Sposób klejenia płyt ewaluował i zamiast na grzebień zaczęliśmy kleić na ramkę z kleju cementowego i w środku 4 - 5 warkoczy z pianokleju (pomysł taty). Muszę przyznać, że zaczęło wychodzić czyściej i łatwiej się pracowało.

Troszkę udało się zrobić, ale przy takim tempie, obawiam się, że nie zdążę do zimy.


Działałem jeszcze troszkę ze ściankami attykowymi na tarasie nad garażem. Postanowiłem nie poziomować płyt PIR na których był klejony XPS (założyłem że szczeliny wypełnią pianą) i mściło się to troszkę, na tyle, że nie byłem w stanie kleić 2 warstwy XPS na zakładkę (myślę, że przy 2 warstwach zakładka nie jest aż tak istotna).



Macie jakieś "tipy" odnośnie wykonywania warstwy zbrojonej?
Przy przyłożeniu długiej łaty wychodzą mi czasem dołki na 1-2 mm. Czy takie nierówności są dopuszczalne przed wtapianiem siatki, czy muszę wytarować całą ścianę o te 2 mm (jako wynik "bananowatych" płyt - musiałem je niestety zostawić, żeby wyprowadzić w miarę płaszczyznę ściany)?
Jak wtapiać siatkę, żeby sobie nie porobić nierówności / fali? Jakieś knify, żeby nie było widać łączenia siatek?

----------


## B_i_U

Ja jak słyszę o nierównościach rzędu 3mm na budowie to naprawdę nie mogę uwierzyć. Takie dokładności są tylko jak odpowiednio przyłoży się łatę. Na forum ludzie piszą, że np. szalunek ścian fundamentowych z desek mają co do milimetra. Wystarczy jeden deszcz lub słoneczny dzień i już mamy odchyłkę 1cm. Taki styropian po rozfoliowaniu też zmieni odrobinę wymiar. W fabryce powinien być miesiąc sezonowany przez pocięciem, a później jeszcze poleżakować przed przyklejeniem. Ja niektóre płyty mam wygięte na 1cm. Wiem, że na forum taka dokładność jest bardzo chwalona ale na budowie tak nie ma. Zdjęcia też najczęściej robione są po zrobieniu porządków.

Z tego co widzę na elewacjach to średnio 1/3 powierzchni jest "tarowana". U mnie to więcej niż połowa.

Co do warstwy zbrojonej to ja robię tak:
- najpierw osadzam narożniki i małe kawałki pod kątem 45st. w narożach otworów (około 20x15cm). Wcześniej pod te siateczki trochę taruję ponieważ nakłada się tu siatka główna, ta pod kątem i z narożników i zrobiłaby się górka.
- narożniki wciskam w klej za pomocą długiej łaty
- najlepiej unikać sztukowania siatek jeśli to możliwe.
- siatkę dociskać w klej od środka w obie strony lub od jednego końca do drugiego (podobnie jak szkiełko na ekran smartfona). Inaczej jak się pofałduje to ciężko to przykryć klejem i pewnie trzeba będzie rozciąć siatkę.
- na brzegu siatki (10cm) ściągać klej prawie na zero.
- gdy robisz drugie szpachlowanie to nie rób pasów kleju nakładających się na poprzednie (rób przesunięcie).
- wykorzystuj temperatury powietrza 7-15stopni, wtedy masz najwięcej czasu na równanie, a i następny pas może uda się ładnie połączyć z poprzednim. 
- ja przy obecnych temperaturach to na następny dzień przecieram nierówności grubym papierem ściernym (strupy, łączenia pasów). Tak robię po pierwszej i drugiej warstwie kleju.
- zawsze mam kilka gwoździ w kieszeni, którymi pomagam sobie z prowadzeniem siatki.

No chyba, że masz już zrobione.
Rusztowanie, to tak jak pisali koledzy. Pasy transportowe, stabilne deseczki pod nogami rusztowania, przywiązywanie do słupka w oknie, podparcie długą deską i "po szklanie i na rusztowanie". Ja ustawiam wieże po 12 ramek i na to jeszcze parę paczek styropianu, na które staje. Po kilku dniach można się przyzwyczaić.
I pamiętaj, że co cię nie zabije to cię wzmocni. Głowa do góry bo widzę, że ogarnia cię zimowa depresja.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Dzięki Bartek za motywatora i wskazówki.
Z tą zimową depresją, to rzeczywiście, coś na rzeczy ... 
Patrząc na prognozy pogody, to okienko pogodowe na klejenie styro i siatkowanie powoli się zamyka. Zobaczymy ile się uda zrobić przed mrozami. Postaram się przygotować sobie front robót do ocieplania poddasza styropianem (między krokwie mógłbym dawać na wcisk i uszczelniać pianką).

----------


## Regius

Na budowie niewiele się dzieje, klejenie styropianu w powijakach.
Mała przymiarka do parapetów:


Zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, że to bardzo niepraktyczne rozwiązanie, ale efekt końcowy może być ciekawy.
Tylko teraz jak mocować cegłę do ciepłych parapetów? Pianka? Klej cementowy? A może najpierw wtopić siatką a dopiero potem przykleić cegłę na kleju cementowym?

----------


## Marek.M

Seler2 robił takie parapety https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7704597. Pytałeś go z resztą o nie. W poście https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7705069 pisze, że na klej do płytek mrozoodporny.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za przypomnienie. Totalnie wyleciało mi z głowy, że o to pytałem u Selera w dzienniku. Będę musiał troszkę przyszlifować ciepłego parapetu, bo miejsca na klej niewiele zostaje.

----------


## Regius

Okienko pogodowe powoli się kończy a postępów przy elewacji nie ma (nie ma czasu  :sad: ). Sporo jeszcze zostało do przyklejenia.

Ale mam nadzieję, że przynajmniej taras jest w miarę tymczasowo uszczelniony.

Na razie położony jest szlam hydroizolacyjny odporny na mróz i UV, 2 warstwy (na zdjęciu pokazana 1 warstwa, druga warstwa zakryła nierówności po zębach pacy). Docelowo zastanawiam się nad membraną EPDM lub dołożeniem 1 lub 2 warstw szlamu.

----------


## Di.

Regius, ten stryszek o ktorym u mnie wspominales to ma byc tez na jetkach u ciebie?

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za fotorelację w Twoim dzienniku.
Tak, stryszek też na jętkach, ale znacznie mniejszy niż u Ciebie (tylko nad połową domu). Stracił na użytkowości, bo cieśle zamontowali jętki/kleszcze zbyt wysoko (twierdzili już po fakcie, że jętki/kleszcze przyszły za krótkie z tartaku).


Nad drugą połową domu jętki/kleszcze umieszczone są wyżej i będą widoczne - zostały już przeszlifowane (powstały "stryszek" będzie nieużytkowy a ocieplenie będzie prowadzone do samej kalenicy). Mam zamiar zamontować od góry jakieś ładne deski (być może bielone), które usztywnią całą konstrukcję i będą tworzyły ostateczne wykończenie sufitu.

----------


## Regius

Sposób na zabezpieczenie szczeliny wentylacyjnej przed gryzoniami i większymi owadami - na razie wstępnie wygięte w rękach (następne egzemplarze mam nadzieję już maszynowo - lub jakaś giętarka DIY):

Siatka nierdzewna z oczkiem 1.2 o grubości druta około 0.6 mm. Siatkę planuję docisnąć kontrłatami dystansowymi 4x5 cm tworzących szczelinę wentylacyjną (3 sztuki w każdym polu pomiędzy krokwiami). Siatka dodatkowo będzie przytackerowana do deskowania i przyklejona do styropianu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wygląda elegancko.

----------


## keldorn

Cześć Regius,

Masz może jakieś wskazówki odnośnie metody w której burty kleimy dopiero na ułożony XPS, zrobiłbyś coś za drugim razem co przyśpieszyło by to wykonanie?, jak wyglądał u ciebie chudziak czy w znacznym stopniu ułatwiło ci to układanie styropianu czy i tak musiałeś go jeszcze poziomować?. Pytam ponieważ bardzo zainteresowała mnie ta metoda i również planuję tak wykonać swoją płytę fundamentową

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam

----------


## Di.

> Sposób na zabezpieczenie szczeliny wentylacyjnej przed gryzoniami i większymi owadami - na razie wstępnie wygięte w rękach (następne egzemplarze mam nadzieję już maszynowo - lub jakaś giętarka DIY):
> 
> Siatka nierdzewna z oczkiem 1.2 o grubości druta około 0.6 mm. Siatkę planuję docisnąć kontrłatami dystansowymi 4x5 cm tworzących szczelinę wentylacyjną (3 sztuki w każdym polu pomiędzy krokwiami). Siatka dodatkowo będzie przytackerowana do deskowania i przyklejona do styropianu.


Siatki daja rade, owady i male ptaki nie wlatuja  :smile: 
Rowniez gratuluje postepow, dzieje sie cos teraz?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Regius

> Wygląda elegancko.


Dzięki za motywację!

----------


## Regius

> Cześć Regius,
> 
> Masz może jakieś wskazówki odnośnie metody w której burty kleimy dopiero na ułożony XPS, zrobiłbyś coś za drugim razem co przyśpieszyło by to wykonanie?, jak wyglądał u ciebie chudziak czy w znacznym stopniu ułatwiło ci to układanie styropianu czy i tak musiałeś go jeszcze poziomować?. Pytam ponieważ bardzo zainteresowała mnie ta metoda i również planuję tak wykonać swoją płytę fundamentową
> 
> Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam


Wydaje mi się, że powtórzyłbym tą metodę, jeśli robiłbym płytę jeszcze raz. Moim zdaniem wypoziomowanie chudziaka bardzo przyspiesza sprawę (mimo, że jest pracochłonne na początku). U siebie zrobiłem to w ten sposób, że poziomowałem bloczki betonowe przy pomocy niwelatora (miałem wypożyczony niwelator laserowy z łatą i czujnikiem wiązki laserowej do ustalenia głębokości wykopu pod płytę, więc wykorzystałem go w tym samym dniu do niwelacji chudziaka), a potem wylewałem poziom chudziaka do bloczków.

Mając złapany poziom na chudziaku burt nie trzeba było już poziomować dodatkowo (XPS na burty ciąłem gorącym drutem).

----------


## Regius

> Siatki daja rade, owady i male ptaki nie wlatuja 
> Rowniez gratuluje postepow, dzieje sie cos teraz?
> Pozdrawiam!


Dzięki @Di.
Aktualnie niewiele się dzieje (miałem mały zastój), ale mam nadzieję wkrótce wznowić prace, bo front robót się pojawił.
Na razie chyba odpuszczę izolację poddasza (chcę dać 15 cm wełny między krokwie i 14 cm PIR pod krokwie) i wezmę się za wykonanie instalacji wod-kan i i podłogówki. Na razie przygotowuję się merytorycznie i szukam informacji o CWU na PEXach i rozdzielaczach.
BTW, jaki model tyczki i uchwytu do niwelatora używałeś przy wyznaczeniu skosów?

----------


## Regius

Żeby nie było, że nie dzieje się kompletnie nic, poniżej parę zdjęć. Żeby nie spieprzyć tynków, oddałem ekipie.




Zastanawiam, się, czy oprócz zasilikowanowania styku ramy okna z parapetem i zaimpregnowaniu cegły zabezpieczać jakoś dodatkowo parapet (żywica bezbarwna?).

----------


## pandzik

Po co ci był ten balkon?  Nie boisz się, że poleci? Nie wiem gdzie budujesz, ale jak w okolicach Darwina to musisz czuć trzepanie od Budryka.  Ma byc ponoć jeszcze gorzej.   Chyba ze wreszcie pozamykają te kopalnie w cholere   :smile:

----------


## Regius

Trochę się boję nieszczelności, będę musiał porządnie zaizolować. Balkon wyszedł sam z siebie po decyzji, że wejściem do domu będzie przeszklony wiatrołap / ogród zimowy (stolarka między słupami jeszcze nie zainstalowana). 
Jeśli chodzi o szkody górnicze, to pode mną jeszcze nie fedrują. Na razie teren wolny jest od szkód górniczych, ale pamiętam, że jedna z kopalni stara się o koncesję i dlatego kazano nam zabezpieczyć na budynek na szkody (II kat.).

----------


## Regius

Mój dziennik umarł już jaki czas temu, ale to nie znaczy, że odpuściłem sobie zupełnie.
Ostatnio pojawiły się obróbki attyki:


Blacha niestety już tak nie wygląda (wystarczyło trochę deszczu i tytan-cynk już zaczął patynować - pojawiły się białe plamy).

Zainspirowany tym co robi Seler2 wziąłem się za witrynkę ogrodu zimowego (mam 2 takie do zrobienia + 3 drzwi):

Na razie przygotowałem sobie tylko elementy do pospawania (po spawaniu i szlifowaniu spoin pójdzie do cynkowani i malowania proszkowego). Jestem umówiony ze szwagrem, że pospawamy to w jego zakładzie pracy 'po godzinach' (maj bardzo fajne urządzenia spawalnicze a za stół spawalniczy może posłużyć idealnie wypoziomowana posadzka przemysłowa), ale powoli zastanawiam się nad kupieniem jakiegoś taniego "migomata".

----------

